# "You Suck" Thread 2019--Pics required!



## dynodave

Well Happy new year!
2018 was a good run but now time for a new you suck-2019-
Now 6 years for me with AS. Not the most prolific poster here but still enjoy the "sport".
Started with 1 poulan in 1980. In the 90's I picked up 3 homelite: XL2, 707d & 7-19C
Now have 61 saws total , most all except a few have been made to run. Mostly recovered from E-10 poisoning.
see list and pix @ below links


----------



## John Lyngdal

Here's my first 2019 suckage contribution. A one owner 034 with original manual, purchase receipt, 2 extra freshly sharpened chains, clean piston skirt, 150 psi of compression.
$150. The year is starting off nicely.


----------



## John Lyngdal

My second suckage find for 2019 is the MS440 full wrap that I picked up for $260 at a local pawn shop. Certainly well used, but has a clean piston skirt, OEM cylinder, 155 psi of compression, and a like new 25" bar and chain. The cylinder cover was trashed, so I replaced it with a AM unit I had on hand. Still needs some outside dawgs and chain catcher before its next trip to the wood pile, but before then it needs a good bath.


----------



## NvrDwn

You suck..


----------



## Hallrdave

Took a gamble and sold my 372xpw which needed work (new cylinder) for 210 and bought these 3 for 300. Looks like they've been rode hard and put down wet. I won't know anything till I get into them but the 395xp runs. I dont know about the 201s. Pretty dirty hopefully they'll clean up nice.


----------



## PA Dan

Worked on this deal for a couple weeks! It's a couple saws short but they may come next week!

MS461
MS193t
CS-400
2166


----------



## Sepia

PA Dan said:


> Worked on this deal for a couple weeks! It's a couple saws short but they may come next week!
> 
> MS461
> MS193t
> CS-400
> 2166



Hoarder!!


----------



## PA Dan

CJ Brown said:


> Hoarder!!


Thank you![emoji6]


----------



## Andrew Finley

Sachs/Dolmar 114 DOA Bad ignition module. Broken starter pawl replaced Running well now.
McCulloch Mini Mac 110 DOA Carb Kit installed. Runs. Needs a chain and it leaks bar oil...


----------



## Colt Marlington

I could never suck as bad as you guys.
But it was a pretty exciting day for me.

I got a couple of new chains and a bar for my Shinny 491 at the outlet store. A new 20" power care bar for $7. Not shown in the picture, but it's a 4-rivet pro-lite style.
And a new Oregon H78 chisel chain to match for $5.
And for the existing 18" bar, a new Oregon Speedcut narrow kerf 95txl072g chain for another $5.


Then....after that.....the completion of my 25-35-50-70 cc four saw plan.
The final piece to the puzzle.
(cylinder wall)


The crux ge gras
(piston)


The creme de la creme
(by some standards)


A dirty old 40th week of 2008 model Hooskavarna 372XP that started right up after sitting on the shelf for who knows how long, out the door for an even fifteen Jacksons.
And so far no detectable leaks. A little burn on the bar tip, but unsharpened chain in nice condition.
I did break the muffler gasket though


----------



## PA Dan

Colt Marlington said:


> I could never suck as bad as you guys.
> But it was a pretty exciting day for me.
> 
> I got a couple of new chains and a bar for my Shinny 491 at the outlet store. A new 20" power care bar for $7. Not shown in the picture, but it's a 4-rivet pro-lite style.
> And a new Oregon H78 chisel chain to match for $5.
> And for the existing 18" bar, a new Oregon Speedcut narrow kerf 95txl072g chain for another $5.
> View attachment 697447
> 
> Then....after that.....the completion of my 25-35-50-70 cc four saw plan.
> The final piece to the puzzle.
> (cylinder wall)
> View attachment 697449
> 
> The crux ge gras
> (piston)
> View attachment 697450
> 
> The creme de la creme
> (by some standards)
> View attachment 697452
> 
> A dirty old 40th week of 2008 model Hooskavarna 372XP that started right up after sitting on the shelf for who knows how long, out the door for an even fifteen Jacksons.
> And so far no detectable leaks.
> I did break the muffler gasket though


Sounds like somebody had a good day! Oh and you suck!


----------



## Colt Marlington

PA Dan said:


> Sounds like somebody had a good day! Oh and you suck!


Thanks! Certainly not as nice as your score though.

You really really suck!

I really don't know what these old saws are worth. But I don't have to do a thing to it. It was all there and running.
And it seems like a pretty light saw for it's size(not counting the heavy-ish bar). Gotta see if I can make the new 20" power-match bar off the 660EVL fit it.


----------



## Colt Marlington

Got this Snap-On compression tester for 65 out the door.


Think I'll need a different adaptor for a chainsaw plug hole, or I might make a sleeve to shorten the threads.


----------



## ChainLightning

Homelite 750 for $175


----------



## Colt Marlington

ChainLightn1ng said:


> View attachment 699377
> Homelite 750 for $175


I need to find something like that to mill a couple of big logs into slabs.

You suck!


----------



## cuinrearview

Nice scores fellas! I need to get to pounding pavement. I almost popped on a $150 357xp the other day, but it was too far gone.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Traded this unlimited coil 3120 off back in late 2010 when I got out of racing. Bought it back this week.  About 5 tanks on new oem top. 

Like seeing a old friend again and boy she was loud starting it up in the metal pole barn.


----------



## bomar

Scored this big mount stihl roller nose 5ft bar for $60. Rails and metal are in very good shape. Lots of life left on it I just need a chain for her now.


----------



## bang

I located these about 2 weeks ago but wasn't excited because they were about 35 miles away. I happened to be going close by Friday and the guy met me and I got both of them for $50. I know they're clamshells and I bought without much inspection but they were covered in grit like they'vebeen sitting in a shop for awhile. The 039 has a nice bar and like new Stihl chain but the filter cover was off and the filter missing. I dumped the gas and added new gas and to my surprise it started right up but didnt run well. I adjusted the carb to factory settings and it screams. I have a filter ordered and I'll try it in wood when it arrives.
The 180 didn't have gas so I put new gas and it fired but wouldn't accelerate properly so I cleaned the carb and installed a kit and it runs good. I sharpened the chain and I'm going to try it out later today.
I'm hoping for an easy flip or trade bait.


----------



## Hulsty

Scored a NIB EA4300 for $250, they retail at $800 down here. Scored a good deal on a bar, they first up they sent the wrong one, correct one shouldn't be far away. And received in the mail my 7901 top end


----------



## Daserlon

Freebie! Bad crank bearings but is all original and complete.


----------



## r1stgei

STIHL 025 ... 60$ (80$Canadian). Was flipping thru some adds and came up on a 025. Will need a new bar and chain. Compression is 150... runs great. Piston has no scoring. 

I have too many saws! But this one was too good to pass up. I know it’s only a 025 but too good not to pickup.


----------



## PA Dan

r1stgei said:


> STIHL 025 ... 60$ (80$Canadian). Was flipping thru some adds and came up on a 025. Will need a new bar and chain. Compression is 150... runs great. Piston has no scoring.
> 
> I have too many saws! But this one was too good to pass up. I know it’s only a 025 but too good not to pickup. View attachment 700756
> View attachment 700757
> View attachment 700758
> View attachment 700760
> View attachment 700761


Good looking 025! Decent little saws!


----------



## bang

If we had an almost suck thread I would post there. I saw an 260 pro on Marketplace for $30 and messaged immediately that I'd take it and never heard back. I concluded he didn't have messenger and I should have posted on the ad instead.


----------



## GilksTreeFelling

So not sure if this qualifies but...

Stopped by my local dealer this afternoon, not only did I get this beauty at dealer cost, but I also picked up a referral for 2 different residential trees that are needing to come down


----------



## shadco

Can new qualify as suckage?







.


----------



## pavel408

shadco said:


> Can new qualify as suckage?



Depends on the price ;-)


----------



## Chelford Chainsaw Company

Does this qualify as suckage? New B/C for all cost about another £90. Already sold 1 200tc and 1 170 and made my money back. The rest will be a happpy bonus


----------



## rarefish383

Feel like I got my birthday present early today. My cousin called and said he was at an auction with a GIANT David Bradley. It's a 5G21, almost 8 cubes, 130CC's. Power products AH81 engine. I told him to go $50 on it. He called back and said that with tax, buyers premium, the total was $30.07. I'll have to wait till tomorrow for the pic. I was too pumped up to wait till I got it home. He said it is complete and it does turn over with what feels like good compression. I've never had the chance to play with a big gear drive. I hope I have it running if we have a PA GTG this year.


----------



## 95custmz

I got a Jonsered 2250S for $140. The saw is only a year old with new chain. Missed out on the same brand of saw a couple days ago for 100.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

Picked up the David Bradley, bummer, we read the model number wrong, it's the little 77cc model.


----------



## peak98

Picked up a 359 from the original owner, who stated it wouldn’t run. Bar/chain were original, no more than 10 tanks of fuel ran though it since he bought it. Used where he hunted to trim limbs in shooting lanes, but has sat up last couple years. Compression is great, put fresh fuel in it in his driveway and it fired up and ran but wouldn’t idle. I handed him the $35 he was asking and tossed it in the truck. One Zama carb later, she’s purring......


----------



## dls

A lot of very nice saws at bargain prices. Parts too. I never find anything offered for less than $300-600. d


----------



## Ginger15

SXL 925 and Super EZ for 60$. The EZ will clean up nice. The SXL is a bit more of a project. Havent looked at pistons yet.


----------



## AgTech4020

OK so I think this probably counts for this category. I picked up this 066 flat top about a year ago for $50. The saw was complete other than a broken chain brake handle. The saw was seized up and the owner thought his hired man had probably straight gassed it. It sat in the back corner of my shop until a couple months ago. I finally decided to tear it down and see if it was going to be a parts saw or a fixer. Turned out the piston had actually broken but everything had an oil film on it and the cylinder looked fantastic. Much to my surprise the cylinder didn’t even have any transfer on it or a single score mark. I rebuilt it with OEM gaskets, seals, and bearings. It has a new meteor piston with caber rings. I took it out today for the first time and ran three tanks through it and man is this saw a beast! I wish I could keep it but I already have a 660 clone saw with the big bore kit and I don’t really need two big saws. 













Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan

AgTech4020 said:


> OK so I think this probably counts for this category. I picked up this 066 flat top about a year ago for $50. The saw was complete other than a broken chain brake handle. The saw was seized up and the owner thought his hired man had probably straight gassed it. It sat in the back corner of my shop until a couple months ago. I finally decided to tear it down and see if it was going to be a parts saw or a fixer. Turned out the piston had actually broken but everything had an oil film on it and the cylinder looked fantastic. Much to my surprise the cylinder didn’t even have any transfer on it or a single score mark. I rebuilt it with OEM gaskets, seals, and bearings. It has a new meteor piston with caber rings. I took it out today for the first time and ran three tanks through it and man is this saw a beast! I wish I could keep it but I already have a 660 clone saw with the big bore kit and I don’t really need two big saws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You're keeping the wrong saw!


----------



## AgTech4020

PA Dan said:


> You're keeping the wrong saw!



I use my 660 clone maybe enough to burn five tanks a year through it. The clone represents about a $250 investment and is barely worth that to sell. But can sit on my shelf and go along for the ride whenever it’s needed. This 066 flat top deserves to be used. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

AgTech4020 said:


> I use my 660 clone maybe enough to burn five tanks a year through it. The clone represents about a $250 investment and is barely worth that to sell. But can sit on my shelf and go along for the ride whenever it’s needed. This 066 flat top deserves to be used.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'll give ya $55 for it. LOL


----------



## bomar

Scored a 460 for free that the guy thought was toast. (He didnt know what he had in this saw the 460 tag was missing)It ended up needing a new spark plug,fuel filter and decomp valve cleaned . (I need a chain brake flag and 3/4 wrap for this 460 If you have one let me know)
2nd deal same guy i got a non running 461 for $150 turned out to be a stuck open decompression valve. It was literally a 2 minute fix.
If you guys dont hate me yet you are going to after i tell you i got 2 running 200ts for $150 one needs carb rebuilt and the othher was dropped from a tree and will need top handle A/V mounts.
Easily my best saw haul value wise.


----------



## AgTech4020

bomar said:


> Scored a 460 for free that the guy thought was toast. (He didnt know what he had in this saw the 460 tag was missing)It ended up needing a new spark plug,fuel filter and decomp valve cleaned . (I need a chain brake flag and 3/4 wrap for this 460 If you have one let me know)
> 2nd deal same guy i got a non running 461 for $150 turned out to be a stuck open decompression valve. It was literally a 2 minute fix.
> If you guys dont hate me yet you are going to after i tell you i got 2 running 200ts for $150 one needs carb rebuilt and the othher was dropped from a tree and will need top handle A/V mounts.
> Easily my best saw haul value wise.



Congrats! I can’t begrudge anyone those kind of deals. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody1983

dynodave said:


> Well Happy new year!
> 2018 was a good run but now time for a new you suck-2019-
> Now 6 years for me with AS. Not the most prolific poster here but still enjoy the "sport".
> Started with 1 poulan in 1980. In the 90's I picked up 3 homelite: XL2, 707d & 7-19C
> Now have 61 saws total , most all except a few have been made to run. Mostly recovered from E-10 poisoning.
> see list and pix @ below links


----------



## Eagle_Adam

It’s no pro saw, but then again I’m no pro....

Picked up an Echo CS-400 for $25 as a “non runner”, after cleaning up their butchered muffler mod and carb mod I ended up with a running saw thanx to some advice from a few members here


----------



## PA Dan

Eagle_Adam said:


> It’s no pro saw, but then again I’m no pro....
> 
> Picked up an Echo CS-400 for $25 as a “non runner”, after cleaning up their butchered muffler mod and carb mod I ended up with a running saw thanx to some advice from a few members here


Those are nice little saws! Picked up one myself recently.


----------



## Daserlon

Another freebie, bad piston


----------



## Kensie1988

Daserlon said:


> Another freebie, bad pistonView attachment 715119
> View attachment 715120


This is the first jonsered 2077 I have seen old enough to have the square decals on the recoil, Very Nice!


----------



## fsglover

Lucked up a couple saws yesterday. Met up to but a Poulan 3400 and the guy brought his other saw a Solo 611. Said it needed trigger work. Gave $20 a piece. Had solonrunning before I parking lot. Put new fuel line on the poulan. Both run and oil like new ones.


----------



## Michael G

300 bucks for six top Huskies.

A 55 that runs great after some pulling. A 55 that cranks, revs, but dies out. A 257 that cranks, revs and dies. A 266 that doesn’t go. A 268 that cranks, revs, and obviously just needs diaphragms. And a 142 that looks great, but has no fuel line! 

Saws all pull 150lbs compression. Nuts.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

I bought the 193 new for 325.00 as it sits with a extra chain and a week after bought the nearly new 192 of of Craigslist for 150.00 with extra bar and chain that are new as well.. I’m still pretty stoked to say the least !! . I plan on keeping the 193 stock until the Warranty is up but Last night I drained the fluids on the 192 and it will be turned into a fine NorthWest mantle piece by my dude Rich the saw king! No body touches my machines Other than brian the diabolical wizard at my local stihl shop that dials in my little issues like no other!! But I wouldn’t let anybody other than Rich get my girls naked! #westcoastmusclesaws #buckin&brappin


----------



## Daserlon

Kensie1988 said:


> This is the first jonsered 2077 I have seen old enough to have the square decals on the recoil, Very Nice!


I ran this saw when I worked for a logging company in the mid 90's. It ran really good back then. Its kinda cool that I found it after 25 years.


----------



## Kensie1988

Here we go, first good one of the year, both saws for $100. 272 still has machining marks on the piston.


























Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## NCPT

Kensie1988 said:


> Here we go, first good one of the year, both saws for $100. 272 still has machining marks on the piston.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Man you suck lol. I'll give you $100 for the 272 and you keep the ryobi?


----------



## Kensie1988

NCPT said:


> Man you suck lol. I'll give you $100 for the 272 and you keep the ryobi?


Lol it needs a a few things but I plan to sell it to fund portwork for another saw, that is unless I fall in love running it lol

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## RAS61

Not sure this qualifies, but I'm pretty happy with it. I found this non-running Poulan Pro 455 (same as Pioneer P45) on Craigslist for $50. It also came with a new in the wrapper 20" bar. After $18 for a carb kit, fuel hose and filter it's running fine - this is probably the 4th such saw I picked up cheap due to old fuel problems. Thank heavens for folks that let their saws sit with fuel and are too lazy to attempt even a simple fix; one great saw pick-up didn't even need the carb cleaned, just some fresh gas!


----------



## bigbadbob

RAS61 said:


> Not sure this qualifies, but I'm pretty happy with it. I found this non-running Poulan Pro 455 (same as Pioneer P45) on Craigslist for $50. It also came with a new in the wrapper 20" bar. After $18 for a carb kit, fuel hose and filter it's running fine - this is probably the 4th such saw I picked up cheap due to old fuel problems. Thank heavens for folks that let their saws sit with fuel and are too lazy to attempt even a simple fix; one great saw pick-up didn't even need the carb cleaned, just some fresh gas!
> 
> View attachment 716792
> View attachment 716793


Great score!!
Now B4 anybody else asks is it a BP?


----------



## RAS61

bigbadbob said:


> Great score!!
> Now B4 anybody else asks is it a BP?


What does "BP" stand for?


----------



## bigbadbob

RAS61 said:


> What does "BP" stand for?


Boost Port


----------



## RAS61

bigbadbob said:


> Boost Port
> View attachment 716811


Don't know, will have to check


----------



## bigbadbob

RAS61 said:


> Don't know, will have to check


Makes more people want it!!
Hows the gas cap, notorious for swelling up. 
Cant get a new an used are rare.


----------



## RAS61

bigbadbob said:


> Makes more people want it!!
> Hows the gas cap, notorious for swelling up.
> Cant get a new an used are rare.


 Yes it has the ports, don't know how much more performance or valuable it makes it, but it sounds like it ain't bad - looks like I was more lucky than I thought, including an OK gas cap


----------



## Colt Marlington

Pretty nice old Poulan 3500 Timbermaster, $47 out the door.
Fuel lines were apparently routed wrong and squished by the filter that tightens down with two nuts, and it wouldn't run. But fired with a little mix poured in the carb.
P&C look good enough from what I could see.


----------



## Daserlon

Freebie! I'm a Husky guy but this 066 has my curiosity up. A friend gave it to me and maybe thats why. He rebuilt it years ago while cutting in Alaska. It has bad bearings again


----------



## bomar

Nice little find on these 2 brand new 661 filter covers and 2 brand new HD2 filters for $10. Plus i got me a like new 435t x torque top handle in a box for $30 it needs reassembled because the previous owner took it apart to clean it and couldnt figure out how to put it back together lol


----------



## Jan-Sietze

My steal of today:
An original *Husqvarna 266XPG* from 1984
Has been from a home user and looks neat.
75,- euro's ...


----------



## Detroit Dazzler

Picked up this truck load for 200, 5 run


----------



## hanniedog

Dazzler you really do suck. No photos at all.


----------



## Timberjack zack

Got these today from my great granddad. The mac has a brand new pintail chain in it!.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Detroit Dazzler

hanniedog said:


> Dazzler you really do suck. No photos at all.


It was uploading hold on


----------



## bomar

Detroit Dazzler said:


> It was uploading hold on


Damn you lol any of it for sale?


----------



## Detroit Dazzler

bomar said:


> Damn you lol any of it for sale?


What are you looking for ? I could move some


----------



## 95custmz

Damn, you hit the Mother Lode (load)!! [emoji44]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

Picked up this USG for $100. Dont know if it counts as a you suck but I'm sure you folks will let me know.


----------



## 95custmz

JM, You suck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timberjack zack

Hows this for 30 bucks runs too.








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan

Timberjack zack said:


> Hows this for 30 bucks runs too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That's a big you suck!


----------



## 8wr_zj

How yall come across deals like this I have no idea. I have my facebook account setup for chainsaw alerts as well I looks at craigslist daily at lunch. I have gotten 1 ok deal. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Timberjack zack

8wr_zj said:


> How yall come across deals like this I have no idea. I have my facebook account setup for chainsaw alerts as well I looks at craigslist daily at lunch. I have gotten 1 ok deal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


This saw was dropped off at my local dealer because it wouldent run the dealer never looked at it and the customer never came back for it. He told me idk what's wrong with it but I need space 30 bucks and it's yours I couldent get the cash out fast enough

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Terrence Jefferson

50 each for the husky 61 and the js2159, the 024 was free. All in one week and all run but need some work.


----------



## Terrence Jefferson

I'm not sure if the husky is a 61 or a 266se? I can't read the I'd tag other than it says 82 and serial number and you can almost read SE way right of the 82 but either way I'm fixing it up once I figure it out.


----------



## RAS61

8wr_zj said:


> How yall come across deals like this I have no idea. I have my facebook account setup for chainsaw alerts as well I looks at craigslist daily at lunch. I have gotten 1 ok deal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Patience, and pouncing quick! For Craigslist variable spelling and mis-spelling searches can lead to success - chainsaw, chain saw, chainsaws, etc. Also, a lot of my saws were cheap because they didn't run do to old gas and clogged carbs. If you don't mind taking a little risk and installing a carb kit you can get a nice score, my nicest Shindaiwa only needed fresh gas! Also looking for lesser known pro saws like Shindaiwa, older Poulans, Solo, Efco, etc has helped me, most folks know the quality and value of Stihls and Huskys, so cheap deals are a lot rarer and they're jumped on quick - hang in there and Good Luck!


----------



## Terrence Jefferson

Just got this one today for free.99 it's going to be for my brother for a cord wood saw


----------



## president

Terrence Jefferson said:


> I'm not sure if the husky is a 61 or a 266se? I can't read the I'd tag other than it says 82 and serial number and you can almost read SE way right of the 82 but either way I'm fixing it up once I figure it out.


Im thinking with the se it must be a 266, or 268


----------



## Deleted member 117362

I purchased a puzzle.


----------



## Terrence Jefferson

Just got this this week. Quick carb clean and fresh fuel and she runs sweet


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Puzzle solved.


----------



## m2theb

peak98 said:


> Picked up a 359 from the original owner, who stated it wouldn’t run. Bar/chain were original, no more than 10 tanks of fuel ran though it since he bought it. Used where he hunted to trim limbs in shooting lanes, but has sat up last couple years. Compression is great, put fresh fuel in it in his driveway and it fired up and ran but wouldn’t idle. I handed him the $35 he was asking and tossed it in the truck. One Zama carb later, she’s purring......View attachment 713043



Suckiest so far


----------



## skytow

Duce said:


> Puzzle solved. View attachment 719706
> View attachment 719707
> View attachment 719708


Duce you do suck! Best puzzle ever....


----------



## RAS61

Duce said:


> I purchased a puzzle.View attachment 719506


Well at least the parts look very clean, and so does the finished product!


----------



## peak98

m2theb said:


> Suckiest so far


I bought it to fix and sell, just can’t make myself list it. It runs so good, I’m debating a muffler mod on it.


----------



## undee70ss

Here’s mine, Oregon 10AC 1/2 pitch .063 gauge, 100 foot roll. I can’t believe no one else bid on this or even watched the auction.


----------



## Ryan_289

I picked this 026 up last week. Guy said it was hard to pull and had old gas in it. I offered $100 bucks and he took it. Drained the old gas out and it started up after about 10 pulls. Ran a tank through it Saturday cleaning fence rows. Now it will sit and idle all day and starts right up. I dont think this saw has had very much use!












Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Timberjack zack

Damn that's a great one you definetly suck lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## president

Ryan_289 said:


> I picked this 026 up last week. Guy said it was hard to pull and had old gas in it. I offered $100 bucks and he took it. Drained the old gas out and it started up after about 10 pulls. Ran a tank through it Saturday cleaning fence rows. Now it will sit and idle all day and starts right up. I dont think this saw has had very much use!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Haywire Haywood

undee70ss said:


> I can’t believe no one else bid on this or even watched the auction.



Saw that. Couldn't find a bar and sprocket to run it on my 550xp, so I let it go.


----------



## JohnMaddux541

Found a project Johnsered 630 on Facebook and the guy also had this 268, I got both for $200. The 268 would start but I couldn’t keep it running. Dinked around and found all the 268 needed was a tank vent and air filter studs. It came with a cheap Chinese carb so I bought the original Tiltson Carb. I have yet to buy the air filter studs so the saw isn’t complete yet but should be soon. From what I can tell the saw has very little use and for only being $142 bucks in, I think I scored


----------



## Brent Adams

Does this qualify? Found a shop that had a dead saw "pile" or should I say piles. Nastiest saws ive picked up in a while. Filthy.
The 250A just needs a tank vent and maybe a carb kit. Has 150 psi. $15 bucks.
700 is just parts. Only 120 psi, but cyl doesnt look bad. That one was 5 bucks. Good recoil assy, tank, etc. 
Power mac 6 was the filthiest, inside and out. Caked full of oil and sawdust. Recoil cover screw threads all stripped out, but has 160 psi and spark! Both it and the poulan ran with a little mix down the throat.
Still havent looked over the 110, but it has the recoil assembly, fuel line, and manual oiler pump parts I need for my mini mac 25, plus a 14" bar and decent chain. 
$50.00 in the whole lot.


----------



## Brent Adams

Forgot this one. Got it back in January for $100.00. Has original 18" bar and I believe original chain. Just had to tweak the carb to run right in the wood and do a little "customizing" on the " formerly" low kickback chain. It pulls like a freight train and usually pops on the first or second pull. Had a new carb kit in it when I bought it.


----------



## 394xp

Here’s some of my suckage for this year so far, picked up a Husqvarna 555at and 365 x torque paid 250$ for both . Then picked up this chain sharpener, it came with all the stones for all different chain, new in the box stihl .325 chain , two brand new faller wedges..... all for 40 $ . Now my prices are in cad dollar .


----------



## Terrence Jefferson

Picked this one up today for $50.00 has 160 psi compression and is complete just needs a good bath.


----------



## LoveChainsaws

Had a slow afternoon at work so drive about 30 minutes south of my house and stopped at a pawn shop new to me. This immediately caught my eye. Pull rope was broke but they claimed it ran when they took it in. Had a 20” Oregon bar in good shape and 3/8 chain about on its last sharpening but usable. Had tag for $119. I inquired and they pretty quickly said we’ll take $85 plus tax equals $90.10. I don’t think I could have said, “I’ll take it” any faster. Put in the trunk and went home. Rope had only broken at knot on starter pulley. I re-tied, tensioned it up and was back in business. Fuel in it smelled good. I added some bar oil as it was empty. Put choke on, pulled about 10 times and nothing. Primed it at carb throat, nothing. Popped top cover off and checked spark, had spark. Primed the cylinder thru spark plug hole. 3 pulls later and running. Throttles out, idles, oils. Let it cool. Removed muffler and piston and cylinder look perfect!


----------



## furb

Starter won't engage and found coarse thread bolts in the lower muffler holes so someone was in there. Not sure if the cylinder is oem. Too much crap on the bench to mess with it yet. $50







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan

furb said:


> Starter won't engage and found coarse thread bolts in the lower muffler holes so someone was in there. Not sure if the cylinder is oem. Too much crap on the bench to mess with it yet. $50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll take it...oh wait this isn't a for sale thread! Well you suck!


----------



## furb

I think it'll clean up nice. I didn't do anything but pull the covers off. I'll post it up if I ever get to it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAS61

furb said:


> I think it'll clean up nice. I didn't do anything but pull the covers off. I'll post it up if I ever get to it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably the dirtiest saw I've ever seen, looks like it was dunked in old motor oil and then rolled in a compost pile, but I'm sure it will be sweet with a little elbow grease


----------



## furb

I don't know if it's build up from running mowers in the shop or what. It's just a black film that doesn't stain anything and seems to preserve them. I got an 011 from the same place that looks the same. I picked two other saws up from another place that looked about the same but the black crap on those dried the plastics out and there wasn't any way to make them look very good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodslasher

I was told I could pick up a non-running MS361 for cheap from where my brother works if I wanted. I decided to investigate and found out from the owner that the saw didn't run when he got it so he replaced the carb and fuel line and it still didn't run but before he could keep messing with it he moved and forgot about it. I ended up buying it for $50 along with a spare air filter cover and side cover. Before I headed home for the day I "stole" a new spark plug I found for it so junk wouldn't get in the plug hole. Got it home, put a little gas in the carb and it fired right up. Then my brother found a brand new 28 inch Rollomatic bar for that ended up being thrown in with the saw for no additional cost. All I need to do is tune it, get a chain and a top cover and it'll be ready for work. Sorry 'bout the crappy cellphone pics.


----------



## PA Dan

Woodslasher said:


> I was told I could pick up a non-running MS361 for cheap from where my brother works if I wanted. I decided to investigate and found out from the owner that the saw didn't run when he got it so he replaced the carb and fuel line and it still didn't run but before he could keep messing with it he moved and forgot about it. I ended up buying for $50 along with a spare air filter cover and side cover. Before I headed home for the day I "stole" a new spark plug I found for it so junk wouldn't get in the plug hole. Got it home, put a little gas in the carb and it fired right up. Then my brother found a brand new 28 inch Rollomatic bar for that ended up being thrown in with the saw for no additional cost. All I need to do is tune it, get a chain and a top cover and it'll be ready for work. Sorry 'bout the crappy cellphone pics.View attachment 723236
> 
> View attachment 723237
> 
> View attachment 723238
> 
> View attachment 723239


You suck a couple times![emoji106]


----------



## peak98

@Woodslasher
You suck harder than a White House intern!


----------



## 82F100SWB

Rescued these three from a basement this morning. The 170 has the clutch off and looks like it was run with the brake on. The 234 and 340 are more interesting to me though.


----------



## Colt Marlington

Got a Poulan Model 41 at a garage sale this morning. Wasn't really a part of the sale, but was sitting on the ground beside their barn amongst a bunch of other junk when CAD spotted it.
He said ten dollars so I had no choice but to take it with me.


----------



## Colt Marlington

Little update on the 41.
Where's the decomp button on this sucker?
Compression is high.


Just the cylinder side of the muffler was in place. So taking a look was easy enough. Cylinder looks good. And is supposedly cast iron sleeved?
A tiny mark on the piston maybe.


----------



## Colt Marlington

Poulan 41 oil "cap" looks like it came out of an oil pan.


The carb looks kinda filthy.


And the air filter looks....rusty? I think the fuel filter is clogged. And the choke pull won't slide as it's corroded and stuck in the case right now.


Got it started with a carefully aimed straw full of gas.


----------



## Colt Marlington

Pretty big clutch on the 41.


I was thinkin since it only has half a muffler, that this might be a candidate as a pipe saw. And since the air filter doesn't look great, and some of the gaskets around the filter fell apart, I might be able to mount an external K&N.
Unfortunately, the manual only oil pump isn't working. Maybe I should mount it on a retro looking fat tire mountain bike.


----------



## 82F100SWB

Now for the 234... got it unstuck too, but the coil is missing, so I may have to borrow some parts from my 242.


----------



## Big Red Oaks 4 me

S-10/Stihl Dumpster here!


----------



## PA Dan

Big Red Oaks 4 me said:


> S-10/Stihl Dumpster here!View attachment 723629
> View attachment 723630


Damn nice haul buddy! You definetly suck!


----------



## Big Red Oaks 4 me

PA Dan said:


> Damn nice haul buddy! You definetly suck!


Thanks! It was a 440 in there, several 361's and 362's, a few 260's, and I haven't looked through all of them yet. Most are still in the truck.


----------



## Woodslasher

What's the backstory on all those?


----------



## Big Red Oaks 4 me

Woodslasher said:


> What's the backstory on all those?


I don't really know much about these. A friend called me this morning and told me about them, so I went to the guy's house and bought them. I have gotten some from the same guy years ago, and I think he just waited until he collected enough to let me know about them.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Free 036. Pumps 160.








Missing all the PTO stuff and brake band.
Ran on the second pull after a dribble of fuel.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Gave it ‘the dip’.




Chasing missing PTO side stuff. [emoji3525]


----------



## PA Dan

67L36Driver said:


> Gave it ‘the dip’.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chasing missing PTO side stuff. [emoji3525]


What ya need?


----------



## 67L36Driver

PA Dan said:


> What ya need?



Down to needing an AF cover and a clutch.

Fellow up 45 miles from me has a ton of parts. Waiting to hear back on my shopping list.


----------



## PA Dan

67L36Driver said:


> Down to needing an AF cover and a clutch.
> 
> Fellow up 45 miles from me has a ton of parts. Waiting to hear back on my shopping list.


Cool! If he doesnt have a clutch hit me up I might have one. I know I dont have a spare air filter cover.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

got this 084 av for 450 euro on ebay
came with 36' bar and new chain (.404)
all that needed doing was cleaning out the carburetor. 
nvm the 193 beside it


----------



## Brent Adams

Nice score dark Lord! 
Heres todays haul. 
Two XLs, a super nasty super 2, a stuck but complete super 25DA, and an unloved mini mac 6. 
He wouldnt let go of the Mac D44, or any of the Stihlqvarnas.


----------



## Brent Adams

Oh, got tjese too. In the case with the XL. Oregon file guide.
Clamp on seems well made, but no manufacturer info.


----------



## mbrick

67L36Driver said:


> Gave it ‘the dip’.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chasing missing PTO side stuff. [emoji3525]


If you don't mind me asking, what's your secret cleaning 'dip' so I can try it on one?


----------



## 67L36Driver

mbrick said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what's your secret cleaning 'dip' so I can try it on one?



O’Reilleys foaming engine degreaser. [emoji106]

Actually works better than Gunk.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Free 362 carcass from my favorite Stihl dealer.




Piston/cylinder trashed, natch.


----------



## mbrick

67L36Driver said:


> O’Reilleys foaming engine degreaser. [emoji106]
> 
> Actually works better than Gunk.


Wow. Plastics and all?


----------



## pwoller

Found this one at my local shop last week.


----------



## NCPT

pwoller said:


> Found this one at my local shop last week.


Details are needed lol. Does it run? What kind of deal?


----------



## chipper1

pwoller said:


> Found this one at my local shop last week.


New bird perch .
Nice find buddy .


----------



## mbrick

Until we hear more I will assume your bird perch / paper weight was free.


----------



## pwoller

I wish it was free. It went lean and destroyed the piston and cylinder. It came with a lightly used non decomp ks piston and cylinder so it was a no brainer to me. It looks like it sat in a barn for a long tome so it’ll be right at home in my garage used as a bird perch.


----------



## pwoller

I thought I lost the 2 front mounts that go from the case to the fuel tank. Then I realized it never had them. I’m going to add them for some more strength up front. 

Here it is now.


----------



## mbrick

pwoller said:


> I thought I lost the 2 front mounts that go from the case to the fuel tank. Then I realized it never had them. I’m going to add them for some more strength up front.
> 
> Here it is now.


That looks amazing! No kidding. I can almost see my reflection in the recoil cover.

What is your cleaning technique?


----------



## pwoller

I run all the parts through the parts washer. Then greased lightning and wd40. This one needed a lot of rust removal too. I use vinegar for that.


----------



## axeandwedge

Big Red Oaks 4 me said:


> I don't really know much about these. A friend called me this morning and told me about them, so I went to the guy's house and bought them. I have gotten some from the same guy years ago, and I think he just waited until he collected enough to let me know about them.


That's a great pickup , that Dumpster looks to be in good condition. [emoji16]

Sent from my H8216 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I found this 020T on Facebook about 1 hour and 40 minutes away from me. I was the first person to message him and he was willing to ship it, so I got it for $70 shipped. $40 for the saw, $20 shipping and $10 for his time and PayPal fees. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

brandonstc6 said:


> I found this 020T on Facebook about 1 hour and 40 minutes away from me. I was the first person to message him and he was willing to ship it, so I got it for $70 shipped. $40 for the saw, $20 shipping and $10 for his time and PayPal fees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you got it Brandon .


----------



## Timberjack zack

brandonstc6 said:


> I found this 020T on Facebook about 1 hour and 40 minutes away from me. I was the first person to message him and he was willing to ship it, so I got it for $70 shipped. $40 for the saw, $20 shipping and $10 for his time and PayPal fees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Legend says alittle bit of gas and it fired right up to run for the rest of eternity 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodslasher

My latest score, a free MS210 that needs some work. The handle's busted, chain brake handle's gone along with the pull start assembly and super duper chain adjuster clutch cover, and the fuel line's shot. But it's free! As soon as my highboy's done and I have money floating around I think I'll throw some $ at it. Until then it will sit near the rest of my saws, enjoying a brief retirement.


----------



## brandonstc6

Woodslasher said:


> My latest score, a free MS210 that needs some work. The handle's busted, chain brake handle's gone along with the pull start assembly and super duper chain adjuster clutch cover, and the fuel line's shot. But it's free! As soon as my highboy's done and I have money floating around I think I'll throw some $ at it. Until then it will sit near the rest of my saws, enjoying a brief retirement.
> View attachment 726689
> View attachment 726690



I can send you a yes one wrap handle if you pay the shipping. For everything else, huztl is your friend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodslasher

What is a yes one wrap handle? If it is a typo, could you pm me the cost of shipping?


----------



## brandonstc6

Woodslasher said:


> What is a yes one wrap handle? If it is a typo, could you pm me the cost of shipping?



Sorry, it’s a typo. I’ll send you a pm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

Woodslasher said:


> What is a yes one wrap handle? If it is a typo, could you pm me the cost of shipping?



For some reason it won’t let me send you a PM 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brent Adams

Maybe NOS (new ols stock) wrap handle?


----------



## axeandwedge

I got these given to me from my boss
Pioneer 620, pioneer 1100, pioneer 1250, two mcculloch 15, d55 Clinton, two Stihl 031 part saws, C9 Homelite and two bins of early 066, 034,026 parts





Sent from my H8216 using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

Saturday I picked up a Super 1050 with full wrap for $40, then Super XL 925, a 450, and a blue EZ for $10 each.


----------



## rarefish383

Here they are.


----------



## rarefish383

I've got pneumonia and a 102 * fever. I didn't want to get out of bed and my cell wouldn't load. Here they are, again.


----------



## brandonstc6

I don’t know if this counts but it was a deal. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheStihlSlinger

Picked these out of the scrap pile at the local dump. Both feel like they have decent compression.


----------



## brandonstc6

TheStihlSlinger said:


> View attachment 728070
> Picked these out of the scrap pile at the local dump. Both feel like they have decent compression.



That’s sears saw is awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheStihlSlinger

Thanks. M in the process of trying to find some info on it. I don’t think it’s had much use. Looks like it still has the original bar on it. The chain is on backwards for some reason


brandonstc6 said:


> That’s sears saw is awesome


----------



## mikerudder

brandonstc6 said:


> I found this 020T on Facebook about 1 hour and 40 minutes away from me. I was the first person to message him and he was willing to ship it, so I got it for $70 shipped. $40 for the saw, $20 shipping and $10 for his time and PayPal fees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn that's a good score! been on the hunt for one of those!


----------



## 82F100SWB

Get that little homelite running before you read how many CC it is. They are extremely impressive for just how small of a saw they are.
Those Roper built Sears saws are interesting to say the least. I have a direct drive but it's 2000 miles away.


----------



## aswan

MS261, 371XP and a Poulan Pro 655BP. All one owner saws


----------



## glock37

461 got for 200 rebuilt fully powdered and ported
088 for 350 rebuilt fully powdered and ported 
044 free saw rebuilt fully powdered ported

All done in the last 8 months 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terrence Jefferson

Don't know much about it other than my uncle gave it to me tonight. It is missing the carburetor but hopefully I can find one and get it running


----------



## NCPT

Free stihl's!


----------



## mbrick

Terrence Jefferson said:


> Don't know much about it other than my uncle gave it to me tonight. It is missing the carburetor but hopefully I can find one and get it running


All metal handle attached right to the crank case, real men only on that one! That will send the vibrations through your soul.


----------



## rarefish383

mbrick said:


> All metal handle attached right to the crank case, real men only on that one! That will send the vibrations through your soul.


Aren't all real saws made that way?


----------



## cuinrearview

NCPT said:


> Free stihl's!View attachment 729407


Was that the St Paddy's edition?


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

got this mint condition pro mac 1010s for €180 today 
came with 18' McCulloch bar and good stihl chain
got a 16' McCulloch bar for another €20







CAD has been satisfied for a couple of weeks i should think but im already eyeing up a 395 on fleabay. God help me, this is such a horrible disease...


----------



## rarefish383

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> got this mint condition pro mac 1010s for €180 today
> came with 18' McCulloch bar and good stihl chain
> got a 16' McCulloch bar for another €20
> View attachment 729607
> 
> View attachment 729608
> 
> View attachment 729609
> 
> 
> CAD has been satisfied for a couple of weeks i should think but im already eyeing up a 395 on fleabay. God help me, this is such a horrible disease...


I started giving saws away a couple years ago. Not worthless Wild Things. I gave away 90-100CC pro saws. Got down to 12 saws. Now I'm back up over 40. Seems like every time I give a saw away, some one else gives me 3-4. Everyone I know has given me their Grandpa's XL12, or 08S, or 10-10. All they usually need is de goop the carb. Best luck, it only gets worse.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> I started giving saws away a couple years ago. Not worthless Wild Things. I gave away 90-100CC pro saws. Got down to 12 saws. Now I'm back up over 40. Seems like every time I give a saw away, some one else gives me 3-4. Everyone I know has given me their Grandpa's XL12, or 08S, or 10-10. All they usually need is de goop the carb. Best luck, it only gets worse.


It really sucks to be you  .
I managed to buy another 42 yesterday(another member grabbed it up for me), it was supposed to be a parts saw for me, mainly for the brake flare and parts. Well my buddy grabs it up and sure as the previous owner said it won't hold RPMS in the cut, so he cleans a few things up and then checks the tune, the high on the carb was out 4 turns, maybe that's what's wrong . Oh, it did still need a few brake parts, and now I still need some brake parts for the other one, at least I'll have 2 runners .
What you'll like Joe, is I gave one away a couple summers ago .


----------



## rarefish383

I used to be able to keep it under control, because I only brought home saws over 70CC's. Then I decided I wanted a Super EZ, because that's what we used as climbing saws back in the day. Now it's almost anything. I do have a scrounge I found visiting friends in NC, a running Mac 200 and a Homelite 150 Auto for $50. The shop was closed the day we left, so now I have to get my friend to grab it for me.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

its pretty hard living with CAD in Ireland, hard to come by second hand saws bigger than 60cc, sure you find a few but they are usually brand spanking new and expensive or totally beyond repair


----------



## chipper1

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> its pretty hard living with CAD in Ireland, hard to come by second hand saws bigger than 60cc, sure you find a few but they are usually brand spanking new and expensive or totally beyond repair


Don't they have the internet there, oh wait .


----------



## NCPT

cuinrearview said:


> Was that the St Paddy's edition?


Lol. That one has a little green tint to it, doesn't it?


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

chipper1 said:


> Don't they have the internet there, oh wait .



haha yeah but its slower than forest gump


----------



## chipper1

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> haha yeah but its slower than forest gump


So it runs and it runs, then one day it just stopped running.
I was just thinking that I've ordered many things I've wanted from other states here as well as bought/sold saws from/to other countries, you just have to figure out how to do it. 
Seems when I look hard enough for something I find it, many times it kinda finds me actually, seems that if you put your mind/body to the task something is bound to happen.


----------



## barie

Found a Dolmar 143 today, the saw has 95cc, sounds and feels very powerfull, dated 1990

Compression is very well, where the airfilter needs replacement before further use.

The oiltank isn't made out of magnesium, brings his weight to 8 kg 

In my region its a hard to find model, i guess it isn't sold that much

Paid 175 euro


----------



## cuinrearview

Local hardware/dealer gave me their two parts bins when they decided to get out of the repair business. This mostly complete carcass was in there.


I bought another parts unit to complete this one. Here's the finished powerhead.




After purchasing a couple new parts and selling the leftovers, I have a $60 562XP powerhead. I opened the muffler and put a 20" b+c on it i had on hand. It runs great. I had to do a little more legwork than normal, but there's my latest suckage.


----------



## chipper1

cuinrearview said:


> Local hardware/dealer gave me their two parts bins when they decided to get out of the repair business. This mostly complete carcass was in there.
> View attachment 730761
> 
> I bought another parts unit to complete this one. Here's the finished powerhead.
> View attachment 730762
> View attachment 730763
> View attachment 730764
> 
> After purchasing a couple new parts and selling the leftovers, I have a $60 562XP powerhead. I opened the muffler and put a 20" b+c on it i had on hand. It runs great. I had to do a little more legwork than normal, but there's my latest suckage.


Nice Tim!


----------



## NCPT

cuinrearview said:


> Local hardware/dealer gave me their two parts bins when they decided to get out of the repair business. This mostly complete carcass was in there.
> View attachment 730761
> 
> I bought another parts unit to complete this one. Here's the finished powerhead.
> View attachment 730762
> View attachment 730763
> View attachment 730764
> 
> After purchasing a couple new parts and selling the leftovers, I have a $60 562XP powerhead. I opened the muffler and put a 20" b+c on it i had on hand. It runs great. I had to do a little more legwork than normal, but there's my latest suckage.


Nice score. Now, what do I have to trade.....?


----------



## cuinrearview

NCPT said:


> Nice score. Now, what do I have to trade.....?


Red or don't bother


----------



## NCPT

cuinrearview said:


> Red or don't bother


That narrows it down quick lol....I have no red.


----------



## pioneerguy600

It used to be awesome fun helping clear out old closed down dealers inventories but it became a double edged sword when all the accumulated junk,..er ,parts and saws required ever increasing number of buildings to store said items in. Did find some great finds so likely wouldn`t turn down the next opportunity to come along, just hoard less, ya right....LOL


----------



## chipper1

pioneerguy600 said:


> It used to be awesome fun helping clear out old closed down dealers inventories but it became a double edged sword when all the accumulated junk,..er ,parts and saws required ever increasing number of buildings to store said items in. Did find some great finds so likely wouldn`t turn down the next opportunity to come along, just hoard less, ya right....LOL


Just think one day that's what someone will say about all our crap.


----------



## md1486

Dont know if this count as a you suck, but i just got a 026 running perfectly with a new chain for 60$ cad. Not bad


----------



## cuinrearview

md1486 said:


> Dont know if this count as a you suck, but i just got a 026 running perfectly with a new chain for 60$ cad. Not bad
> View attachment 731146
> View attachment 731145


You suck


----------



## PA Dan

What he said X2


----------



## PA Dan

I picked this up a few weeks ago for cheap. It's a never fueled 2009 455 Rancher. Was missing some parts but as good member forwarded me a top cover and recoil. I found a new OEM clutch cover on ebay and it's complete! Now what do I do with it...?[emoji848]


----------



## cuinrearview

PA Dan said:


> Now what do I do with it...?


CL it "NOS Rancher"


----------



## PA Dan

cuinrearview said:


> CL it "NOS Rancher"


Neighbor needs a saw so that's where it will probably end up. When. I got the recoil I fueled it up pushed the purge bulb about 6 times and she fired on the 4th pull! First pull last night. I'll see if I have a bar to fit it and get it in some wood on Sunday or Monday.


----------



## cuinrearview

PA Dan said:


> Neighbor needs a saw so that's where it will probably end up. When. I got the recoil I fueled it up pushed the purge bulb about 6 times and she fired on the 4th pull! First pull last night. I'll see if I have a bar to fit it and get it in some wood on Sunday or Monday.


I probably have a bar I could send if you don't.


----------



## Snowchaser

Not a saw, but my firewood rig. Finally talked my dad out of his “extra” truck. ‘76 scottsdale, 4 speed manual, super low geared. 55,300 original miles! The doors close tight, not a single rattle in the truck. He bought it from a guy he knew back home that towed his boat a few times a year from leavenworth to lake chelan. Parked it in the orchard so it has the typical fender/floor/door rot. Came with a western snow plow, new floor and kick panels and the steel for the lumber rack. $2,000. Built the rack and swapped out the chrome rear bumper for the steel step one, new tires and a rear posi so far. Probably be the only “classic car” i’ll be able to afford. It’s gonna get some serious attention over the next year or two.


----------



## Litchfield

MS360 for $150 from good ole craigslist.


----------



## chipper1

Litchfield said:


> MS360 for $150 from good ole craigslist.


Very nice, looks clean.
Clean the oring on the oil cap and it should stop leaking.
Also welcome to AS.
Brett


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

is that a rescue chain or is it just full of anti kick back shite?


----------



## chipper1

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> is that a rescue chain or is it just full of anti kick back shite?


Looks like it's got the super shark fin safety ramps .


----------



## gvsu141

Picked up this 2014 395xp this week for $350 for milling. Has a chunk missing from the clutch cover, but doesn't impact operation. Runs great, 160psi compression.


----------



## gvsu141

Earlier this year scored this 1996 262xp for $175 with 3 chains. Supposedly ported, but no proof. 165lbs compression, runs great.


----------



## markds2

Well..... on Tuesday I got an email from my friendly local Stihl dealer that went like this:

'Morning Mark,
We have a older MS 441 here that has been written off by the customers insurance company.
I’m not sure why it has been written off as the piston looks fine. It has been sitting here for over a year.
Happy for you to take it if you want it.'

Needless to say I replied in the affirmative!

After refitting the muffler and top cover I tried the saw this morning and found it wouldn't idle....'L' screw was wound right in! After a few adjustments, it runs perfectly, all I need is a bar! It's a '09 model that looks like it's only done a few hours work.

Total Cost......$0


----------



## peak98

Biggest you suck so far this year in my opinion!



markds2 said:


> Well..... on Tuesday I got an email from my friendly local Stihl dealer that went like this:
> 
> 'Morning Mark,
> We have a older MS 441 here that has been written off by the customers insurance company.
> I’m not sure why it has been written off as the piston looks fine. It has been sitting here for over a year.
> Happy for you to take it if you want it.'
> 
> Needless to say I replied in the affirmative!
> 
> After refitting the muffler and top cover I tried the saw this morning and found it wouldn't idle....'L' screw was wound right in! After a few adjustments, it runs perfectly, all I need is a bar! It's a '09 model that looks like it's only done a few hours work.
> 
> Total Cost......$0
> 
> View attachment 731713
> View attachment 731714
> View attachment 731715


----------



## brandonstc6

Terrence Jefferson said:


> Don't know much about it other than my uncle gave it to me tonight. It is missing the carburetor but hopefully I can find one and get it running



I have a carburetor that should work for you. I’ll send you pictures. $10 shipped for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

NCPT said:


> Free stihl's!View attachment 729407



You suck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCPT

brandonstc6 said:


> You suck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I ended up selling the 029 and 310. I used the money to buy a tank and handlebar for the 044. When I get it back together, I'm giving it back to my buddy who gave me these saws.


----------



## cuinrearview

NCPT said:


> Well, I ended up selling the 029 and 310. I used the money to buy a tank and handlebar for the 044. When I get it back together, I'm giving it back to my buddy who gave me these saws.


Good on ya Paul! It probably means a lot more to us than it does to them, but putting time into building a nice saw to gift to a friend or family member is really satisfying. Good luck with the build!


----------



## cuinrearview

Brought home some Stihls from the Husky dealer yesterday afternoon. Cost less than one new top end from the Stihler. One unit is definitely for parts, the other two are very close to complete with good looking piston/cylinder.


----------



## bigbadbob

For less than 1/4 of new.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

Pick these up for 45$ back on a mountain road in deep NC, kid was really country probably still has the craigslist ad up ,he's really wanting ford stuff and has lots to trade!
(New two left feet)



Black top runs a bit.


----------



## John Lyngdal

The ad headline read, Stihl Chainsaw Case $25


But inside...



The story goes the previous owner to it to a Stihl shop for carburetor work. The shop partially disassembled the carb and removed the fuel lines, then told the owner it wasn't worth repairing.
So they put the parts into a bag and returned it to him. Seems like a really cheesy business practice to me.
Compression is 130+ and the RB-11 carburetor rebuild kit is a whopping $5. Going to get is running and add it to my collection of old reed valve saws.


----------



## Colt Marlington

John Lyngdal said:


> The ad headline read, Stihl Chainsaw Case $25
> View attachment 732813
> 
> But inside...
> View attachment 732814
> 
> 
> The story goes the previous owner to it to a Stihl shop for carburetor work. The shop partially disassembled the carb and removed the fuel lines, then told the owner it wasn't worth repairing.
> So they put the parts into a bag and returned it to him. Seems like a really cheesy business practice to me.
> Compression is 130+ and the RB-11 carburetor rebuild kit is a whopping $5. Going to get is running and add it to my collection of old reed valve saws.


That's a strong little saw. Same motor that's in the 009L, shown in the vid nearly keeping up with a 200t.


----------



## rarefish383

John Lyngdal said:


> The ad headline read, Stihl Chainsaw Case $25
> View attachment 732813
> 
> But inside...
> View attachment 732814
> 
> 
> The story goes the previous owner to it to a Stihl shop for carburetor work. The shop partially disassembled the carb and removed the fuel lines, then told the owner it wasn't worth repairing.
> So they put the parts into a bag and returned it to him. Seems like a really cheesy business practice to me.
> Compression is 130+ and the RB-11 carburetor rebuild kit is a whopping $5. Going to get is running and add it to my collection of old reed valve saws.


It might sound cheesy at first, but in reality, it’s probably true. Figure plumbers, electricians, and tree guys average $85 to $100 an hour. It takes me a couple hours to pull, rebuild, reinstall a carb. You can pick up a new MS170 on sale for $159. Then you have a brand new saw with a warranty.


----------



## butters_mcfeely

Jonsered 2152C. Good compression. Gotta tear in to it to really see condition, but for $15 I'm stoked, even if it turns out to be best for parts. 








On the same day, I scored one complete assembled 61, and a basket case "complete" 61, along with a 36, for $75.


----------



## RedShift42

Neighbor stopped by couple days ago, tells me his MS260 won't stay running. I expected he was asking for help but then follows up by saying the dealer looked at it and says it needs a new carb. Rather than throwing $ at an "old saw" he just ordered a new 261CM, instead.
Oh, and would I like his 260 for whatever the repair fee is? This is the sort of fastidious guy who wipes down his mower after each use, so this saw is a peach.
Yes, please!
Got down to the shop this morning, tell them I'm picking up Chuck's saw, as-is (hey, I can rebuild a Walbro), "What do we owe ya?"
"Since he bought a new saw, no charge"


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

RedShift42 said:


> View attachment 733369
> Neighbor stopped by couple days ago, tells me his MS260 won't stay running. I expected he was asking for help but then follows up by saying the dealer looked at it and says it needs a new carb. Rather than fiddle around he just ordered a new 261CM, instead.
> Oh, and would I like his old saw for whatever the repair fee is? This is the sort of fastidious guy who wipes down his mower after each use, so this saw is a peach.
> Yes, please!
> Got down to the shop this morning, tell them I'm picking up Chuck's saw, as-is (hey, I can rebuild a Walbro), "What do we owe ya?"
> "Since he bought a new saw, no charge"



Well you just shot my theory in the A$%# ,I was just thiking every time I buy a saw cheap it was dirty as hell and thats why it was cheap!


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

rarefish383 said:


> It might sound cheesy at first, but in reality, it’s probably true. Figure plumbers, electricians, and tree guys average $85 to $100 an hour. It takes me a couple hours to pull, rebuild, reinstall a carb. You can pick up a new MS170 on sale for $159. Then you have a brand new saw with a warranty.



I believe that everything is going to that ideology, throw away saws,cars,tools,and probably health care.


----------



## rarefish383

Maintenance supervisor said:


> I believe that everything is going to that ideology, throw away saws,cars,tools,and probably health care.


Yep. I collect Homelites over 70cc's. But, last year I decided to pick up a couple small saws that we used back in the 70-80's. I bought 6-7 for under $15 each. I had every one running before I left the auction except 1 Super EZ. I had to take it apart and clean it good, then it ran. I have a friend that has an old Blue XL12 that looks like new, in the original case. He keeps it because his dad bought it new. He gets it cleaned out and tuned up every year. He has a small fortune in the saw just because it's a keepsake.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

rarefish383 said:


> Yep. I collect Homelites over 70cc's. But, last year I decided to pick up a couple small saws that we used back in the 70-80's. I bought 6-7 for under $15 each. I had every one running before I left the auction except 1 Super EZ. I had to take it apart and clean it good, then it ran. I have a friend that has an old Blue XL12 that looks like new, in the original case. He keeps it because his dad bought it new. He gets it cleaned out and tuned up every year. He has a small fortune in the saw just because it's a keepsake.



Sometimes it's nice to hear someone is caring for a saw that's common as grass , hopefully he can pass it down to the next generation and the rest of us will tell them how great those saws where! 
Alot like old cars.


----------



## Nathan Graff

rarefish383 said:


> Yep. I collect Homelites over 70cc's. But, last year I decided to pick up a couple small saws that we used back in the 70-80's. I bought 6-7 for under $15 each. I had every one running before I left the auction except 1 Super EZ. I had to take it apart and clean it good, then it ran. I have a friend that has an old Blue XL12 that looks like new, in the original case. He keeps it because his dad bought it new. He gets it cleaned out and tuned up every year. He has a small fortune in the saw just because it's a keepsake.


Ya, I know the feeling. I'm slowly fixing up a red Homelite 12xl (?) that my grandpa taught me to cut with when I was 8. I'll probably put more than that saw is worth into fixing it, but it's sentimental.


----------



## Darnz

Swapped a new 011 throttle cable for 009 in unknown but tidy looking condition, litte tlc and it runs like a dream, and was given a 268 SE also unknown condition and missing the pull start assembly, feels to have ok compression and a new and incorrectly fitted ignition, if it runs mint I'll buy it some new bits and probably drop the 18" on it.


----------



## John Lyngdal

Small scale suckage...



Picked up this little guy in like new condition for $50. 
The chain was dull and the kill switch "didn't work".
Bent the kill switch spring and sharpened the chain and it was back to 100%.
I cut up a downed oak tree with it that was 12" in diameter and I was pleasantly surprised how well it cut for a small displacement lightweight saw.


----------



## Terrence Jefferson

Got these for 350 for all 3 the box o saw is a complete 372xp in need of a crank I believe one of the 2260's is a running saw the other is a builder


----------



## John Lyngdal

Another day, another saw...
Found a tree service that was turning over their saws and picked up this 046 for $250.




The saw is stock from the factory, but has some gremlins. The piston skirts are clean on both sides and the saw runs well at WOT. It's difficult to start and doesn't idle even with the adjustment screw all the way in.
It could be as simple as a bad decompression valve or perhaps a leaking impulse line or boot. I'm suspecting the decompression valve as despite the clean piston skirts the compression measured less than 100 psi.
Time to tear it down and release the gremlins.


----------



## Woodslasher

My older brother picked up two "non-running" (and he tried to get the one to run) 346xp's today, a oe and a ne, in trade for some work he did (approx $200's worth). He brought them home, I bought the oe for $110 after he broke the gas cap, and with some gas down the carb both fired. His had a crack in the fuel line so he shortened it and now it runs like a top, mine ran for a while with gas down the carb but the busted gas cap prevented me from any long term testing. Tomorrow after college I'll swing by the saw shop and pick up a fuel cap that isn't the stupid scrench opening style. in the pics mine is the paint splattered one, my brothers is the nice one.


----------



## Woodslasher

A deal went through and my brother got a pair of 2100's, one with 20hrs and one with 100hrs, a pioneer 1200A, a Skilshop, a poulan 35cc, 3 extra bars, 80 feet of 404 chain, and a new 3/8 sprocket for $600. All of them fire/run except for the poulan which is currently untouched. I get the poulan now for free and maybe I will be able to buy the 100hr 2100 later. The 20hr one is complete save for a dog, it just doesn't have the green weenie, bar, or chain installed yet.


----------



## LowVolt

Scored this USG for $125.


----------



## 82F100SWB

Picked these guys up this morning, didn't exactly steal them, but they all have good compression and will be runners. Gave $250 for the 4 saws and a box full of miscellaneous parts and a few bars and chains. Husky's are all 266's Poulan is a 306a.


----------



## president

82F100SWB said:


> Picked these guys up this morning, didn't exactly steal them, but they all have good compression and will be runners. Gave $250 for the 4 saws and a box full of miscellaneous parts and a few bars and chains. Husky's are all 266's Poulan is a 306a.


Yep ,You stole em


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Rebuilt 4 saws and got to keep this one.


One 55 blew this 
after rebuild and yes it has a base gasket, hope bottom end holds together.


----------



## PA Dan

Damn dude you got the short end of the stick...[emoji13][emoji41]


----------



## cuinrearview

Duce said:


> Rebuilt 4 saws and got to keep this one.View attachment 735151
> View attachment 735152
> View attachment 735153
> One 55 blew this View attachment 735154
> after rebuild and yes it has a base gasket, hope bottom end holds together.


Send it to Kevin


----------



## brandonstc6

I got all this for $50. Do I suck?

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan

brandonstc6 said:


> I got all this for $50. Do I suck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ummm....yes!


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Yes you suck!


----------



## Deleted member 117362

PA Dan said:


> Damn dude you got the short end of the stick...[emoji13][emoji41]


All parts on them and oem to boot.


----------



## 95custmz

Hauled off some “free firewood” last week. This guy was moving, getting rid of stuff. Said, take this Stihl FS45, I cant get it to run right after installing a new carb. I get it home, adjusted carb. She’s a runner after a few adjustments.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamT1

Walked into a pawn shop I drive by a lot and rarely have time to stop. Grabbed this saw off the shelf outside and fired it up. Tag said $250 “well used” I looked it over and it doesn’t look well used, probably 15 tanks?
I milled around a while and on my way out I offered them $200. They accepted. Out the door for $200 with my ag/timber card On file. Ms361 needs the chain sharpened and the bar won’t go for long. Idle is set a smidge high but otherwise its in a good state of tune and ready for work.


----------



## axeandwedge

I swapped an old flat top 066 for this 153 Sachs Dolmar, The other guy got a good old work saw and I can add this 153 to my Dolmar collection.








Sent from my H8216 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Finley

More suckage. Poulan Pro PP4218AVX. Roadside pick-up. Almost like new. Runs n cuts. Will do the usual cleaning and adjust carb for optimum running on 32:1. If it is free it's for me.


----------



## cuinrearview

Andrew Finley said:


> More suckage. Poulan Pro PP4218AVX. Roadside pick-up. Almost like new. Runs n cuts. Will do the usual cleaning and adjust carb for optimum running on 32:1. If it is free it's for me.View attachment 735973
> View attachment 735974
> View attachment 735975
> View attachment 735976
> View attachment 735977


I had one of those come to me free a couple years ago. It needed the filter cleaned and a plug. Great saw to help a friend in need or put $50 in your pocket.


----------



## bowtechmadman

What one of you fine Michiganders beat me to the 254XP in GR? If you see this just make sure you know that "You Suck!"


----------



## cuinrearview

bowtechmadman said:


> What one of you fine Michiganders beat me to the 254XP in GR? If you see this just make sure you know that "You Suck!"


I know a guy in GR that watches the classifieds pretty close. He actually helped me secure some suckage yesterday. Not that 254 though.


----------



## bowtechmadman

Seen it pop on Facebook Marketplace...just didn't have time to go get it Sunday.


----------



## cuinrearview

Ah. No FB here...


----------



## John Lyngdal

Scored a 100cc Homelite XP1100 gear drive with a 48" bar and a solid 1/2" chain saw locally for $35




I figured at the price I couldn't go wrong as I could always use it as a parts saw for my 1130G.
The starter cord wouldn't retract because the cord wasn't installed properly. That has been fixed.
Checked the spark plug and it had a solid blue discharge.
Shot some WD-40 into the spark plug hole and turned the engine over several times, then did a compression check.
It measured 120 psi, not great but not horrible either. 
The wretched gas in the tank needs to be cleaned out and while I'm at it I'll replace the fuel lines.
Hopefully a carb kit won't be too difficult to locate. Already found a source for a replacement carb cover and hopefully the air filter will be as easy to find.
And yes... The chain is on backwards.


----------



## 95custmz

John Lyngdal said:


> Scored a 100cc Homelite XP1100 gear drive with a 48" bar and a solid 1/2" chain saw locally for $35
> 
> View attachment 736002
> 
> 
> I figured at the price I couldn't go wrong as I could always use it as a parts saw for my 1130G.
> The starter cord wouldn't retract because the cord wasn't installed properly. That has been fixed.
> Checked the spark plug and it had a solid blue discharge.
> Shot some WD-40 into the spark plug hole and turned the engine over several times, then did a compression check.
> It measured 120 psi, not great but not horrible either.
> The wretched gas in the tank needs to be cleaned out and while I'm at it I'll replace the fuel lines.
> Hopefully a carb kit won't be too difficult to locate. Already found a source for a replacement carb cover and hopefully the air filter will be as easy to find.
> And yes... The chain is on backwards.


Probably why he sold it. Damn, thing won't cut! LOL


----------



## aswan

Nice 371xp off of Craigslist for $100


----------



## PA Dan

aswan said:


> Nice 371xp off of Craigslist for $100View attachment 736425


Damn that's a big YOU SUCK!


----------



## cuinrearview

PA Dan said:


> Damn that's a big YOU SUCK!


Indeed! That thing looks pretty cherry!


----------



## aswan

It is in nice shape. The guy told me it has no compression, the compression release was stuck.


----------



## BROX

aswan said:


> Nice 371xp off of Craigslist for $100View attachment 736425


looks like chain is on backwards as well


----------



## aswan

Never even looked at the chain, lol. Good catch


----------



## Woodslasher

$100 for all this. $35 for Mac, $48 for all the homies and the 36, $17 in the rest. Details will come when it's too dark to work on saws.


----------



## Drptrch

Woodslasher said:


> $100 for all this. $35 for Mac, $48 for all the homies and the 36, $17 in the rest. Details will come when it's too dark to work on saws.
> View attachment 736529



Little McCullough genny??


Erik


----------



## PA Dan

Drptrch said:


> Little McCullough genny??
> 
> 
> Erik


Those are cool!


----------



## Drptrch

PA Dan said:


> Those are cool!



Leer made an attachment 
https://************************/forums/threads/its-not-really-a-saw-but-i-couldnt-resist.21407/


Erik


----------



## Woodslasher

Here's better pics and a Mac 47 I got after the sale in a different deal. Sorry about the cellphone pics. I'll try to get better ones tomorrow.


----------



## Woodslasher

More pics!


----------



## rarefish383

SamT1 said:


> Walked into a pawn shop I drive by a lot and rarely have time to stop. Grabbed this saw off the shelf outside and fired it up. Tag said $250 “well used” I looked it over and it doesn’t look well used, probably 15 tanks?
> I milled around a while and on my way out I offered them $200. They accepted. Out the door for $200 with my ag/timber card On file. Ms361 needs the chain sharpened and the bar won’t go for long. Idle is set a smidge high but otherwise its in a good state of tune and ready for work.
> View attachment 735139


Sam, not trying to be a smart arse. I have saws on my shelves that my Dad bought new in the early 70's, and used 40 hours a week, till he retired in 86. So, they had a good 10 years of commercial use. They are all cleaner than that one, and they all have more paint on the bar. We would have 15 tanks through a saw the first week. I know you said it's a runner so all is good. I'd just like to know what you see that makes you think it's a low hour saw? Trying to see what you see, Thanks Joe.


----------



## aswan

Cherry 357xp from Craigslist


----------



## Woodslasher

Turns out the supposed Wiz 80 parts saw is a mostly wrecked 17L. The gear cover is rotted out, the crankcase is cracked, but there are some good parts on it. Sadly, the cylinder doesn't work on a Wiz 77. Back to the old drawing board.


----------



## Absolution

Woodslasher said:


> $100 for all this. $35 for Mac, $48 for all the homies and the 36, $17 in the rest. Details will come when it's too dark to work on saws.
> View attachment 736529



Sounds like a drunk night with a welder.


----------



## rarefish383

Woodslasher said:


> Turns out the supposed Wiz 80 parts saw is a mostly wrecked 17L. The gear cover is rotted out, the crankcase is cracked, but there are some good parts on it. Sadly, the cylinder doesn't work on a Wiz 77. Back to the old drawing board.


I had a Wiz77 in running condition with a 42" bar, some low life stole it of my wood pile.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Needed a Stihl compression release several weeks ago. My dealer was out of stock.

“Go look upstairs for one ( the bone pile)”






“You take it home for $20?”

Out the door it went.

Needed lots of work and parts.





China top end and misc later.





Yeah, the AF cover is wrong but fits and will keep out the rain.


----------



## NCPT

67L36Driver said:


> Needed a Stihl compression release several weeks ago. My dealer was out of stock.
> 
> “Go look upstairs for one ( the bone pile)”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “You take it home for $20?”
> 
> Out the door it went.
> 
> Needed lots of work and parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China top end and misc later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the AF cover is wrong but fits and will keep out the rain.



Nice!


----------



## Slavic

$1900 out the door. Not sure, maybe it's a I suck.


----------



## Colt Marlington

Had to pay full price on this one. And it took some poulon on to get'r goin. But she goes!
$59 plus tax for the old 4900.


They had a red Craftsman 3.7 there to. But it was $60 and I couldn't get'r to fire. Good compression though.
Maybe I should go back?


----------



## Colt Marlington

Had a new yellow chain on it, so.....


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

Slavic said:


> $1900 out the door. Not sure, maybe it's a I suck.View attachment 737379


Jesus! You need a truck! Haha


----------



## Slavic

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Jesus! You need a truck! Haha



Haha, it was 500 mile trip. Was trying to save on gas.


----------



## AgTech4020

Picked up these four saws today on a local auction. The pictures are after a bath as they were all grease and dust. The 036 has good compression but needs a fuel line. The 034 AV started on the third pull and runs great, has an odd bar and a carbide chain on it. The MS191T started after some gas, a little swearing, and about 50 pulls, runs great now however. The 011AVT started and seems to run fine, just needs a oil line. Gave $225 for all four, not a steal but a good bargain I think.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

019t, you may not like it.

Anything past spark plug or air filter requires the engine come out of the housing. [emoji37]


----------



## AgTech4020

67L36Driver said:


> 019t, you may not like it.
> 
> Anything past spark plug or air filter requires the engine come out of the housing. [emoji37]



Oh I’m not keeping it trust me. I was thrilled I got it running and tuned good. I’m going to make a few test cuts with it and put it for sale. I have a 201TCM I hardly use anyway. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Terrence Jefferson

Got this nice pro Mac 55 today delivered to my house for free.


----------



## Chiknhawk

As I made the deal I mumbled it to myself after we shook hands .you suck lol this site inspired that but any how traded a Honda prelude I built for my son we might have 2500 in it and this feller was getting out the buisness and selling off his uncle's old stock who had passed we traded straight up Honda for tiger cat





Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SamT1

rarefish383 said:


> Sam, not trying to be a smart arse. I have saws on my shelves that my Dad bought new in the early 70's, and used 40 hours a week, till he retired in 86. So, they had a good 10 years of commercial use. They are all cleaner than that one, and they all have more paint on the bar. We would have 15 tanks through a saw the first week. I know you said it's a runner so all is good. I'd just like to know what you see that makes you think it's a low hour saw? Trying to see what you see, Thanks Joe.



The powerhead is just dirty. I don’t put much if any stock in what the bar is like. 
Here in mesquite firewood country a bar’s life span is 10-15 cords of wood. If a guy runs chains too long I’ve seen bars smoked in 2-3 cords of work. 
It’s pretty clean under the dust and oil. I look at percentage paint left on the front of crankcase and the bottom. 
AV is tight still. A 361 with 100 cords on it has pretty loose AV. 

Here it is next to a huztl 360 that I’ve put 2 tanks through breaking it In and working the bugs out of for the guy who built it. Guy (my brother) told me to run 10 tanks and tell him what it needs to be good to go. Notice the bar on it is rough because I grabbed an old one off my bench. I didn’t want to put wear on his new bar and chain. I doubt I’ll make 10 tanks since it’s a lot slower than the big saws I usually run but he did a good job building it and so far it just needs a stihl Oiler and maybe a softer spring on the carb, could use an extra 6” of pull rope.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

SamT1 said:


> The powerhead is just dirty. I don’t put much if any stock in what the bar is like.
> Here in mesquite firewood country a bar’s life span is 10-15 cords of wood. If a guy runs chains too long I’ve seen bars smoked in 2-3 cords of work.
> It’s pretty clean under the dust and oil. I look at percentage paint left on the front of crankcase and the bottom.
> AV is tight still. A 361 with 100 cords on it has pretty loose AV.
> 
> Here it is next to a huztl 360 that I’ve put 2 tanks through breaking it In and working the bugs out of for the guy who built it. Guy (my brother) told me to run 10 tanks and tell him what it needs to be good to go. Notice the bar on it is rough because I grabbed an old one off my bench. I didn’t want to put wear on his new bar and chain. I doubt I’ll make 10 tanks since it’s a lot slower than the big saws I usually run but he did a good job building it and so far it just needs a stihl Oiler and maybe a softer spring on the carb, could use an extra 6” of pull rope.
> View attachment 738151



Is mesquite really hard or abrasive?


----------



## SamT1

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Is mesquite really hard or abrasive?


I think a lot of it has sand from the fields blown into it. I’m not sure if it’s the natural properties that make it so hard on stuff or that. Even cutting live trees a brand new Oregon or stihl chain won’t cut a cord of 2’ wood. I say that, it will but you won’t have fun sharpening it.
I was cutting a big tree the other day that was half dead (really big for a mesquite, it made 1.5 cords, 1/3 is average) it was about 19” diameter on 2 long trunks. I was having to hold the 360 and 361 back so it wouldn’t stop the chain. Stihl semi chisel chain. I got tired of it and the wife came to help load and brought my 288 and with a 8 pin rim and 18” bar, full chisel. You couldn’t lean on the 288 without it stoping, but it ate through really fast. Crazy to think a 288 is the right tool for 19” trees. Usually run the 440’s but I wasn’t sure if they were ready to roll and knew the 288 was and wife can’t tell.


----------



## rarefish383

SamT1 said:


> The powerhead is just dirty. I don’t put much if any stock in what the bar is like.
> Here in mesquite firewood country a bar’s life span is 10-15 cords of wood. If a guy runs chains too long I’ve seen bars smoked in 2-3 cords of work.
> It’s pretty clean under the dust and oil. I look at percentage paint left on the front of crankcase and the bottom.
> AV is tight still. A 361 with 100 cords on it has pretty loose AV.
> 
> Here it is next to a huztl 360 that I’ve put 2 tanks through breaking it In and working the bugs out of for the guy who built it. Guy (my brother) told me to run 10 tanks and tell him what it needs to be good to go. Notice the bar on it is rough because I grabbed an old one off my bench. I didn’t want to put wear on his new bar and chain. I doubt I’ll make 10 tanks since it’s a lot slower than the big saws I usually run but he did a good job building it and so far it just needs a stihl Oiler and maybe a softer spring on the carb, could use an extra 6” of pull rope.
> View attachment 738151


Thanks, I know other folks in area's with heavy wind blown sand that have a fit trying to keep saws sharp. Thanks.


----------



## rarefish383

Terrence Jefferson said:


> Got this nice pro Mac 55 today delivered to my house for free.


My criteria for saws is 70CC and up. But for the price I would keep that one. I like those square Yellow saws.


----------



## Terrence Jefferson

Picked up these two parts saws for $10.00 today. Hope to make one out of the 2 and fix another that has oiler issues.


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Chiknhawk said:


> As I made the deal I mumbled it to myself after we shook hands .you suck lol this site inspired that but any how traded a Honda prelude I built for my son we might have 2500 in it and this feller was getting out the buisness and selling off his uncle's old stock who had passed we traded straight up Honda for tiger cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I need one


----------



## ML12

$100 for both. They both have good compression, the PM appears complete, the XP-1100 is missing the starter.


----------



## Good ole’ boy

Here’s the first saw purchase of 2019. Scored this nice red lever 026 at a yard sell today... the ol’ 028 might be a little jealous...


----------



## Colt Marlington

Was thinkin about mounting one of my old chainsaws on a bicycle. Then today, I found this for forty bucks.


No spark. So $8 for a coil. Or maybe just a plug.


----------



## PA Dan

Colt Marlington said:


> Was thinkin about mounting one of my old chainsaws on a bicycle. Then today, I found this for forty bucks.
> View attachment 739164
> 
> No spark. So $8 for a coil. Or maybe just a plug.


Well you suck![emoji16]


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

Colt Marlington said:


> Was thinkin about mounting one of my old chainsaws on a bicycle. Then today, I found this for forty bucks.
> View attachment 739164
> 
> No spark. So $8 for a coil. Or maybe just a plug.


Well personally I wouldn't be suspicious of the wiring at all?, you could probably just rewire it and it might run.


----------



## dboyd351

Wire nuts aren't exactly the hot setup in the rain anyway.


----------



## 82F100SWB

$50. The one with the bar was running 4-5 years ago, new fuel lines, carb kit etc. He couldn't get it to idle right. I was thinking seals, but the throttle shaft bore in the carb is worn pretty bad, it does run on a prime though.


----------



## Colt Marlington

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Well personally I wouldn't be suspicious of the wiring at all?, you could probably just rewire it and it might run.


Bad ohm reading on both the magneto and the cdi. About $14 for the whole shebang with plug.
That tiny wire is supposed to be soldered to ground.


----------



## Colt Marlington

dboyd351 said:


> Wire nuts aren't exactly the hot setup in the rain anyway.


Once I get it going I'll get some better connections and some heat shield.
The engine mount is a hack job too. Bottom tube too big.

Probably going to mount it in this,


after converting to single speed. With a banana seat, chrome forks, and tall laid back chrome bmx bars.


And a fat rear tire if it'll fit between the chains.
Then flip the Schwinn to recoup some cost.


----------



## EngineNoO9

It's killing me to look at classifieds and see awesome deals but just too far away to be practical. This is in Frederick, MD. On Facebook see what looks to be a nice size poulan (4900 maybe?) and can't tell the other for $30!

Anyone wanna pick them up for me and we can splitsies??? I've asked if I can get better pictures. Edit: some other lucky bastard sucks and bought it already


----------



## KarlD

Got this today for £5. I told the seller if I can get it running I’ll drop him another £15. He said it just needs the starter cord fixed and that it’s all there. It is all there and the starter cord spring has failed so it might be a simple fix. Anyone run one of these before?


----------



## bowtechmadman

You definitely suck KarlD. Great saw in my opinion...
I would pull the muffler and check out the piston, also probably want to replace crank seals due to the age.


----------



## KarlD

bowtechmadman said:


> You definitely suck KarlD. Great saw in my opinion...
> I would pull the muffler and check out the piston, also probably want to replace crank seals due to the age.


Okee dokee...it’ll have to wait though because I’ve got some work to do on a couple of other saws first when work allows. I might have time to clean it up and get some pictures relatively soon though. Looks like you have one from the saws listed in your signature; I think I used to have a Partner 451? ages ago and that thing just kept going. What ‘modern’ saw do you think I might walk past and use the 100 instead...or is it only really for kudos these days...bear in mind I happily leave the 088 at the yard and instead take out either the 084, 090 or dolmar CT....or all three 
Oh and I’ve got to learn how to do that mechanical stuff you mention, can cope with taking the exhaust off and looking at the piston though


----------



## Big Red Oaks 4 me

It's not a chainsaw, but here is my 50.00 John Deere STX 38 that I got at a yard sale last Friday. Needs carb work, but runs great when adding gas to carb. This is one of the first STX models, as it has the yellow deck instead of the black one. It's only 38" cut, but I hope to get some future use in years out of it.


----------



## madmarksolomon

Got her to day and breaking her in on a new strip tomorrow


----------



## Drptrch

madmarksolomon said:


> Got her to day and breaking her in on a new strip tomorrow View attachment 739927



Modoc ??


Erik


----------



## KennyW in CT

First Stihl saw I ever worked on was an S10 Took forever to convince the dealer parts guy it wasn't 810. They did, however, have the carb kit and other parts I needed to make it a runner!



[/QUOTE]


----------



## KennyW in CT

I still say the STX-38 was one of the best cutting little tractors Deere ever produced. Mine is 20+ years old and still runs and cuts perfect!


----------



## madmarksolomon

Drptrch said:


> Modoc ??
> 
> 
> Erik


Lassen.


----------



## bowtechmadman

KarlD said:


> Okee dokee...it’ll have to wait though because I’ve got some work to do on a couple of other saws first when work allows. I might have time to clean it up and get some pictures relatively soon though. Looks like you have one from the saws listed in your signature; I think I used to have a Partner 451? ages ago and that thing just kept going. What ‘modern’ saw do you think I might walk past and use the 100 instead...or is it only really for kudos these days...bear in mind I happily leave the 088 at the yard and instead take out either the 084, 090 or dolmar CT....or all three
> Oh and I’ve got to learn how to do that mechanical stuff you mention, can cope with taking the exhaust off and looking at the piston though



Much heavier and not the same as my ported 066 (closest I have to compare with). Plenty of torque pulls 36" just fine in oak for me.


----------



## Big Red Oaks 4 me

KennyW in CT said:


> I still say the STX-38 was one of the best cutting little tractors Deere ever produced. Mine is 20+ years old and still runs and cuts perfect!


That's good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Drptrch

madmarksolomon said:


> Lassen.



Nice. I’m costal Sonoma County near Bodega. 


Erik


----------



## Woodslasher

My brother got a runner 08S Stihl, a minty Pioneer, and a bunch of Homelite parts (going up for sale soon) for $270 and I got another 361 from the same person as my other one for $25. I got all the missing parts with the other saw without the knowledge of their being another saw and re-assembled it after I got home from work. It's another X ------------ serial numbered saw as well. I don't think I can bring myself to part with either yet, though I don't really need 2. Both need a carb kit and the newbie needs a new fuel line and a couple bits of hardware before it'll be a runner.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

Woodslasher said:


> My brother got a runner 08S Stihl, a minty Pioneer, and a bunch of Homelite parts (going up for sale soon) for $270 and I got another 361 from the same person as my other one for $25. I got all the missing parts with the other saw without the knowledge of their being another saw and re-assembled it after I got home from work. It's another X ------------ serial numbered saw as well. I don't think I can bring myself to part with either yet, though I don't really need 2. Both need a carb kit and the newbie needs a new fuel line and a couple bits of hardware before it'll be a runner.
> View attachment 740121
> View attachment 740122
> View attachment 740125
> View attachment 740126
> View attachment 740127
> View attachment 740128
> View attachment 740129
> View attachment 740130
> View attachment 740131
> View attachment 740135


Tin ass , you suck.


----------



## 82F100SWB

Todays score. Price? Need to assemble a MS660 kit saw in exchange. Both have decent compression, haven't really dug into them yet.


----------



## rocketnorton

i have nos bar for that farmlite, if youre interested.
black w/yellow "farmlite" logo.


----------



## rocketnorton




----------



## Diesel Freak

Been a while since i posted. Here's my latest. It's only minor suckage though. It's a one home saw. Meaning the guy i bought it from bought it from the guy that he bought his house from. Came with a 20" and 25" bar, 2 sharp chains for each and the case. Was said to have been sitting for 2 years, which is why it took 4 pulls to start. Had to give $225 for it. Fwiw, it's a 10mm wrist pin.


----------



## Drptrch

Diesel Freak said:


> Been a while since i posted. Here's my latest. It's only minor suckage though. It's a one home saw. Meaning the guy i bought it from bought it from the guy that he bought his house from. Came with a 20" and 25" bar, 2 sharp chains for each and the case. Was said to have been sitting for 2 years, which is why it took 4 pulls to start. Had to give $225 for it. Fwiw, it's a 10mm wrist pin.



I’d say DEAL !!


Erik


----------



## madmarksolomon

I say you suck.


----------



## James Miller

Picked this up a few weeks ago. Started with a shot of mix down the carb. Doing carb kit lines and filter and crank seals just to be safe.


----------



## JohnMaddux541

Picked this 371xp up today from a yard sale for $300. Started on first pull and it runs and oils really well. Not as sucky as the 371xp posted here awhile ago for $100 but I don’t think I got hurt


----------



## Jan-Sietze

Picked up today, another 357 XP with 'G', heated handles.
Complete, with 15 inch bar and chain, and it runs great.
Paid € 75 , and that is a steal ...

Of course, this Husqvarna also gets a complete cleaning and makeover


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Jan-Sietze said:


> Picked up today, another 357 XP with 'G', heated handles.
> Complete, with 15 inch bar and chain, and it runs great.
> Paid € 75 , and that is a steal ...
> 
> Of course, this Husqvarna also gets a complete cleaning and makeover
> View attachment 741488


$84.25, yes you suck!


----------



## SeMoTony

Woodslasher said:


> My brother got a runner 08S Stihl, a minty Pioneer, and a bunch of Homelite parts (going up for sale soon) for $270 and I got another 361 from the same person as my other one for $25. I got all the missing parts with the other saw without the knowledge of their being another saw and re-assembled it after I got home from work. It's another X ------------ serial numbered saw as well. I don't think I can bring myself to part with either yet, though I don't really need 2. Both need a carb kit and the newbie needs a new fuel line and a couple bits of hardware before it'll be a runner.
> View attachment 740121
> View attachment 740122
> View attachment 740125
> View attachment 740126
> View attachment 740127
> View attachment 740128
> View attachment 740129
> View attachment 740130
> View attachment 740131
> View attachment 740135


So this may qualfy,,, 2 piece heating kit for 
$25..... why I got to auctions


----------



## Woodslasher

No pics yet but I got a butt-ugly abused 048 for $100. It has a (busted yet fixable) fullwrap, 3 different screws for the recoil, busted recoil screw holes, non-working chain brake sans handle, a piece busted off the case, bad av bushings, and an awful yellow pull handle. But, it was $100, I'll be selling a duplicate ms361 sans b and c for $350, and the profit from 361 will go into Mr. Ugly.


----------



## rocketnorton

not a u suck price but one i wanted last yr.


----------



## BJD85

Oregon speed cut got it off Amazon. Not shure if its a fake or what but the weld came apart after a few days of use... You suck






Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodslasher

Here's some pics of El Junkador, the 048. And somewhere on AS is a pic of the green weenie setup I hope to put on it. The original filter is less effective than a piece of screen door so it's got to go.
edit: Yikes! The crappyness of the saw carries over into pictures of it as well! Or I should have waited till the next morning to take the pics instead of taking them at dusk.... Too late for better ones as it's in a million pieces now.


----------



## rocketnorton

eye'd be interested in that fullwrap n cover if the project doesnt go as planned.
hope it does for ya tho, like mine.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Picked up a 020 av Super at a yard sale yesterday...$5 
Needs some work but piston/cyl are perfect, great compression.

I need to figure out how to disassemble the brake (pictured) to see what parts are needed. There is no explanation in the service manual for this. It looks like I have to grind/drill out one rivet and go from there. Any suggestions?

It has the Aus 2pc muffler 

need one pawl spring
need 3/8" lo-pro bar/chain ...that should be pretty easy.
so far that's all I've found lacking.


----------



## president

singinwoodwackr said:


> Picked up a 020 av Super at a yard sale yesterday...$5
> Needs some work but piston/cyl are perfect, great compression.


I have one and with a slight muffler mod it rips!


----------



## rarefish383

Thought I did OK today. Picked up a complete Skilsaw 1631,69CC, for $15, and a Makita 14 inch circular saw for $45. When I plugged it in and pulled the trigger the torque started winding it up in my hands. The DeWalt is for perspective. The Skilsaw is not little either.


----------



## TheStihlSlinger

Found this at the scrap yard the other day.


----------



## rarefish383

My buddy pulled an 08S out of the dumpster at the landfill for me. Cool little saw.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

TheStihlSlinger said:


> Found this at the scrap yard the other day.


Yes! I love scrap yard rescue .


----------



## rarefish383

A few years back I bought a Pioneer 700 from a little scrap yard, for $12.50. He went out of business. The big yards won't sell any chainsaws. I think they are worried about liability of theft?


----------



## butters_mcfeely

Got this saw with a busted wrap handle and the fuel tank broken right at the handle connection for $60. Had my neighbor weld up the handle and I epoxied the tank with some backer plates. We'll see how long that all holds up but it fired up in 2 pulls tonight!


----------



## MNfarmer

I picked up a Stihl 046 for free that ended up just needing clutch springs and a few screws for the engine shroud. It's not pristine but definitely has life left in it!


----------



## stihldragon

MNfarmer said:


> I picked up a Stihl 046 for free that ended up just needing clutch springs and a few screws for the engine shroud. It's not pristine but definitely has life left in it!


I love it when that happens. I never know who's going to bring me a junk saw next. The name of the game is to fix everything that comes your way but beware because you might be learning how to break it. My first attempts to rebuild saws were very far from successful. Now, I have a whole line up of rebuilt antique chainsaws and I'm producing between 1and 3 chainsaws a week with almost 0 investment

Sent from my Z557BL using Tapatalk


----------



## stihldragon

stihldragon said:


> I love it when that happens. I never know who's going to bring me a junk saw next. The name of the game is to fix everything that comes your way but beware because you might be learning how to break it. My first attempts to rebuild saws were very far from successful. Now, I have a whole line up of rebuilt antique chainsaws and I'm producing between 1and 3 chainsaws a week with almost 0 investment
> 
> Sent from my Z557BL using Tapatalk


Sorry I forgot pics!
















Sent from my Z557BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Karel

stihldragon said:


> Sorry I forgot pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 742865
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z557BL using Tapatalk


That mountain o chains is impressive


----------



## Timberjack zack

Isnt it nice when the pawn shop dosent know what they have





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NCPT

Timberjack zack said:


> Isnt it nice when the pawn shop dosent know what they have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yes it is, but we need to know what you paid to see if it qualifies as a you suck.


----------



## Nathan Graff

Picked up an almost new Stihl MS241C for 400 Kanukistanese Kopeks. Chain was dull as all get out. Like someone had run it through nails or something.



2019-06-25_01-52-25 by wolverine00089, on Flickr



2019-06-25_01-34-24 by wolverine00089, on Flickr


----------



## OC Timber

Hey, new here. Picked this up last weekend for $20. Pioneer p41, 24" bar. Got it running. Runs strong, can't get it to idle yet. Still cleaning it up.


----------



## JW51

NCPT said:


> Yes it is, but we need to know what you paid to see if it qualifies as a you suck.



Need to hear the story on this one, for sure.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

JW51 said:


> Need to hear the story on this one, for sure.


Am starting to think he just posted a random pic and never actually got this


----------



## singinwoodwackr

singinwoodwackr said:


> Picked up a 020 av Super at a yard sale yesterday...$5
> Needs some work but piston/cyl are perfect, great compression.
> 
> I need to figure out how to disassemble the brake (pictured) to see what parts are needed. There is no explanation in the service manual for this. It looks like I have to grind/drill out one rivet and go from there. Any suggestions?
> 
> It has the Aus 2pc muffler
> 
> need one pawl spring
> need 3/8" lo-pro bar/chain ...that should be pretty easy.
> so far that's all I've found lacking.


Got the missing pts...still waiting for pawl springs to arrive... cleaned what seemed like 2# of crud out of the insides, repaired the muffler...none available for replacement... disassembled the chain brake, cleaned and it works perfectly just looks fugly.
Rebuilt the carb...was a mess...replaced fuel lines, nos air filter. P/C are pristine...amazing, so didn't do anything there. Got new 14" bar and chain...was just the powerhead...
Should get it running by end of the week.
$5 plus all the parts so under $100 total


----------



## OC Timber

Got it cleaned up
Running great


----------



## Terrence Jefferson

I got a pioneer like that this spring and man is that a nice saw. Just wish I could find a filter cover and handle bar for mine.


----------



## OC Timber

Terrence Jefferson said:


> I got a pioneer like that this spring and man is that a nice saw. Just wish I could find a filter cover and handle bar for mine.


Got lucky, pretty complete. Just had to replace the fuel filter and clean up a gummed up carb. Just missing the felling "spike " or dog


----------



## OC Timber

OC Timber said:


> Got lucky, pretty complete. Just had to replace the fuel filter and clean up a gummed up carb. Just missing the felling "spike " or dog


----------



## butters_mcfeely

This all is officially my best roadside, free dollar, score. I stopped for the chainsaw (McCulloch Pro Mac 55) and the pellet gun trap and the gentleman asks me if I want a power washer too. While he's retrieving that his lovely wife asks me if I'd like a trailer too! The PM55 appears complete, and has good compression, but needs at least a muffler as it is rusted out, and some work on the recoil. The power washer runs, but doesn't make pressure, so the pump needs to be rebuilt or replaced presumably. The trailer had a busted sheet of safety glass I needed to clean out, but it otherwise perfectly serviceable. What a score!


----------



## butters_mcfeely

Oh, and to top it all off, the next day I was at the transfer station. I threw an old wheel in the metal pile and gave everything a quick looking over for any goodies. I saw a few interesting items, but nothing I was willing to get yelled at for taking (by the dump folks, nor my wife). LOL. I got in my truck and then took one last look at the pile in my mirror and I noticed the color orange peeking out from under an old grill. I jump out and saved this beauty from a sad end. It has compression, but that's as far as I've gotten in the diagnostics, so we'll see. This is my first top-handle saw.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

butters_mcfeely said:


> This all is officially my best roadside, free dollar, score. I stopped for the chainsaw (McCulloch Pro Mac 55) and the pellet gun trap and the gentleman asks me if I want a power washer too. While he's retrieving that his lovely wife asks me if I'd like a trailer too! The PM55 appears complete, and has good compression, but needs at least a muffler as it is rusted out, and some work on the recoil. The power washer runs, but doesn't make pressure, so the pump needs to be rebuilt or replaced presumably. The trailer had a busted sheet of safety glass I needed to clean out, but it otherwise perfectly serviceable. What a score!
> 
> View attachment 743667


Haha you suck!


----------



## Svartstreck

064AV found locally on Facebook $200
Original owner, operators manual included, as well as 5 ripping chains.
Has been run with somekind of shitty bar oil, so the oiler had siezed - destroying the worm gear.
Got the oil pump and lines freed up, and a worm gear ($10) on order.
Ordered some other stuff as; bucking spikes, elastostart handle, clutch springs and a 25" b/c.


----------



## Terrence Jefferson

You definitely suck. Not many good scores like that in my neck of the woods


----------



## JW51

How do you all find stuff like this? Amazing.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

1$ scrap yard , knowing that before I paid 68$ for a fleabay one...67$


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

Met an older guy at a yard sale , he told me he had a McCulloch at his house turned out he didnt but sold me this for 94$ the 012avp,435husky,homelite weed wacker mac blower,runs with tinkering.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

singinwoodwackr said:


> Got the missing pts...still waiting for pawl springs to arrive... cleaned what seemed like 2# of crud out of the insides, repaired the muffler...none available for replacement... disassembled the chain brake, cleaned and it works perfectly just looks fugly.
> Rebuilt the carb...was a mess...replaced fuel lines, nos air filter. P/C are pristine...amazing, so didn't do anything there. Got new 14" bar and chain...was just the powerhead...
> Should get it running by end of the week.
> $5 plus all the parts so under $100 total


It lives!!
Took a little coaxing to get going but idles great, runs smooth at wot. With the MM it is a tad loud

Compression at 180 so I think the rings are ok


----------



## butters_mcfeely

JW51 said:


> How do you all find stuff like this? Amazing.


I've been saying this for years! And then lately things having been panning out for me. I guess it's just persistence.... Oh, and pounding FB marketplace and CraigsList... a lot.


----------



## Doctorcc

bang said:


> View attachment 699872
> I located these about 2 weeks ago but wasn't excited because they were about 35 miles away. I happened to be going close by Friday and the guy met me and I got both of them for $50. I know they're clamshells and I bought without much inspection but they were covered in grit like they'vebeen sitting in a shop for awhile. The 039 has a nice bar and like new Stihl chain but the filter cover was off and the filter missing. I dumped the gas and added new gas and to my surprise it started right up but didnt run well. I adjusted the carb to factory settings and it screams. I have a filter ordered and I'll try it in wood when it arrives.
> The 180 didn't have gas so I put new gas and it fired but wouldn't accelerate properly so I cleaned the carb and installed a kit and it runs good. I sharpened the chain and I'm going to try it out later today.
> I'm hoping for an easy flip or trade bait.


Both for $50? You can keep that dreaded 180c but the o39? They go for hundreds here as long as they work. I just serviced one & gave her a tune so it revs nice %& strong but yeah, the Clamshell plastic sectioning is a joke as I prefer to remove pull start cover & clean out when servicing but, not doing that with these. The infamous nylon oiler worms & hassle with dismantling handle to get to anything on these really sux. Not much better working on the Jonny 2036/40 series with their ridiculous carb/throttle set up that makes replacing carbs a small nightmare.... Sorry for long winded response


----------



## Doctorcc

Picked this ol' beauty up a few months back for $140 with near new Bar & Chain. Owned by an older guy who had it sitting idle for few months with stale fuel (not too bad though) in. Bit of history behind her: was used as a spare saw for Forestry Dept long ago & was retired in good nic to this guy who used it now & then. I broke the pull start cord on initial test & Muffler was dented but got a NOS part for cheap enough. Revs up & cuts well with just a good service & flush. Dying to really test it out though. Shame it only has the smaller 17" bar. Would've liked the 21"...







Worked on this recently & managed to get it revving ok without carb tear down. Poor thing had almost succumbed to old stale fuel syndrome. Had a 26" Bar on...




Scored this in Dec odd of 2018. Don't have a price as it was purchased along with the Stihl as a package sale with much equipment from an ex-mechanic. $15-$20 ea? Starts & runs but dies (I think lol, been a while since) & I need to have a proper look @ it but comp seems ok...




A little Gem I picked up Dec? 2018. Just needing a clutch cover. Runs & revs really well & have a bar & chain off an 011 when I find a cover


----------



## president

singinwoodwackr said:


> It lives!!
> Took a little coaxing to get going but idles great, runs smooth at wot. With the MM it is a tad loud
> 
> Compression at 180 so I think the rings are ok


thats an 020 super!U suck


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

Doctorcc said:


> Picked this ol' beauty up a few months back. Owned by an older guy who had it sitting idle for few months with stale fuel (not too bad though) in. Bit of history behind her: was used as a spare saw for Forestry Dept long ago & was retired in good nic to this guy who used it now & then. I broke the pull start cord on initial test & Muffler was dented but got a NOS part for cheap enough. Revs up & cuts well with just a good service & flush. Dying to really test it out though. Shame it only has the smaller 17" bar. Would've liked the 21"...
> 
> View attachment 743884
> 
> 
> View attachment 743885
> 
> 
> Worked on this recently & managed to get it revving ok without carb tear down. Poor thing had almost succumbed to old stale fuel syndrome. Had a 26" Bar on...
> 
> View attachment 743887
> 
> 
> Scored this in Dec odd of 2018. It starts & runs but dies (I think lol, been a while since) & I need to have a proper look @ it but comp seems ok...
> 
> View attachment 743899
> 
> 
> A little Gem I picked up Dec? 2018. Just needing a clutch cover. Runs & revs really well & have a bar & chain off an 011 when I find a cover
> 
> View attachment 743913


Ah prices?


----------



## Doctorcc

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Ah prices?


Opps, my bad.
The 08s I picked up for $140 with near new bar & chain.
The Dolmar 116 & Stihl 020 I picked up for nics as one of a dozen or so of saws in various condition from a few bundle buy outs (Mechanic retiring sold all his gear to me along with mowers/Trimmers etc) so, don't have solid pricing. Probably amounted to $15-$20 each for those 2? I'll edit original post cheers...


----------



## Adam Kinequon

They said I wouldn't find one. But lo and behold. Got me a complete running Jred 111S with a wrap handle. Just arrived in the mail today. $300+shipping. I couldn't be happier. Clean it up and it will fit nicely into my collection.


----------



## president

have you gave her a welcome home gurgle of
fuel and tug on the rope Adam?I knew you,d
like her .Went to a good home!


----------



## Adam Kinequon

Not yet. Got tangled up rebuilding my mower deck on the John Deere. Hopefully I can spend some time in the shop tmo with her. Have a bar that will fit and a good size chunk of maple to rip through


----------



## fsglover

Picked it up today. Put fresh gas in and cranked a little. Runs like new. $20 with four extra chains.


----------



## chipper1

Adam Kinequon said:


> They said I wouldn't find one.


That's when I say shut up and watch!
They all told me I wouldn't get one of these and if one came up for sale I needed to get to the back of the line , well...


----------



## JW51

fsglover said:


> Picked it up today. Put fresh gas in and cranked a little. Runs like new. $20 with four extra chains.


 
You suck.


----------



## NCPT

Got this for $50, sold as a non-running parts saw. I think it had flooded or clogged air filter, I cleaned the filter and fresh cause and it fired right up. It was way more dirty than in the pic too lol.


----------



## PA Dan

NCPT said:


> Got this for $50, sold as a non-running parts saw. I think it had flooded or clogged air filter, I cleaned the filter and fresh cause and it fired right up. It was way more dirty than in the pic too lol.
> View attachment 745013


Damn you really suck!


----------



## madmarksolomon

chipper1 said:


> That's when I say shut up and watch!
> They all told me I wouldn't get one of these and if one came up for sale I needed to get to the back of the line , well...



Suckith


----------



## chipper1

NCPT said:


> Got this for $50, sold as a non-running parts saw. I think it had flooded or clogged air filter, I cleaned the filter and fresh cause and it fired right up. It was way more dirty than in the pic too lol.
> View attachment 745013


You should probably retire that junk saw under the pretty table .


----------



## PA Dan

chipper1 said:


> You should probably retire that junk saw under the pretty table .


I didnt even see the table! Wow that's nice!


----------



## chipper1

madmarksolomon said:


> Suckith


Thanks.
Lots of risk as it was a long way from here, also staying tentative to ads on the forums, and being very quick to act!


----------



## chipper1

PA Dan said:


> I didnt even see the table! Wow that's nice!


Yeah and you know I need another 346 .


----------



## PA Dan

chipper1 said:


> Yeah and you know I need another 346 [emoji23].


Not a chance brother...[emoji16]


----------



## Yoopermike

Not a smoking deal but.. I picked up this Dolmar 5105 for a sound $150. Guy was asking $250, I shot him an offer of 150 and he took it no questions, Has a fairly new chain on it as well.


----------



## chipper1

PA Dan said:


> Not a chance brother...[emoji16]


I was talking about the one under his bench, but I'll take "your daughters saw" .


----------



## chipper1

Yoopermike said:


> Not a smoking deal but.. I picked up this Dolmar 5105 for a sound $150. Guy was asking $250, I shot him an offer of 150 and he took it no questions, Has a fairly new chain on it as well.
> View attachment 745044


I think that's a great deal Mike.


----------



## PA Dan

chipper1 said:


> I was talking about the one under his bench, but I'll take "your daughters saw" .


Lol!


----------



## madmarksolomon

chipper1 said:


> Thanks.
> Lots of risk as it was a long way from here, also staying tentative to ads on the forums, and being very quick to act!


I’m not hating just super jealous I sold mine twenty years ago to a falling partner of mine figured if I need one again I’d buy one. Insert sand face here, “____”.


----------



## chipper1

madmarksolomon said:


> I’m not hating just super jealous I sold mine twenty years ago to a falling partner of mine figured if I need one again I’d buy one. Insert sand face here, “____”.


Hope you find another one.
Even if you were, I'm used to it. Everyone wants in on the deal until they figure out the real cost of a deal, no-one wants to invest in the two saws I never got two yrs ago, 1100 gone to the wind. They also don't want to scour the internet for possible deals and then jump up in the middle of a storm to run and get one when something pops up, all in hope that it works and the pictures accurately describe what you're chasing down.
Ran out a while back in the middle of a storm to get a saw, it was a good deal, not a you suck deal, when I talked to him he said he had a 200 rear handle, I said please keep me in mind if you decided to sell it. Well because I ran out in that storm and invested in the first deal I was able to make a connection.
This one was a you suck deal if you know how hard they are to come by. I traded off the last super clean one I had, I was thinking I'd probably never get another one that was nice, this one isnt quite as nice as the one I let go, but I'm happy because now I have a decent rear handle and a decent top handle .
Sorry its a little dirty lol.


----------



## madmarksolomon

Yup it’s funny how life goes, one minute your getting out of Logging and sell a bunch of your gear and 20 years later there aren’t many fallers left in your area that want side work, and next thing you know your replacing all the old stuff you sold off cause the new crap is not as good. I must say there is light at the end of the tunnel though, 20 years ago I would have never bought a 395xp and now that I have one I realized I missed out on one hell of a saw when I was younger.


----------



## NCPT

chipper1 said:


> You should probably retire that junk saw under the pretty table .


Eh...its just plywood and 1x4's. 
This 251 will be perfect as a loaner....my 346 is definitely not a loaner lol. Had some buddies over the other evening and one of them called it little, it sits beside my ms440 and 288xp.


----------



## chipper1

NCPT said:


> Eh...its just plywood and 1x4's.
> This 251 will be perfect as a loaner....my 346 is definitely not a loaner lol. Had some buddies over the other evening and one of them called it little, it sits beside my ms440 and 288xp.
> View attachment 745129


Heck yeah, little beast of a saw for sure, especially when they have a sticker on them . 
Ive got two ported ones, moded one, and a stocker, I like them.


----------



## chipper1

madmarksolomon said:


> Yup it’s funny how life goes, one minute your getting out of Logging and sell a bunch of your gear and 20 years later there aren’t many fallers left in your area that want side work, and next thing you know your replacing all the old stuff you sold off cause the new crap is not as good. I must say there is light at the end of the tunnel though, 20 years ago I would have never bought a 395xp and now that I have one I realized I missed out on one hell of a saw when I was younger.


I'm not logging or milling, so no need for a 395 here, if the ported 70cc saws wont do it I have friends I can call .


----------



## Nathan Graff

Got a MS250 with a small problem for 210 kanukistanese kopeks. Chain is abused a bit. Compression is good at 135 psi. Piston is not scored. All machining marks from the factory are still on it. 

Saw is spewing gas out the muffler and doesn't want to run on low idle. High idle is very smokey. Figuring it requires a new carb.


----------



## Doctorcc

Picking this up later today. Good runner that has been stored for 14 years then, fuel & off it went


----------



## pioneer saws

Got these this week for $250aud
090av, 045av ,08, 08s, 011 x 3, 015 and super 2


----------



## Nathan Graff

2019-07-08_07-09-39 by wolverine00089, on Flickr

Pic of the MS250.

Got another one today. A MS201TC with an oil leak from the seam of the tank. Guy I bought it from told me he'd buy it back at market price if I could fix it. Seems to have trouble getting pulled over as well. Going to have to investigate further. Paid 200 kanukistanese kopeks.



2019-07-08_07-09-21 by wolverine00089, on Flickr


----------



## rarefish383

Bought this JD X540 a couple months ago from a friend. He retired and moved to Myrtle Beach. He put his house in M.D. on the market Wed afternoon and drove down to SC. Thursday morning his house sold for full asking price and he bought his new house the same day. I was helping him take trailer loads of stuff to a local auction. I asked what he was going to do with the tractor? He said leave it with the house. I told him it was a low ball offer, but all I had, I'd give him $2500. He said he would rather I got it than a stranger, so OK. It came with a 4' snow blower and a Cyclone leaf vac. The leaf vac has an extra 25'hose so you can walk through the flower beds. He gave me a file with the maintenance records. They had it serviced by JD every spring and fall. He had the receipts from when he bought it. The tractor was $7500, the snow blower was $1900, and the vac was $1600. He also gave me an Echo 750 that looks new with a bad ignition module, a running Echo 500, and two running Echo climbing saws, a 3 up pressure washer. He was one of my cousins top climbers for almost 40 years. He did all of my side job climbing for at least 15 years. I gave him $500-$750 a day pending on how much I had on the job. I'll try to get pics of all the rest of the stuff he sold/gave me.


----------



## rarefish383

The X540 has a 26 hp, liquid cooled Kawasaki twin V, rear axle lock. It’s like a Rolls compared with my old JD 265.


----------



## Doctorcc

rarefish383 said:


> The X540 has a 26 hp, liquid cooled Kawasaki twin V, rear axle lock. It’s like a Rolls compared with my old JD 265.


I work on many JD's & Husky Ride-Ons (I'm in Aussieland lol) That's a hell of a motor on this one


----------



## rarefish383

My 52' Snapper Pro walk behind only has a Kawasaki 20 hp twin V, air cooled. It was in a you suck thread a couple years ago. I got it for $900, 2 years old, with 400 hours. They sold new for $6500. I've got to quit buying lawn equipment, once I buy it, I have to find WORK to justify buying it.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

rarefish383 said:


> Bought this JD X540 a couple months ago from a friend. He retired and moved to Myrtle Beach. He put his house in M.D. on the market Wed afternoon and drove down to SC. Thursday morning his house sold for full asking price and he bought his new house the same day. I was helping him take trailer loads of stuff to a local auction. I asked what he was going to do with the tractor? He said leave it with the house. I told him it was a low ball offer, but all I had, I'd give him $2500. He said he would rather I got it than a stranger, so OK. It came with a 4' snow blower and a Cyclone leaf vac. The leaf vac has an extra 25'hose so you can walk through the flower beds. He gave me a file with the maintenance records. They had it serviced by JD every spring and fall. He had the receipts from when he bought it. The tractor was $7500, the snow blower was $1900, and the vac was $1600. He also gave me an Echo 750 that looks new with a bad ignition module, a running Echo 500, and two running Echo climbing saws, a 3 up pressure washer. He was one of my cousins top climbers for almost 40 years. He did all of my side job climbing for at least 15 years. I gave him $500-$750 a day pending on how much I had on the job. I'll try to get pics of all the rest of the stuff he sold/gave me.View attachment 746062


Im not sure you got a great deal? After all you got great equipment that was well maintained and cared for and our buddy moved to a place where he can forget what a snow shovel looks like .


----------



## rarefish383

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Im not sure you got a great deal? After all you got great equipment that was well maintained and cared for and our buddy moved to a place where he can forget what a snow shovel looks like .


I figured now that I have a 4’ snow blower, with no carb to go bad, it will never snow again.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

rarefish383 said:


> I figured now that I have a 4’ snow blower, with no carb to go bad, it will never snow again.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## John Lyngdal

Picked up this MS361 today for $250. Needs cleaning and a carb adjustment, but the compression is 160 psi, the skirts are clean, and no indication of leaking seals.


----------



## Mad Professor

Pending. A logger friend stopped using stihls when they dropped the 044. He said there were 3-4 038M and 044 in his shed I can have. Won't get to pick them up until next week


----------



## 95custmz

Scored a running Homelite brush cutter for $75.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctorcc

Mad Professor said:


> Pending. A logger friend stopped using stihls when they dropped the 044. He said there were 3-4 038M and 044 in his shed I can have. Won't get to pick them up until next week


Oh you definitely suck! Grrrr


----------



## Adam Kinequon

chipper1 said:


> That's when I say shut up and watch!
> They all told me I wouldn't get one of these and if one came up for sale I needed to get to the back of the line , well...



That is slick. Great find


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

Doctorcc said:


> Picking this up later today. Good runner that has been stored for 14 years then, fuel & off it went View attachment 745613
> View attachment 745614


Sugar Creek makes a nice decal set for that saw.


----------



## chipper1

Adam Kinequon said:


> That is slick. Great find


Thanks Adam.


----------



## EJay

Not the greatest ever, but saw an ad for this for free and picked it up. Cool little saw and I just ran a couple tanks through it. Homelite super 2.


----------



## Terrence Jefferson

Picked these up today at my uncle's. They were buried in a corner of the saw mill. And the price was free they both need a good cleaning and some small parts.


----------



## Mad Professor

95custmz said:


> Score a running Homelite brush cutter for $75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That must be something on brush! 60cc and parts galore from XL saws.

Let us know how it cuts.


----------



## rarefish383

Ok, no pics yet. This may turn into one of the most suckful finds ever. The story is a little long, but worth telling. We have 6-7 guys that meet for lunch at a local brewery every other Sunday. Two of the guys have their pilots license, and took their wives to Tangier Island in the Chesapeake Bay for the week end. One of the guys lives in Annapolis, about 60 miles away. He said since two guys weren't going to make it, he was going to stay home and chill for the weekend, unless some of us wanted to come down and see what Annapolis had to offer. So, 3 of us rode down to check out what was going on. We went to a pub called Hero's, their theme is police and firefighters. We have a few beers and lunch and take my buddy home. We've been shooting buddy's for 10 years. He's 65 and single and rents an apartment from a guy that is 89 and single. He has several big Ash trees that are dead and hanging over the house. He asked if I could help take them down. I said sure, lets go get a closer look. As we are looking at the trees I see this big yellow thing completely cover in vines, it's an International 4 cylinder gas tractor with front end loader and 3 point hitch. I head over to look at it and I see two big Cherry logs. My friend asked me if I could mill them up a couple years ago and I said sure, but we never followed up. I go over to look at the cherry logs and see 3 big Cedar logs. I said I'd like to mill them too. I'm walking over to look at the Cedar logs and trip on something. I pull the vines away and see two angle iron tracks and ask what are they. He says I don't know they've been here a long time. I follow them over a few feet and there is an angle iron tower maybe shoulder high with a plastic wheel barrow bucket in the middle. I move the bucket and it's a band saw mill. I'm starting to trip out, and every one thinks I'm nuts. I ask if we can go look in the 30'X60' garage. It's full of zero turns, small tractors and all kind of stuff. I asked if there were any chainsaws in there, and he said yes, but we better not go digging without the land lords permission. We start heading back to the house and he points to a pile of vines and says, can you see what's in there? No? It's a model A chassis. I have a Model T engine I always wanted to build a 40's hot rod out of. Crap, I'm starting to go nuts with sensory overload. We get back to the tractor and he says, did you see the car behind the tractor? NO? I look and have never seen anything like it. I ask what is it? An Iso Rivolta IR300. A WHAT? It's an Italian sports car from the 60's with a Corvette 327 or 427 in it. I'm almost catatonic. My friend took us in to meet his land lord, and told him I was interested in the old tractor. He said he called a guy to come get it for the scrap metal, but scrap was so low he never came. I think I'm gonna get the tractor for a hundred bucks or so, gonna make an offer on the mill. I did a quick search of the Iso and found them in good shape for $80,000 up to restored for $300,000. It's in very poor shape. Doors rusted half way up, fenders and quarters not much better. But, the complete drive train, glass, and chrome are there. It might be of value to some one. I'm still giddy.


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> Ok, no pics yet. This may turn into one of the most suckful finds ever. The story is a little long, but worth telling. We have 6-7 guys that meet for lunch at a local brewery every other Sunday. Two of the guys have their pilots license, and took their wives to Tangier Island in the Chesapeake Bay for the week end. One of the guys lives in Annapolis, about 60 miles away. He said since two guys weren't going to make it, he was going to stay home and chill for the weekend, unless some of us wanted to come down and see what Annapolis had to offer. So, 3 of us rode down to check out what was going on. We went to a pub called Hero's, their theme is police and firefighters. We have a few beers and lunch and take my buddy home. We've been shooting buddy's for 10 years. He's 65 and single and rents an apartment from a guy that is 89 and single. He has several big Ash trees that are dead and hanging over the house. He asked if I could help take them down. I said sure, lets go get a closer look. As we are looking at the trees I see this big yellow thing completely cover in vines, it's an International 4 cylinder gas tractor with front end loader and 3 point hitch. I head over to look at it and I see two big Cherry logs. My friend asked me if I could mill them up a couple years ago and I said sure, but we never followed up. I go over to look at the cherry logs and see 3 big Cedar logs. I said I'd like to mill them too. I'm walking over to look at the Cedar logs and trip on something. I pull the vines away and see two angle iron tracks and ask what are they. He says I don't know they've been here a long time. I follow them over a few feet and there is an angle iron tower maybe shoulder high with a plastic wheel barrow bucket in the middle. I move the bucket and it's a band saw mill. I'm starting to trip out, and every one thinks I'm nuts. I ask if we can go look in the 30'X60' garage. It's full of zero turns, small tractors and all kind of stuff. I asked if there were any chainsaws in there, and he said yes, but we better not go digging without the land lords permission. We start heading back to the house and he points to a pile of vines and says, can you see what's in there? No? It's a model A chassis. I have a Model T engine I always wanted to build a 40's hot rod out of. Crap, I'm starting to go nuts with sensory overload. We get back to the tractor and he says, did you see the car behind the tractor? NO? I look and have never seen anything like it. I ask what is it? An Iso Rivolta IR300. A WHAT? It's an Italian sports car from the 60's with a Corvette 327 or 427 in it. I'm almost catatonic. My friend took us in to meet his land lord, and told him I was interested in the old tractor. He said he called a guy to come get it for the scrap metal, but scrap was so low he never came. I think I'm gonna get the tractor for a hundred bucks or so, gonna make an offer on the mill. I did a quick search of the Iso and found them in good shape for $80,000 up to restored for $300,000. It's in very poor shape. Doors rusted half way up, fenders and quarters not much better. But, the complete drive train, glass, and chrome are there. It might be of value to some one. I'm still giddy.


Wow, thats pretty cool .


----------



## chipper1

Terrence Jefferson said:


> Picked these up today at my uncle's. They were buried in a corner of the saw mill. And the price was free they both need a good cleaning and some small parts.


Nice score.
If you need anything for them let me know, I'm pretty sure I have at least a couple here, no idea whats wrong with them.


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Terrence Jefferson said:


> Picked these up today at my uncle's. They were buried in a corner of the saw mill. And the price was free they both need a good cleaning and some small parts.


You should have waited for the 50% off sale


----------



## Terrence Jefferson

Yukon Stihl said:


> You should have waited for the 50% off sale




I thought about it but I will go back for the buy one get one free sale when I have more time to dig out the corner in the mill.


----------



## OC Timber

051, 36" bar...not sure what it needs yet. Big storm here last night. Helped a buddy clean up his place, lots of trees blown down, sent me home with this.


----------



## BJD85

Please help is is it a fake?


----------



## cuinrearview

BJD85 said:


> Please help is is it a fake?


Even if it's not that's a crappy deal


----------



## singinwoodwackr

BJD85 said:


> Please help is is it a fake?


Offer $50


----------



## rarefish383

Went to Tuesday auction, got this little XL for $12.50, and nine pretty collectable bottles with pictures of tropical birds on them, for $75.


----------



## SeMoTony

rarefish383 said:


> Went to Tuesday auction, got this little XL for $12.50, and nine pretty collectable bottles with pictures of tropical birds on them, for $75.View attachment 747635


Joe you must be living just right for a period o time. The 1st tale of stumble into is super sucky enough for the whole year & then off to auction for more.
Thought I'd done well with a couple new 80 spoke H-D wheels for about a third of retail, but that ain't nothing compared with the work you have ahead of you just moving the found treasures


----------



## rarefish383

SeMoTony said:


> Joe you must be living just right for a period o time. The 1st tale of stumble into is super sucky enough for the whole year & then off to auction for more.
> Thought I'd done well with a couple new 80 spoke H-D wheels for about a third of retail, but that ain't nothing compared with the work you have ahead of you just moving the found treasures


It might take a long time with my friends stuff hidden under the vines. His land lord is 89 and in no hurry.


----------



## barie

Found this saw today while staying my holiday in France, Nice

This is a 70cc Nauder chainsaw, a variant of the Italian Oleo Mac, dated 1985, watch the inner clutch! Came with a 50 cm bar

Hard to find model, this saw will end up in the collection!


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

barie said:


> Found this saw today while staying my holiday in France, Nice
> 
> This is a 70cc Nauder chainsaw, a variant of the Italian Oleo Mac, dated 1985, watch the inner clutch! Came with a 50 cm bar
> 
> Hard to find model, this saw will end up in the collection!
> 
> View attachment 747770
> 
> 
> View attachment 747773
> View attachment 747775



Thats pretty cool, definitely do a video of it running!


----------



## md1486

Probably not a you suck but just got a promac 10-10 and a mac-140 with the case for 60$ cad.
Dont know if they are runners but compression looks good on both


----------



## Kenneth.

I visited my father during 4th of july and he decided to hand me down his pride and joy!
It starts up and wont idle properly, I drained the old gas and started looking up info on this saw. 
I believe it just needs a thorough carb cleaning. 
I joined this board to learn about these older models and get this old saw screaming again.


----------



## PA Dan

Kenneth. said:


> I visited my father during 4th of july and he decided to hand me down his pride and joy!
> It starts up and wont idle properly, I drained the old gas and started looking up info on this saw.
> I believe it just needs a thorough carb cleaning.
> I joined this board to learn about these older models and get this old saw screaming again.
> View attachment 748027


Wow nice looking saw! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

Time for the "HOMIES" I got this runner for 100$ today.


----------



## chipper1

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Time for the "HOMIES" I got this runner for 100$ today.View attachment 748037


I'm sitting at homie, does that count lol.


----------



## chipper1

Kenneth. said:


> I visited my father during 4th of july and he decided to hand me down his pride and joy!
> It starts up and wont idle properly, I drained the old gas and started looking up info on this saw.
> I believe it just needs a thorough carb cleaning.
> I joined this board to learn about these older models and get this old saw screaming again.
> View attachment 748027


Good evening Kenneth from Georgia and welcome to AS.
You should be able to find out anything you need to know here, theres a lifetime supply of info here.
Brett


----------



## AGoodSteward

I think hthis qualifies for a "You Suck!"
$1100 was run one time until the chain got dull, then to me. 48" Bar


----------



## rarefish383

Kenneth. said:


> I visited my father during 4th of july and he decided to hand me down his pride and joy!
> It starts up and wont idle properly, I drained the old gas and started looking up info on this saw.
> I believe it just needs a thorough carb cleaning.
> I joined this board to learn about these older models and get this old saw screaming again.
> View attachment 748027


Welcome to the site. That's a pretty one. I have an XL924 with a 30" bar. It has leaking seals so needs to go on the work bench. It pulled the 30 with no problem.


----------



## BJD85

That's a perdy saw!


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

It got a little more "Homey" in the woodshed today when I got these 2 for 48$.


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Kenneth. said:


> I visited my father during 4th of july and he decided to hand me down his pride and joy!
> It starts up and wont idle properly, I drained the old gas and started looking up info on this saw.
> I believe it just needs a thorough carb cleaning.
> I joined this board to learn about these older models and get this old saw screaming again.
> View attachment 748027


I would almost leave that one as a shelf queen. I have rougher ones that need minor work if you want one to use.


----------



## Terrence Jefferson

This isn't a chainsaw but I got this at the dump today. It was tight and wouldn't pull over by the pull rope . Got it home and spun the flywheel with a socket oil andchanged the put a tank on it. Three pulls and it fired up. I love the town dump for these things.


----------



## Tinman204

Scored 8 stihl ms200ts and a 201c today. 










Most need a carb kit and rubber bits. Only 1 is blown up..

Be hard to top this score for me!!


----------



## Ronnie Fensick

262xp saved from the dumpster when customer didn't want it fixed. Piston and cylinder lightly scored, almost mint appearance.


----------



## PA Dan

Ronnie Fensick said:


> 262xp saved from the dumpster when customer didn't want it fixed. Piston and cylinder lightly scored, almost mint appearance.


You suck! Nice grab! What year, cylinder and carb?


----------



## Ronnie Fensick

PA Dan said:


> You suck! Nice grab! What year, cylinder and carb?


91 i think? Mahle cylinder hda 144 carb


----------



## Marine-piper

My you suck contribution is these 3 saws;
770-D, 20 MCS and a Zip. All 3 run on prime so my only concern is a carb kit for the 20 MCS. I have a bar for the 770-D but not the 20, might clean it up and sell it.
Will take better pictures when I get them home.





Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

Marine-piper said:


> My you suck contribution is these 3 saws;
> 770-D, 20 MCS and a Zip. All 3 run on prime so my only concern is a carb kit for the 20 MCS. I have a bar for the 770-D but not the 20, might clean it up and sell it.
> Will take better pictures when I get them home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


From another Homelite guy, I'd say that's a Super Suck!


----------



## Marine-piper

[emoji22]....[emoji1787]

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan A

Ronnie Fensick said:


> 262xp saved from the dumpster when customer didn't want it fixed. Piston and cylinder lightly scored, almost mint appearance.



No compartment on the handle and a mahle decomp with the later HDA 144 would be a late year saw. Still good regardless!!!!!


----------



## Marine-piper

Hey Terrence looks like we shop at the same dump!
Mucked up carb and cracked fuel lines, $10 later and she's a runner





Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## John Lyngdal

Scored a nice MS461 today for $300.
All original, spare Max Flow filter & cover, clean piston skirts, 155psi, West Coast dawgs and cover, and 32" bar. 
Sometimes these finds just happen, even when you're really not looking for another saw.


----------



## PA Dan

John Lyngdal said:


> Scored a nice MS461 today for $300.
> All original, spare Max Flow filter & cover, clean piston skirts, 155psi, West Coast dawgs and cover, and 32" bar.
> Sometimes these finds just happen, even when you're really not looking for another saw.
> View attachment 749667
> View attachment 749668


Damn that beats my 461 you suck deal! You really suck!


----------



## John Lyngdal

PA Dan said:


> Damn that beats my 461 you suck deal! You really suck!


Your 461 looks to be a shelf queen, mine is only a princess that still had to go into the forest and cut wood


----------



## PA Dan

John Lyngdal said:


> Your 461 looks to be a shelf queen, mine is only a princess that still had to go into the forest and cut wood


Mine has less than a tank through it that's why! It will get a workout this week! Helping out a buddy that got a bunch of logs dropped from a tree service. Some really big oak rounds with a lot of crotches. He asked what the heck do I do with this i dont have a log splitter? I said no worries i have a saw that needs broken in I'll be over!


----------



## pioneer saws

Kenneth. said:


> I visited my father during 4th of july and he decided to hand me down his pride and joy!
> It starts up and wont idle properly, I drained the old gas and started looking up info on this saw.
> I believe it just needs a thorough carb cleaning.
> I joined this board to learn about these older models and get this old saw screaming again.
> View attachment 748027


Wow, very nice


----------



## Doctorcc

Just scored these 2 golden oldies off EGay. Will land here @ home early next week. The Jonsered XD. Complete unit. Was $200AUS in running cond, good compression. Just needs flooding issue sorted. The Solo Rex bad boy is a runner with good comp & has custom de-comp valve fitted. It was $150AUS


----------



## j-jock

I just scored a Mac 10-10, a 250, and a Jonsereds 52E. The cord was frayed on the 10-10, and the Jonsereds has no spark, but I am very happy with my acquisitions.
Bob


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

j-jock said:


> I just scored a Mac 10-10, a 250, and a Jonsereds 52E. The cord was frayed on the 10-10, and the Jonsereds has no spark, but I am very happy with my acquisitions.
> BobView attachment 750624
> View attachment 750625
> View attachment 750626



That's one of the cleanest looking 10-10s I've seen bought on hear , nice job .
Is thr hamdle homemade?


----------



## j-jock

Maintenance supervisor said:


> That's one of the cleanest looking 10-10s I've seen bought on hear , nice job .
> Is thr hamdle homemade?


Yes, it is, but it is unique enough that I am not going to replace it. 
Bob


----------



## Daniel W

$25 for a running 012AV


----------



## j-jock

Another running saw followed me home today, a Skilsaw 1629 Type 3, made by PM in Vancouver, BC,. My understanding, is that it is the PM 340 with the Skilsaw logo. I threw a slug of gas into the carb, and it fired immediately. 
Tomorrow, I have a line on one of the last production models of the Husky 2100 XP. I promised myself that I wasn't going to buy any more 2100s, but this one is too nice.
Bob


----------



## rocketnorton

1629 is pm 330.
340 lil bigger. looks same tho.


----------



## j-jock

I was just quoting what some other poster stated in an old post on this site. I did not know enough about the saw to know that the information was incorrect.
My other saw in this family, has the brand name of Skilshop. Do you know why the difference in the names? It was also made by PM, and is a solid yellow colour. I noticed that on both saws, that the reason for the lack of paint is not wear, but because the paint did not adhere well to the body. I am guessing a lack of proper preparation, or just the wrong type of paint.
I also have a PM 380, and it shares the same cream colour, which is also pealing.
Did you restore your saw?

Here is the message I quoted from. No names, no pack drill.
Bob

*"pm 340*
...been lurking for a couple of days, your saw is how I knew the 1629 was basically a PM 340. Nice job on the resto, btw. I'm amazed you did that with rattle-cans.
And thanks for the tip on ebay, I just grabbed it. I think the reason it broke is that there is no gasket between the port and the muffler."


----------



## Doctorcc

rocketnorton said:


> 1629 is pm 330.
> 340 lil bigger. looks same tho.
> 
> View attachment 751041


What a sleek, sexy saw


----------



## j-jock

My other Skil saw is a Skilshop 1716. Do you have any idea which PM saw this equates to?
Bob


----------



## rarefish383

I picked up a SkilSaw 1631 not too long ago and it's a good runner too. At a glance it looks like yours. I think the 1631 is the same as the PM 340. I think I paid 15 bucks for it. Figured it was a good deal for a 69CC saw. The guys say they are kind of slow cutting for a 69 CC saw. Maybe I'll touch up the chain today and see how it cuts?


----------



## rarefish383

It cracks me up that they sold the same saw with a different model number, less bar. The same saw with no bar was the 1630.


----------



## PA Dan

Went to a local neighborhood yard sale today. Standing in a driveway and hear someone ask hey you selling your chainsaw...[emoji848]! Guy says ya i boughtanother one. I go take a look and see an orange case! I ask what model is it so he opens it up and i see a very clean 028av. He tells his buddy he had it at this dealer and paid $150 then to this dealer and paid another $100. Guy asks how much tou want for it? Guy said i want $50! The buddy walks away and i said ill take it. I pay him and he pulls a drawer open on a tool box and pulls out a new 16" Stihl bar and says here take this too! It fired up on the 5th pull and oils well!


----------



## cuinrearview

PA Dan said:


> Went to a local neighborhood yard sale today. Standing in a driveway and hear someone ask hey you selling your chainsaw...[emoji848]! Guy says ya i boughtanother one. I go take a look and see an orange case! I ask what model is it so he opens it up and i see a very clean 028av. He tells his buddy he had it at this dealer and paid $150 then to this dealer and paid another $100. Guy asks how much tou want for it? Guy said i want $50! The buddy walks away and i said ill take it. I pay him and he pulls a drawer open on a tool box and pulls out a new 16" Stihl bar and says here take this too! It fired up on the 5th pull and oils well!


That's a looker


----------



## PA Dan

cuinrearview said:


> That's a looker


Thats what i said Tim! Damn is it clean! Guy bought it new he said! Definitely stays nice when kept in the case!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

PA Dan said:


> Went to a local neighborhood yard sale today. Standing in a driveway and hear someone ask hey you selling your chainsaw...[emoji848]! Guy says ya i boughtanother one. I go take a look and see an orange case! I ask what model is it so he opens it up and i see a very clean 028av. He tells his buddy he had it at this dealer and paid $150 then to this dealer and paid another $100. Guy asks how much tou want for it? Guy said i want $50! The buddy walks away and i said ill take it. I pay him and he pulls a drawer open on a tool box and pulls out a new 16" Stihl bar and says here take this too! It fired up on the 5th pull and oils well!


Dayam! You win major suckage for the week.


----------



## rocketnorton

j-jock said:


> I was just quoting what some other poster stated in an old post on this site. I did not know enough about the saw to know that the information was incorrect.
> My other saw in this family, has the brand name of Skilshop. Do you know why the difference in the names? It was also made by PM, and is a solid yellow colour. I noticed that on both saws, that the reason for the lack of paint is not wear, but because the paint did not adhere well to the body. I am guessing a lack of proper preparation, or just the wrong type of paint.
> I also have a PM 380, and it shares the same cream colour, which is also pealing.
> Did you restore your saw?
> 
> Here is the message I quoted from. No names, no pack drill.
> Bob
> 
> *"pm 340*
> ...been lurking for a couple of days, your saw is how I knew the 1629 was basically a PM 340. Nice job on the resto, btw. I'm amazed you did that with rattle-cans.
> And thanks for the tip on ebay, I just grabbed it. I think the reason it broke is that there is no gasket between the port and the muffler."



my 340 is not restored.
your skilshop looks like either. i have a hard time tellin the 1629 from 1631 w/o seein top.
pic of 380?
i got 2 others - 270 & 360, both 95cc, both repaints, as they were wrong colors when i got em.





paid $50. ea. but they both got some time in em.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

Saw a CL ad for a 10-10 and called the man to look at it , list for 100$ he told me he had a pro mac 55 in non running condition but that doesn't stop me .
Bothe saws have great compression and the 55 pops off with prime ( its had a ham fisted life though.) The 10-10 just runs but needs tuned . After talking to the guy at his house for awhile he asked what I'd give for the both of them and I offered 80.00 ? Done deal!
Being that I felt like I got a good deal I asked him if I find some saw stash some time if he was interested in a brand ? I off handily said old poulans? He said "no" and made me take a 3400 antivbe for asking!


----------



## rarefish383

rocketnorton said:


> my 340 is not restored.
> your skilshop looks like either. i have a hard time tellin the 1629 from 1631 w/o seein top.
> pic of 380?
> i got 2 others - 270 & 360, both 95cc, both repaints, as they were wrong colors when i got em.
> 
> View attachment 751100
> View attachment 751101
> 
> 
> paid $50. ea. but they both got some time in em.


might be repaints, but they are lookers!


----------



## j-jock

rocketnorton said:


> my 340 is not restored.
> your skilshop looks like either. i have a hard time tellin the 1629 from 1631 w/o seein top.
> pic of 380?
> i got 2 others - 270 & 360, both 95cc, both repaints, as they were wrong colors when i got em.
> 
> View attachment 751100
> View attachment 751101
> 
> 
> paid $50. ea. but they both got some time in em.


Those are beautiful looking saws. 
I am not really concerned about the size of my saws, but wanted to know what it compared to in the event I did have to work on it or find parts. I am almost certain that my saws have the factory paint job, and from my experience of owning one PM branded saw and the Skil branded saws, is that the manufacturer wasn't great at making paint stick.
I paid $30 for the 1629.
Bob


----------



## j-jock

What a fantastic find! I am envious.
Bob


----------



## j-jock

I just came home with a Husky 2100 CD. I was told it was an XP, but who cares. It has been rebuilt, and has seen virtually no use since the rebuild. It has a full wrap handle, and even a compression relief. I'm stoked
Picture to follow.
Bob


----------



## farmer steve

PA Dan said:


> Went to a local neighborhood yard sale today. Standing in a driveway and hear someone ask hey you selling your chainsaw...[emoji848]! Guy says ya i boughtanother one. I go take a look and see an orange case! I ask what model is it so he opens it up and i see a very clean 028av. He tells his buddy he had it at this dealer and paid $150 then to this dealer and paid another $100. Guy asks how much tou want for it? Guy said i want $50! The buddy walks away and i said ill take it. I pay him and he pulls a drawer open on a tool box and pulls out a new 16" Stihl bar and says here take this too! It fired up on the 5th pull and oils well!


DAN!!! I can smell the sh!t the whole way over here in York county .


----------



## Doctorcc

PA Dan said:


> Went to a local neighborhood yard sale today. Standing in a driveway and hear someone ask hey you selling your chainsaw...[emoji848]! Guy says ya i boughtanother one. I go take a look and see an orange case! I ask what model is it so he opens it up and i see a very clean 028av. He tells his buddy he had it at this dealer and paid $150 then to this dealer and paid another $100. Guy asks how much tou want for it? Guy said i want $50! The buddy walks away and i said ill take it. I pay him and he pulls a drawer open on a tool box and pulls out a new 16" Stihl bar and says here take this too! It fired up on the 5th pull and oils well!


You've got to be kidding  $50 &, a new bar? The other guy walked away? Haven't you guyz got Ebay or FB my god! I couldn't get a Bunnings (Walmart for you guyz) Chinese 30cc crapper for $100! I would make $100's on that today! Only in the US..... YOU SUCK!


----------



## PA Dan

Doctorcc said:


> You've got to be kidding  $50 &, a new bar? The other guy walked away? Haven't you guyz got Ebay or FB my god! I couldn't get a Bunnings (Walmart for you guyz) Chinese 30cc crapper for $100! I would make $100's on that today! Only in the US..... YOU SUCK!


Just tore it down a little to clean it and there's nothing to clean!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

PA Dan said:


> Just tore it down a little to clean it and there's nothing to clean!


Run the serial #... probably stolen


----------



## PA Dan

singinwoodwackr said:


> Run the serial #... probably stolen


Lol! Sure was at 9am this morning![emoji16]


----------



## singinwoodwackr

PA Dan said:


> Lol! Sure was at 9am this morning![emoji16]


Fer sure


----------



## cuinrearview

singinwoodwackr said:


> Run the serial #... probably stolen


+1


----------



## jneuf

Picked this guy up tonight. Been looking for an 036 for awhile...

One owner. Very clean saw, starts and runs like a champ. Came with tool kit, original manual, 4 brand new chains, a bunch of files, etc. etc...

Paid the equivalent of $190 usd. 

Super excited to cut with this one.


----------



## PA Dan

jneuf said:


> Picked this guy up tonight. Been looking for an 036 for awhile...
> 
> One owner. Very clean saw, starts and runs like a champ. Came with tool kit, original manual, 4 brand new chains, a bunch of files, etc. etc...
> 
> Paid the equivalent of $190 usd.
> 
> Super excited to cut with this one.


Thats awesome! You definitely suck! I love the 036!


----------



## cuinrearview

jneuf said:


> Picked this guy up tonight. Been looking for an 036 for awhile...
> 
> One owner. Very clean saw, starts and runs like a champ. Came with tool kit, original manual, 4 brand new chains, a bunch of files, etc. etc...
> 
> Paid the equivalent of $190 usd.
> 
> Super excited to cut with this one.


Suckage. I'm a little ghey for 1125s


----------



## jneuf

Haven’t had a “you suck” purchase for awhile. But, like I said, I’ve been keeping N eye out for an 036 for a few years, was lucky to see this one pop up! 

Might need to dump a couple 044’s to make some room, ha!


----------



## PA Dan

jneuf said:


> Haven’t had a “you suck” purchase for awhile. But, like I said, I’ve been keeping N eye out for an 036 for a few years, was lucky to see this one pop up!
> 
> Might need to dump a couple 044’s to make some room, ha!


Never!


----------



## pioneer saws

Todays find, well it found me, $100 aud, im happy.


----------



## BJD85

My first garage sale pick up hope I didnt do too bad. Paid 40$ and it came with 3 new walbro carbs he had and a brand new oregon chain. Original owner and starts on about 5-10 pulls. Cuts well but smokes a bit so I'll need to look into that but overall it seems to be a perfect fit for my project. Good little brush slasher!


----------



## Doctorcc

BJD85 said:


> My first garage sale pick up hope I didnt do too bad. Paid 40$ and it came with 3 new walbro carbs he had and a brand new oregon chain. Original owner and starts on about 5-10 pulls. Cuts well but smokes a bit so I'll need to look into that but overall it seems to be a perfect fit for my project. Good little brush slasher!


Well you well & truly Suck!


----------



## j-jock

Yep I agree with the statement above. Nice looking saw at a stihl of a price.
Bob


----------



## PA Dan

BJD85 said:


> My first garage sale pick up hope I didnt do too bad. Paid 40$ and it came with 3 new walbro carbs he had and a brand new oregon chain. Original owner and starts on about 5-10 pulls. Cuts well but smokes a bit so I'll need to look into that but overall it seems to be a perfect fit for my project. Good little brush slasher!


How could you go wrong for $40? Great grab and you suck!


----------



## BJD85

This little saw is alot of fun. A bit of exaust smoke in full throttle but ive yet to clean the filter and twerk the carb. Im hoping a little leaner should clean it up.


----------



## rocketnorton

had one that leaked between tanks.


----------



## 82F100SWB

Picked up these two on Saturday, gave 100 for the pair. The near one with the SE recoil is probably going to need a piston at the least, but it is a later fine thread crank saw. The far one needed gas to run and an oil cap. Going to need a carb kit and a sprocket rim, but otherwise a solid running saw.
It cleaned up pretty nice.


----------



## PA Dan

PA Dan said:


> Just tore it down a little to clean it and there's nothing to clean!




Rebuilt the carb last night and today she sings!


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

Passed a scrap yard about a month ago and was meaning to stop but worky work work.
Today I stopped on my way to a job to drop a HUGE white pine that someone planted directly on top of a cinder block septic tank. I asked the fellow working at the yard if he had any old saws? 
10$ latter haha lol it pops off and runs on prime!


----------



## 95custmz

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Passed a scrap yard about a month ago and was meaning to stop but worky work work.
> Today I stopped on my way to a job to drop a HUGE white pine that someone planted directly on top of a cinder block septic tank. I asked the fellow working at the yard if he had any old saws?
> 10$ latter haha lol it pops off and runs on prime!View attachment 751703
> View attachment 751704


That is definitely a "you suck". And a bow saw, at that!


----------



## blk05crew

Last 3 weeks found a Poulan 4200 I bought from the original owner and a super nice Pro Mac 800. Both run great and paid $150 for the Poulan, $175 for the Mac.


----------



## j-jock

Very pretty saws,
Bob


----------



## EngineNoO9

blk05crew said:


> Last 3 weeks found a Poulan 4200 I bought from the original owner and a super nice Pro Mac 800. Both run great and paid $150 for the Poulan, $175 for the Mac.
> 
> 
> View attachment 752071
> View attachment 752073



You suck


----------



## PA Dan

Ummm.....


----------



## 95custmz

Found this Poulan Pro 330 in running condition on CL for $50.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctorcc

Y


95custmz said:


> Found this Poulan Pro 330 in running condition on CL for $50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You suck!


----------



## JW51

I hate all of you.


----------



## Doctorcc

JW51 said:


> I hate all of you.


Tell me about it! You pay through the teeth down under for any 2nd hand thing unless you fluke someone ignorant of what they have.... Stuff found in the US is like another world for me lol. Other than a bulk lot I paid for months ago & had a running 020avp amongst it that just needed bar & chain which I had from two other 011/012?'s, the 2 old 1958/60 saws I scored recently were flukes


----------



## Marine-piper

My You Suck contribution is a very nice and complete Homelite Zip B. 
I know it's not a Stihl or Husqvarna but this is a very nice saw.
As you can see it has all its original complete decals, chrome plugs for the carb adjustment hole and forward hole on the carb shield. 
Has the original 17" bar too. I actually love getting saws that have the old shop decal from where it was purchased, Torrington Ct at the tractor and equipment dealer. 
Back story is the the older guy I got it from it was his fathers who brought it new in the early 60's and hardly ever used it and it shows. I'm going to use Dawn dish soap so I can wash it down of all the age grime and use a clearcoat to preserve the decals. 

P.S. it still has the cylinder/spark shield and spark arrestor and deflector. 
Al D.








Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## Doctorcc

Marine-piper said:


> My You Suck contribution is a very nice and complete Homelite Zip B.
> I know it's not a Stihl or Husqvarna but this is a very nice saw.
> As you can see it has all its original complete decals, chrome plugs for the carb adjustment hole and forward hole on the carb shield.
> Has the original 17" bar too. I actually love getting saws that have the old shop decal from where it was purchased, Torrington Ct at the tractor and equipment dealer.
> Back story is the the older guy I got it from it was his fathers who brought it new in the early 60's and hardly ever used it and it shows. I'm going to use Dawn dish soap so I can wash it down of all the age grime and use a clearcoat to preserve the decals.
> 
> P.S. it still has the cylinder/spark shield and spark arrestor and deflector.
> Al D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


Don't see that needing much cleaning. The condition I receive saws in to service/repair is repulsive! Can take me 30 mins with Turps or petrol just to clean inside pullstart/clutch brake assemblies/covers before I even start servicing  This is Pristine imho! If there was a better word to use than suck, that's what I'd use so, you absolutely suck!!!!! Marvelous looking machine & in a cond' I'll probably never to see here grrrr lol.


----------



## Marine-piper

Thanks! This is my 4th Zip with 3 being in great shape and 1...not so much but still a runner. I was quite surprised to hear that several people passed it up for $45[emoji33][emoji2962]

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## rocketnorton

i wouldnt clearcoat it.
those decals made it this far...


----------



## tonil76

Don't know if this qualifies for suckage but bought this 252RX clearing saw for 200€









Came with original and most likely first saw blade and harness. Very low hour machine I think. Only fuel line has been replaced wiht ugly oregon line. 

I added trimmer head and new Balance XT harness later.


----------



## BJD85

602 VL ECHO what would y'all pay? Runs good. I'll need to ship it home I'm on vacation and found it in my feed.


----------



## BJD85

BJD85 said:


> 602 VL ECHO what would y'all pay? Runs good. I'll need to ship it home I'm on vacation and found it in my feed.


It looms clean


----------



## BJD85

BJD85 said:


> It looks clean


----------



## BJD85

ECHO 602 VL. runs good what would y'all pay?


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

tonil76 said:


> Don't know if this qualifies for suckage but bought this 252RX clearing saw for 200€
> 
> View attachment 752499
> 
> 
> View attachment 752500
> View attachment 752501
> View attachment 752502
> 
> 
> Came with original and most likely first saw blade and harness. Very low hour machine I think. Only fuel line has been replaced wiht ugly oregon line.
> 
> I added trimmer head and new Balance XT harness later.


That thing looks awsome! Nice grab.


----------



## John Lyngdal

Here's the 562XP I picked up locally for $250






Runs like a champ, clean skirts, and compression is about 160 psi.
The bottom corner of the muffler was cracked and it was run with only one muffler bolt into the cylinder that trashed the heat shield and gasket.
Opted to purchase a used muffler to replace the damaged one, with repair and modification in the future for the one that came with the saw.
While most of my saws are Stihls, I have to say the Husky 562 is a sweet unit.


----------



## pioneer saws

Attended a local swap meet today, scored this Echo, a McCulloch drill and some Stihl owners manuals for $80aud. 
The saw also ran after 6 pulls.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

It was Smokey the Bear's birthday this week! Happy birthday to you! 

Sunday Suckage!


----------



## PA Dan

Maintenance supervisor said:


> It was Smokey the Bear's birthday this week! Happy birthday to you! View attachment 752665
> View attachment 752667
> Sunday Suckage!


Awesome...and you suck!


----------



## Boomer 87

Found a echo 610evl twin cylinder
" evil twin" for 85 bucks


----------



## PA Dan

Boomer 87 said:


> Found a echo 610evl twin cylinder
> " evil twin" for 85 bucksView attachment 752725


That is so far off the suckage meter it's not even funny! Great score buddy!


----------



## Boomer 87

PA Dan said:


> That is so far off the suckage meter it's not even funny! Great score buddy!



Yeah i couldnt believe it.... super cool engineering going on inside that one


----------



## rarefish383

BJD85 said:


> 602 VL ECHO what would y'all pay? Runs good. I'll need to ship it home I'm on vacation and found it in my feed.


I really like the bigger old Echo's, I have a 600, 650EVL and a 750EVL. I think the 602 is still points so you can work on them. Those first electronic ignition saws were know to have E-problems, and if the module goes out you pretty much have a shelf queen. Just me, but I don't pay over 25-30 bucks for a saw in that size range. I go to a lot of auctions and see lots of them, and I have over 40 saws. If you are just starting to mess with saws or collect them, and you like it, you may go a bit higher. I just looked again and you said it is running, maybe a little more. It's about the same size as a Stihl MS290. I've bought a lot of 70-100CC saws for under $50. If you are going to have to pay to ship it home, that's putting it in the pass category for me. But, others might yell at you for passing on it?


----------



## rarefish383

I didn't see the pic till after I replied, it does look very nice.


----------



## rarefish383

Marine-piper said:


> My You Suck contribution is a very nice and complete Homelite Zip B.
> I know it's not a Stihl or Husqvarna but this is a very nice saw.
> As you can see it has all its original complete decals, chrome plugs for the carb adjustment hole and forward hole on the carb shield.
> Has the original 17" bar too. I actually love getting saws that have the old shop decal from where it was purchased, Torrington Ct at the tractor and equipment dealer.
> Back story is the the older guy I got it from it was his fathers who brought it new in the early 60's and hardly ever used it and it shows. I'm going to use Dawn dish soap so I can wash it down of all the age grime and use a clearcoat to preserve the decals.
> 
> P.S. it still has the cylinder/spark shield and spark arrestor and deflector.
> Al D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


Homelites are my passion, and I like the dealer sticker too. I would not clear coat it either. I figure if you do run it, it will be under controlled conditions, and you won't be tossing it around like I do with my working Stihl saws. My Homelites get babied.


----------



## rarefish383

Maintenance supervisor said:


> It was Smokey the Bear's birthday this week! Happy birthday to you! View attachment 752665
> View attachment 752667
> Sunday Suckage!


What's the red one?


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

rarefish383 said:


> What's the red one?


Remington super 754


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

rarefish383 said:


> What's the red one?


Alittle back story, these saws were one owner saws and honestly I was only interested in the Remington, but when I saw the condition of the other I was sold.
The poulan was his dad's go to he said.they all run .


----------



## John Lyngdal

This is such an epic suck, I think we need a new sticky just for situations like this.
12 or more likes qualifies the deal as epic and gets moved to the new sticky.
Can we make this happen?



Boomer 87 said:


> Found a echo 610evl twin cylinder
> " evil twin" for 85 bucksView attachment 752725


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

John Lyngdal said:


> This is such an epic suck, I think we need a new sticky just for situations like this.
> 12 or more likes qualifies the deal as epic and gets moved to the new sticky.
> Can we make this happen?


Suckage is a matter of opinion, I saw the j.d. version of that saw at a flea market 2 weeks ago and passed it up, I personally like the muscle saws. Any saw under 100$ is good though.


----------



## rarefish383

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Suckage is a matter of opinion, I saw the j.d. version of that saw at a flea market 2 weeks ago and passed it up, I personally like the muscle saws. Any saw under 100$ is good though.


I’m inclined to agree. I see guys buy a very used/abused saw for several hundred bucks, and they are extatic over it. I think that twin Echo is super cool and would jump on it. Some guys have posted a brand new saw on end of year clearance, I don’t see that as a “you Suck” deal, but they do. It is very subjective. My criteria for my collection is 70CC’s or bigger, and 24” bar and bigger. So I’m biased that way. I’m going to an auction in a couple weeks for an old white Poulan with a 48” bar. If I get it, it will be at a “YS” price, or I’ll pass. I just found a saw that is too small to meet my own criteria, but, if I get it, it will be one of the Crown Jewels of my collection, and it’s not a Homelite. It’s a very well made German saw, only 58CC’s, made one year. I think I have a good chance of getting it, we will see. I would expect a “YS” for it.


----------



## JW51

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Suckage is a matter of opinion, I saw the j.d. version of that saw at a flea market 2 weeks ago and passed it up, I personally like the muscle saws. Any saw under 100$ is good though.



Is that Remington 754 a desirable saw? One been for sale nearby for a long while and I never really gave it a second thought until now. Looks cool, for sure.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

JW51 said:


> Is that Remington 754 a desirable saw? One been for sale nearby for a long while and I never really gave it a second thought until now. Looks cool, for sure.


Apparently they are not but who cares! ,its huge , loud and looks awsome!
Alot of people reported have had tuning issue with them but I always take into account people's laziness and ignorance which is usually how we end up with cool old saws that don't run.
If your collecting old saws to make money this old saw is a bad investment.


----------



## rarefish383

It meets my criteria, it's 88CC's. If it pulls over with good felt compression I'd go 35-40 bucks on it. Most of my saws I find in farmers barns so they seldom have fresh fuel in them. Some times fresh fuel and they do fire up. There are two reasons I collect saws. One, I'm a forth generation Arborist and I'm trying to find all of the saws I remember as a kid. Two, in my searches I find lots of them cheap. I told my UPS buddy to keep an eye out for me, and in two weeks he gave me an XL 924 and an XL12, free. The local Ag Center was getting ready to through them away. The 924 was a runner. Another friend gave me her uncles XL12, and another small Homelite. The little one was a runner and I gave it to a friend. The only people that want old saws are us. The big Poulan with the 48" bar I mentioned above, I normally would go about $50 on it. But, since it has the 48" bar on it, I might go $100. Big bars are harder to find than big saws.


----------



## rarefish383

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Apparently they are not but who cares! ,its huge , loud and looks awsome!
> Alot of people reported have had tuning issue with them but I always take into account people's laziness and ignorance which is usually how we end up with cool old saws that don't run.
> If your collecting old saws to make money this old saw is a bad investment.


If you are doing it to make money, a real job works better. I've found a few saws that were easy money, but they were very rare, and I got very lucky. I got a Homelite 7-29 at a farm auction for $60, and a member here offered me $800. It lives with him. Any old Mac or Homelite in the 100CC range will have good value, if you can get it cheap. I stopped in a Stihl dealer last year and asked if he had any old Homelites, he sold me a 450, an XL925, and a Super EZ for $10 apiece, and a Super 1050 for $40. The 1050 had a full wrap handle bar. That might be worth $100, but I won't part it out. Pay attention and learn the rare saws. That Echo mentioned above is a rare saw, and if you could pic it up cheap, you could make money on it. If you go looking for a specific saw, it will be expensive. If you just pay attention, they will all be cheap.


----------



## rarefish383

MS, even though I quoted you, my reply was to JW51.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

rarefish383 said:


> It meets my criteria, it's 88CC's. If it pulls over with good felt compression I'd go 35-40 bucks on it. Most of my saws I find in farmers barns so they seldom have fresh fuel in them. Some times fresh fuel and they do fire up. There are two reasons I collect saws. One, I'm a forth generation Arborist and I'm trying to find all of the saws I remember as a kid. Two, in my searches I find lots of them cheap. I told my UPS buddy to keep an eye out for me, and in two weeks he gave me an XL 924 and an XL12, free. The local Ag Center was getting ready to through them away. The 924 was a runner. Another friend gave me her uncles XL12, and another small Homelite. The little one was a runner and I gave it to a friend. The only people that want old saws are us. The big Poulan with the 48" bar I mentioned above, I normally would go about $50 on it. But, since it has the 48" bar on it, I might go $100. Big bars are harder to find than big saws.


4 saws 25$ a piece, definitely meets yours and my criteria.


----------



## JW51

rarefish383 said:


> MS, even though I quoted you, my reply was to JW51.



I’d have to buy it “right” but you all have my wheels turning. A big old saw that takes a special wrench to change the plug and sketchy parts availability? Sounds like my kind of rabbit hole.


----------



## rarefish383

Yep, that one got a like. If not I gotta go back and like it!


----------



## rarefish383

JW51 said:


> I’d have to buy it “right” but you all have my wheels turning. A big old saw that takes a special wrench to change the plug and sketchy parts availability? Sounds like my kind of rabbit hole.


Parts for most of the Homelites and Macs are pretty available. The big plugs are just 13/16 like old car plugs. See, it gets easier and easier.


----------



## Boomer 87

Would it change anything if i said i got a cs3900 and a homelite DM50 multi purpose saw included with the echo twin as well lol.


----------



## PA Dan

Boomer 87 said:


> Would it change anything if i said i got a cs3900 and a homelite DM50 multi purpose saw included with the echo twin as well lol.


You would still suck just much worse! Or would that be better...?


----------



## SeMoTony

Too much travel time and money to be an entry


over 420 miles round trip and $550 to make sure I have a base to build a stroker in￼ Bridgeport work to place a Ms-660 crankshaft in there. A man on another station built one and we've communicated about minimum costs for parts, pieces & bits. Sposed to be 18 months of use bringing em down and cutting lengths, rings look to need replaced piston is alright from a look into exhaust. Prolly be in better shape if he'd done this to exhaust port
that 5/8" stock hole was left alone. Doesn't run near as well as the ported 661 that ^^is attached to


----------



## Woodslasher

I got this weeks ago but haven't posted it until now. On they way back from SoCal I picked up this 041AVE for $40 as it "doesn't run". Upon disassembling the carb, standard practice for new to me saws, I found the sawdust plug over the fuel filter. I suspect that is the cause of the saw's not running, but until the carb kit comes in I won't know for sure. It needs a muffler, as it is almost more weld than it is muffler and bashed in under the plate, a clutch cover, AV bushings, and dogs. However, it will have to wait till the 048 is done and I'm well on my way with my Ford Highboy project.


----------



## Woodslasher

Almost forgot, the clutch cover on it is the wraparound type, but it has the hole for the screw-on muffler cover. Is the hole standard and made to be covered up, or is the cover the wrong one?


----------



## hedgeslammer

I bought this nice one owner Stihl 026 this week from a lady I did some pruning for. Her husband had passed away recently, and she was gearing up for a big tag sale. There was a really nice 440 Magnum also, and I was ready to offer a good price for the pair. She wasn't interested in selling the 440, but said 40 bucks for the 026. I told her that was too low and she said, "How about 50?". It was apparent she didn't care about the cash, so I shook her hand and got a "you suck" deal on it.


----------



## Nathan Graff

Was out delivering some stuff this week about 2.5 hours from home, and while I was waiting, I surfed Kijiji and found a Stihl MS362C for sale. Guy said the saw had about 5 hours on it. I'd believe that as I asked him if he had cleaned the saw at all, and he said nope. The rest of his tools were pretty grimy, so, I do believe he was telling the truth. Said he had bought it for one job, and it had sat for a while, and his wife was after him to make space. Paid 450 Kanukistanese Kopecs. I think that that's a little suckage.

The saw had not been cleaned before these pics. Only problem I can find with this saw is the oiler leaks between the case and the cover.



2019-08-17_02-42-45 by wolverine00089, on Flickr



2019-08-17_02-43-01 by wolverine00089, on Flickr



2019-08-17_02-43-17 by wolverine00089, on Flickr



2019-08-17_02-43-34 by wolverine00089, on Flickr

chain was badly abused, or it had had one of those silly end of the bar sharpening things on it. Had to sharpen over half the chain away to clean it up.



2019-08-17_02-53-59 by wolverine00089, on Flickr


----------



## j-jock

What a fantastic find! You suck!
Bob


----------



## Bub

Picked this up at the local flea market this morning.Guy said it took a spill off a truck and busted the chain brake.He swore its the original bar and second chain.It runs and cuts really good,needs a good sharpening and a major cleaning.Talked him down from $200 to $175 .Never thought Id say this,but hope I suck lol.


----------



## PA Dan

Bub said:


> Picked this up at the local flea market this morning.Guy said it took a spill off a truck and busted the chain brake.He swore its the original bar and second chain.It runs and cuts really good,needs a good sharpening and a major cleaning.Talked him down from $200 to $175 .Never thought Id say this,but hope I suck lol.View attachment 754066
> View attachment 754067


You are correct...you suck! I picked up a Home Depot 6421 and love it! Waiting on a 7910 cylinder to return home and make me love it even more!


----------



## Bub

PA Dan said:


> You are correct...you suck! I picked up a Home Depot 6421 and love it! Waiting on a 7910 cylinder to return home and make me love it even more!


I really know nothing about modifying saws.A 7910 cylinder bolts right up to this saw?Sorry for a dumb question,but the carburetor has to be changed too I assume?I will probably just clean it up and use it as is,but thanks for that info Pa Dan.


----------



## PA Dan

The Dolmar/Makitas are not my specialty but here's what I know. The stock carb will work along with the 7910 piston and cylinder. You can also modify it for more fuel. There is another carb that can be swapped in and I believe it's the Walbro Rwj-4. The 6421 is a really smooth and strong feeling saw. You should be happy with it as is! If you ever feel a need for a 80cc saw you can upgrade it and have a beast! Do a search for lithe upgrade as there are a lot of those going on right now!

Dan


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

Bub said:


> Picked this up at the local flea market this morning.Guy said it took a spill off a truck and busted the chain brake.He swore its the original bar and second chain.It runs and cuts really good,needs a good sharpening and a major cleaning.Talked him down from $200 to $175 .Never thought Id say this,but hope I suck lol.View attachment 754066
> View attachment 754067


My Dad was an Irish teenager in New Jersey, alot of things got sold that "fell off the back of a truck?" Haha


----------



## BJD85

Bub said:


> Picked this up at the local flea market this morning.Guy said it took a spill off a truck and busted the chain brake.He swore its the original bar and second chain.It runs and cuts really good,needs a good sharpening and a major cleaning.Talked him down from $200 to $175 .Never thought Id say this,but hope I suck lol.View attachment 754066
> View attachment 754067


I really doubt thats the original bar that came with that saw. Unless he took it off. Beat the hell out of the powerhead and put the bar back on. But anyway that dosent matter at all. I own one and its a VERY nice saw. Extremely smooth running and powerful. Easy to work on and alot of fun. You should be able to,clean that saw up real pretty like too. Its a shame to see such abuse to a dolkita. And yes that saw is compatiable with a 79cc upgraid. You can also install a upgraided filter kit thats available. With the filter you have on it now I would check for dust getting in. They typically let a little in with that design. Just put a little grease lithium based grease around the filter where it seals by the intake and your good. It will seal real nice then with the grease to fill in the cracks. Other than that the saw is pretty flawless. Your going to love it.heres a pic of my 7900 at work


----------



## BJD85

BJD85 said:


> I really doubt thats the original bar that came with that saw. Unless he took it off. Beat the hell out of the powerhead and put the bar back on. But anyway that dosent matter at all. I had one and its a VERY nice saw. Extremely smooth running and powerful. Easy to work on and alot of fun. You should be able to,clean that saw up real pretty like too. Its a shame to see such abuse to a dolkita. And yes that saw is compatiable with a 79cc upgraid. You can also install a upgraided filter kit thats available. With the filter you have on it now I would check for dust getting in. They typically let a little in with that design. Just put a little grease lithium based grease around the filter where it seals by the intake and your good. It will seal real nice then with the grease to fill in the cracks. Other than that the saw is pretty flawless. Your going to love it.heres a pic of my 7900 at work


----------



## livemusic

hedgeslammer said:


> I bought this nice one owner Stihl 026 this week from a lady I did some pruning for. Her husband had passed away recently, and she was gearing up for a big tag sale. There was a really nice 440 Magnum also, and I was ready to offer a good price for the pair. She wasn't interested in selling the 440, but said 40 bucks for the 026. I told her that was too low and she said, "How about 50?". It was apparent she didn't care about the cash, so I shook her hand and got a "you suck" deal on it.
> View attachment 753839
> View attachment 753840
> View attachment 753841



DANG, you DO suck. The case costs that much! And the 026 looks to be in great condition! It's weird she (maybe) knew enough to want to keep the 440 Magnum. Wonder why. It's not likely SHE will be using it.

What is a big tag sale?


----------



## hedgeslammer

livemusic said:


> DANG, you DO suck. The case costs that much! And the 026 looks to be in great condition! It's weird she (maybe) knew enough to want to keep the 440 Magnum. Wonder why. It's not likely SHE will be using it.
> 
> What is a big tag sale?



Oh yeah, she wanted to keep the 440 because it’s newer to have a chainsaw on her property in case the lawn guy should need to use it. She will certainly NOT be using it!

And a tag sale is a garage sale, a yard sale. Not like she was selling a big tag. I suppose this one could be an estate sale, being her deceased husbands stuff mostly.


----------



## livemusic

I bought a boatload of stuff at a huge estate sale that a widow held on her deceased husband's stuff. It was unreal. The guy was a hoarder. Unbelievable amount of tools and survival stuff. I ended up with a couple truckloads of stuff, lol. Tools, shelves, it was a huge sale. Took 3 days.


----------



## Busmech

livemusic said:


> I bought a boatload of stuff at a huge estate sale that a widow held on her deceased husband's stuff. It was unreal. The guy was a hoarder. Unbelievable amount of tools and survival stuff. I ended up with a couple truckloads of stuff, lol. Tools, shelves, it was a huge sale. Took 3 days.



Gotta have pics


----------



## Marine-piper

Well this is for the Homelite guys!
I went to pickup 2 McCulloch chainsaws from a guy, Super 44A and a 10-10 automatic but when I arrived all he had was the Super, the kids said not to sell grandpa's saw. 
He felt bad so he threw in these 2 saws for free! Other than the clutch cover missing on one saw the appear complete.
1) McCulloch Super 44A
2) Homelite 330's 
Grand total = $50











Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## j-jock

Very nice! You suck.
Bob


----------



## rarefish383

Marine-piper said:


> Well this is for the Homelite guys!
> I went to pickup 2 McCulloch chainsaws from a guy, Super 44A and a 10-10 automatic but when I arrived all he had was the Super, the kids said not to sell grandpa's saw.
> He felt bad so he threw in these 2 saws for free! Other than the clutch cover missing on one saw the appear complete.
> 1) McCulloch Super 44A
> 2) Homelite 330's
> Grand total = $50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


That sure is a pretty Super EZ bringing up the rear. I might have something of interest to trade for it, maybe a couple somethings?


----------



## Marine-piper

I have several of those pretty super ez's[emoji6]

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## rarefish383

Marine-piper said:


> I have several of those pretty super ez's[emoji6]
> 
> Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


I stopped in an old Stihl dealer last year and asked if he had any old Homelites. He had a wall full of them, all for $10 each. I got a Blue EZ, a 450, and an XL925. Then he dug up a Super 1050 with a full wrap handle bar, for $40. I need to stop in and get a few more the next time I'm in WV. Unfortunately, after my Dad passed away, my mom called and said she was having a yard sale and selling all of Dad's yard equipment and old tools, with one days notice, the day I was going on vacation. I got all of his big saws and told her to just sell the rest. We used Super EZ's for our climbing saws and had a pile of them. A couple years ago I had a purge and got down to 12 saws, I'm over 40 again. Going to an auction Thursday to try for an old White Poulan with a 48" bar.


----------



## Yukon Stihl

livemusic said:


> I bought a boatload of stuff at a huge estate sale that a widow held on her deceased husband's stuff. It was unreal. The guy was a hoarder. Unbelievable amount of tools and survival stuff. I ended up with a couple truckloads of stuff, lol. Tools, shelves, it was a huge sale. Took 3 days.


You bought a couple of truckloads of stuff...
Hoarder...


----------



## rarefish383

Spent $77 exactly yesterday. Only posting pics of Poulan Super 68, running, 2 old axes. A Plumb double and a Pennsylvania Rail Road. Also got a new 5 gallon Shop vac $7, a box lot with a Pic-a-roon head, nice cable cutters, and a bunch of hammers pliers for $1.
bucks


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

rarefish383 said:


> Spent $77 exactly yesterday. Only posting pics of Poulan Super 68, running, 2 old axes. A Plumb double and a Pennsylvania Rail Road. Also got a new 5 gallon Shop vac $7, a box lot with a Pic-a-roon head, nice cable cutters, and a bunch of hammers pliers for $1.View attachment 756327
> bucksView attachment 756328
> View attachment 756329
> View attachment 756330
> View attachment 756331


Those axes are pretty sweet! You'll definitely have to do a video of the super.


----------



## rarefish383

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Those axes are pretty sweet! You'll definitely have to do a video of the super.


I pulled the plug and it had spark. Shot of mix down the plug hole and it fired on the third pull. I’d like to find an IPL so I don’t take apart stuff I don’t need to.


----------



## markds2

I think I might have got a score on Friday! I caught up with my father's cousin who is now 80 and used to process firewood for a job. I knew he had an 084 and after a few discussions we worked out a deal where I supply him with 4 cord of wood in exchange for the saw, it runs really well but doesn't oil. Good compression and the muffler is complete and intact, 30 inch bar and nearly new semi chain:


----------



## rarefish383

Couple ways of looking at that. He's a relative with a few years on him so I would give him the wood anyway, so you got the saw for free. Or, I get $200 a cord so it cost $800. I wouldn't look at it as a business deal. I see it as your Dad's cousin gave you a family heirloom. And to say thanks, you are going to keep him in firewood for a while. You did good.


----------



## rarefish383

Mark, less that 1 post per year! You need to step it up a bit, mate.


----------



## markds2

rarefish383 said:


> Couple ways of looking at that. He's a relative with a few years on him so I would give him the wood anyway, so you got the saw for free. Or, I get $200 a cord so it cost $800. I wouldn't look at it as a business deal. I see it as your Dad's cousin gave you a family heirloom. And to say thanks, you are going to keep him in firewood for a while. You did good.



I totally agree, either way you look at it it's a great deal! I love getting firewood and I have a HUGE stash of Australian Eucalyptus which I can process and give to him. Some of it is so large that a 42 inch bar from both ways just meets in the middle, that's my MS660 with 36 inch bar:

And yes, the saw has a tremendous amount of history and he's owned it since new, he was telling me how he milled all the timber for his woolshed with the saw along with other great stories about it. I'll certainly look after it and put it to good use! Here's the lineup of Stihl that it will be included in:


----------



## Woodslasher

I picked up all these for $100 off of Craigslist the other day from a guy who was high, and in case you don't recognize them they are a pair of Power Mac 6's, a Mac 35? and a Mac 440 that needs a coil, some hardware, an af cover and filter, and a recoil spring. The 35 ran for me and cut some wood while killing my hands before not starting after I shut it off, the 440 doesn't run but spins freely, and the 6's need the (crappy design) recoils fixed. I already swapped one of the 6's off (pending fixing) for an EARLY Husky 61 with a toasted P and C that may become a 272. 
P.S. What goes in the hole on the 3(5?)?


----------



## Ripturner

I picked up this well used Stihl 090 from a member here for $400. Cosmetically challenged but a runner! Planning to mill with it.


----------



## PA Dan

Ripturner said:


> I picked up this well used Stihl 090 from a member here for $400. Cosmetically challenged but a runner! Planning to mill with it.


Killer suck deal for a runner!


----------



## PA Dan

So I think I got another You Suck deal a week or so ago. I was looking for a rolling tool box on Craigslist when I saw chainsaw in the heading. Description said Still chain saw $150. I look at the pics and I see a 201t. I call and tell the guy I'll be there after work and asked if he would hold it till then. He said he would do that and to call him when I left work. I get out of work and call John tell him I'm on my way. So I pull into the driveway and see a bunch of stuff all layed out. I introduce myself and reach for the saw. John taps my arm and points to the case and says not that one tou can have that one for parts. I open the case and pull out a pretty clean 201t with adjustable carb. It fires up and looks good so I put it away and pull out some cash. John goes on to tell me here's a pair of chaps that go with it along with a couple Stihl mini bars, some chains and the 201 tool kit. He says look around see what else you want? So I walked away with two saws, 5 C clamps, chaps, spud bar and ground tamper all for $160! Oh and after I put new AV's in the parts 192t and drained the bar oil from the fuel tank she runs. Put a var and chain on tonight and made some cuts. She is still blowing some smoke but I think she will be fine!


----------



## Ripturner

PA Dan said:


> So I think I got another You Suck deal a week or so ago. I was looking for a rolling tool box on Craigslist when I saw chainsaw in the heading. Description said Still chain saw $150. I look at the pics and I see a 201t. I call and tell the guy I'll be there after work and asked if he would hold it till then. He said he would do that and to call him when I left work. I get out of work and call John tell him I'm on my way. So I pull into the driveway and see a bunch of stuff all layed out. I introduce myself and reach for the saw. John taps my arm and points to the case and says not that one tou can have that one for parts. I open the case and pull out a pretty clean 201t with adjustable carb. It fires up and looks good so I put it away and pull out some cash. John goes on to tell me here's a pair of chaps that go with it along with a couple Stihl mini bars, some chains and the 201 tool kit. He says look around see what else you want? So I walked away with two saws, 5 C clamps, chaps, spud bar and ground tamper all for $160! Oh and after I put new AV's in the parts 192t and drained the bar oil from the fuel tank she runs. Put a var and chain on tonight and made some cuts. She is still blowing some smoke but I think she will be fine!


Sweet deal!


----------



## Woodslasher

No pics till late next week, but I was in a local saw shop picking up carb kits and I asked the counter guy about some issues with a 361 and a 346xp. He said he didn't know, "Head in back and talk to Matt! (the owner)" As I was chatting with him, I saw a flat-top Stihl. I could read Sti 04 Sup, so I asked what it was. He drug out a_ clean_ Stihl 045 AVE Super and mentioned it, with a lot of other saws, would be going on ebay soon. I asked how much the 045 would go for and was nearly floored when he said $100. I told him I'd be right back with $100 and within the hour it was riding on the back seat. It needs carb or fuel line work, but $100 for an 045 Super is a steal in my book. No pics as I'm heading up to Oregon and saw'll be in CA.


----------



## Litchfield

Been having a dry spell with garage sale saws this season but managed to pick up this little guy for $20 at an estate sale today. Love these old Echo saws.


----------



## 2 stroke smoke

So, I'm new to this, but saws have since taken over a lot of my free time, not just
My saw, but my friends saws, Iv become Obsessed with sharpening, but my first saw was this lightly used ms660, that a friend sold me for 400 canadian, which depending on wind direction and season, will vary between 60-70cents American lol. I don't know if my friend knew what he sold me at the time, he said it was around - 70cc saw, and what he believed to be a "20 inch bar"..... well, as you all probably know, just by looking at it, it's highly doubtful that it could be mistaken for a 20" bar, and when in told him it was a 92cc saw, with a 28" bar, he was surprised, dunno if this qualifies as a "you suck" or not, but I'm eager to find out! Thanks for reading, go easy on me! Lol


----------



## Freudianfloyd

I don't think I ever posted these on this thread, but I bought all 5 of these saws for $12 total.




With just a little work, I got all of them running except the little Echo 315, which needs parts I have not yet ordered. I was only interested in the Jonsered, (not knowing the 306A was desirable) but the guy made a deal I couldn't pass up.

The saws are:
Jonsered 510SP
Poulan 306A
Echo 315
Echo 351VL
Echo CS-330EVL


----------



## Freudianfloyd

Also picked this 009 up for $24. Runs great and sounds awesome.





and this 211c for $20


----------



## Freudianfloyd

And while this one isn't really something to brag about, I only paid $8 for it, and a primer bulb later, and this thing runs like a top.


----------



## rocketnorton

run that one til the plastic melts.


----------



## Freudianfloyd

rocketnorton said:


> run that one til the plastic melts.


That's the one I will loan out if somebody needs to borrow a chainsaw.


----------



## rarefish383

Freudianfloyd said:


> And while this one isn't really something to brag about, I only paid $8 for it, and a primer bulb later, and this thing runs like a top.


We were at an auction and my buddy wanted to get a little saw for his son. There was what looked like a brand new Homelite in case, no saw dust, no sign of ever being used. He asked if he should get it. I looked at it and told him to buy it. He got it for $30. Then asked what I saw that he missed, making me think it was a buy. I told him always check the fuel for two things, straight gas, and bar oil. Told him to dump the bar oil out of the gas tank, rinse and start over. His son is still using it. Good deal for $8.


----------



## Jeff Aube

Hey all. Not sure if I'm in the right place for this but I'm a new collector. Been cutting wood most of my life and one day decided hey why not collect saws. I put the word out to friends and family. Here is what I have so far...

Pioneer 620
Homelite XL-Auto
Homelite XL-76
Homelite XL-1
McCulloch PowerMac PM605AV-20
McCulloch D44
Poulan Pro 

The XL-Auto and the XL-1 are now running. I have the XL-76 on the bench ready for reassembly. The Poulan was mine already so its running. The rest are waiting to be worked on.


----------



## 2 stroke smoke

Jeff Aube said:


> Hey all. Not sure if I'm in the right place for this but I'm a new collector. Been cutting wood most of my life and one day decided hey why not collect saws. I put the word out to friends and family. Here is what I have so far...
> 
> Pioneer 620
> Homelite XL-Auto
> Homelite XL-76
> Homelite XL-1
> McCulloch PowerMac PM605AV-20
> McCulloch D44
> Poulan Pro
> 
> The XL-Auto and the XL-1 are now running. I have the XL-76 on the bench ready for reassembly. The Poulan was mine already so its running. The rest are waiting to be worked on.
> 
> View attachment 759135
> View attachment 759137




2 strokes in the house! I absolutely love it, specially in the kitchen, nice touch! I once built a bike in my laundry room..... to disassemble it again to get it out of my laundry room..... and then rolled it out of my house through the living room and off the deck into my driveway


----------



## rocketnorton

poulan pro pics?
where u guys at?


----------



## Woodslasher

Still no pics of the 045 as it's scattered all over my workspace waiting for me to order new piston rings. But, I got a mostly complete 272 parts saw for $40, and my brother got 1 mostly complete 281, a 281 carcass, a bunch of 281 parts along with a few parts for a 65, a Homie C9 recoil, a 372 full wrap, and a runner alcohol-fueled 056 magnum II with a milled cylinder head for about $400.


----------



## rarefish383

Jeff Aube said:


> Hey all. Not sure if I'm in the right place for this but I'm a new collector. Been cutting wood most of my life and one day decided hey why not collect saws. I put the word out to friends and family. Here is what I have so far...
> 
> Pioneer 620
> Homelite XL-Auto
> Homelite XL-76
> Homelite XL-1
> McCulloch PowerMac PM605AV-20
> McCulloch D44
> Poulan Pro
> 
> The XL-Auto and the XL-1 are now running. I have the XL-76 on the bench ready for reassembly. The Poulan was mine already so its running. The rest are waiting to be worked on.
> 
> View attachment 759135
> View attachment 759137


Welcome to the show. If those are all donations that is the definition of "You Suck". When guys ask where to find old saws, the first thing I tell them is let your friends know, they will start appearing. The XL12 series were made by the gazillions. I've had a bunch of them given to me.


----------



## rarefish383

Here's the rest of the story on the Poulan Super 68, and I think it's as big of a you suck as the saw. The old shop that sold me the 4 big Homelites last year, had 2 rolls of 1/2 inch Oregon 10 chain. I asked him if he would sell me a roll, and he said he couldn't. He had already traded them to a guy for a restored Mall 2 man, but the guy hadn't come back in a year. So he cut me a loop for the 31 inch bar for $30. I put my 170 in the pic for perspective on the 1/2 inch chain.


----------



## rocketnorton

eye got some 1/2" on muh bike.


----------



## psuiewalsh

Must be a Husqvarna bike, judging by the side cover hole.


----------



## PA Dan

psuiewalsh said:


> Must be a Husqvarna bike, judging by the side cover hole.


Good call buddy![emoji23]


----------



## fl cracker

Today's score


----------



## Freudianfloyd

Still not sure if this is a "you suck" deal or not, but anyway.

Paid $40 for these three oldies.

Cool old David Bradley 917 60020 or 60029, it's hard to read.
Lancaster Pump 40-IL
Mac Mini Mac 6





I know the David Bradley isnt too desirable, but it was just way too cool to pass up. It will need a carb rebuild, but I can get it to run for a second or two.





Anybody have any info on any of these?


----------



## atpchas

Freudianfloyd said:


> Still not sure if this is a "you suck" deal or not, but anyway.
> 
> Anybody have any info on any of these?


Try
http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...0e42f26ecd74d8ca88256bb7004ea7aa?OpenDocument
http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...226e4b531c3fa75588256cdb0010e8a6?OpenDocument


----------



## BJD85

31 lbs [emoji23]


----------



## Freudianfloyd

BJD85 said:


> 31 lbs [emoji23]


It honestly doesnt feel that heavy, but I am sure it will after a long day of using it.


----------



## BJD85

Gotta love it. Looks dangerous and unique. Amazing how far saws have come.


----------



## Freudianfloyd

BJD85 said:


> Gotta love it. Looks dangerous and unique. Amazing how far saws have come.


I really think it would look awesome with a bow.


----------



## BJD85

If its not that much of a collectable I would give it a nice Matt black paint job. Crome a few small peices and hang it on the wall. But nice grab man for shure.


----------



## rarefish383

Freudianfloyd said:


> Still not sure if this is a "you suck" deal or not, but anyway.
> 
> Paid $40 for these three oldies.
> 
> Cool old David Bradley 917 60020 or 60029, it's hard to read.
> Lancaster Pump 40-IL
> Mac Mini Mac 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the David Bradley isnt too desirable, but it was just way too cool to pass up. It will need a carb rebuild, but I can get it to run for a second or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody have any info on any of these?


The David Bradley, if it ends in 020 or 029 is the Power Products AH47, 77CC engine. Power head only 24.4 pounds. Correct, 31 pounds with bar and chain.


----------



## Freudianfloyd

Found this little top handle next to a dumpster on the way to my daughters soccer game.

Fuel line needed replaced, and the carb needs rebuilt, but I did get it to fire. I will put it on my long list of projects.

The bar is somewhat odd shaped at the end, I cant tell if it is just worn on the bottom side of the tip or if it's meant to be that way. The chain moves easily.


----------



## Marine-piper

Freudianfloyd said:


> Found this little top handle next to a dumpster on the way to my daughters soccer game.
> 
> Fuel line needed replaced, and the carb needs rebuilt, but I did get it to fire. I will put it on my long list of projects.
> 
> The bar is somewhat odd shaped at the end, I cant tell if it is just worn on the bottom side of the tip or if it's meant to be that way. The chain moves easily.


Quick and easy fix, just like the Poulan XXV.
Fuel line through the handle and easy access to the carb.

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## Freudianfloyd

Marine-piper said:


> Quick and easy fix, just like the Poulan XXV.
> Fuel line through the handle and easy access to the carb.
> 
> Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


Yes, I already replaced the fuel lines, and tried a carb cleaning, but the diaphram were all dried out.


----------



## Marine-piper

Walbro or Zama?

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## Freudianfloyd

Marine-piper said:


> Walbro or Zama?
> 
> Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


Walbro


----------



## Marine-piper

K10-wat?

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## Freudianfloyd

Marine-piper said:


> K10-wat?
> 
> Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


According the interwebs, it just says Walbro WA.


----------



## Marine-piper

It should either be a K10 or 20-WAT carb kit.

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## 95custmz

Freudianfloyd said:


> Found this little top handle next to a dumpster on the way to my daughters soccer game.
> 
> Fuel line needed replaced, and the carb needs rebuilt, but I did get it to fire. I will put it on my long list of projects.
> 
> The bar is somewhat odd shaped at the end, I cant tell if it is just worn on the bottom side of the tip or if it's meant to be that way. The chain moves easily.


It' called a banana tip bar. it's intended use is for reduced kick back.


----------



## Freudianfloyd

95custmz said:


> It' called a banana tip bar. it's intended use is for reduced kick back.


Thank you, I've never heard of that before.


----------



## Marine-piper

I have the very same bar on the xxv I was talking about, says reduced kickback on the tip.

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## undee70ss

Freudianfloyd said:


> The bar is somewhat odd shaped at the end, I cant tell if it is just worn on the bottom side of the tip or if it's meant to be that way. The chain moves easily.


The bar was made that way


----------



## ML12

BJD85 said:


> If its not that much of a collectable I would give it a nice Matt black paint job. Crome a few small peices and hang it on the wall. But nice grab man for shure.


Those ones look pretty good restored....


----------



## brandonstc6

I picked up this non running saw at a pawn shop for $50. I thought it had low compression but I pulled it again when I got home and pulled it again and it started right up and sounded good. Maybe the compression isn’t low or it needs rings. I’ll have to put a gauge on it and see. I don’t know if this classifies as a you suck deal.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodslasher

It was waiting for a mechanic (you) to help it escape, duh! Looks nice, but is that a 365 top cover on it or is it original?


----------



## brandonstc6

Woodslasher said:


> It was waiting for a mechanic (you) to help it escape, duh! Looks nice, but is that a 365 top cover on it or is it original?



It has the original/ correct cover. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freudianfloyd

ML12 said:


> Those ones look pretty good restored....
> 
> View attachment 759902
> 
> 
> View attachment 759903


Got my David Bradley running today. Starts on the first pull, but it smokes like a freight train and makes a ton of noise. I tried cleaning the carb the other day and it still wouldn't run, today I found a pin hole I missed last time that was clogged and it started right up.

I was able to adjust the carb a little bit, it was running really rich, but the adjustment screws are in a horrible place with no way to get a screw driver or my fingers in there.


----------



## rarefish383

Freudianfloyd said:


> Got my David Bradley running today. Starts on the first pull, but it smokes like a freight train and makes a ton of noise. I tried cleaning the carb the other day and it still wouldn't run, today I found a pin hole I missed last time that was clogged and it started right up.
> 
> I was able to adjust the carb a little bit, it was running really rich, but the adjustment screws are in a horrible place with no way to get a screw driver or my fingers in there.


Might be an obvious question but did you check the gear oil in the gear drive? I got my Poulan Super 68 running the other day and it was quite loud with the gear case empty, kind of sounded like a race car with a gear drive instead of a timing chain. I didn't run it any more and picked up a bottle of 80W-90W gear oil. Gonna drain the case, if there is anything left, and refill with new oil.

Last year my cousin called and said he was at an auction and there was a big DB there, he misread the model number, and I looked it up as the 95CC AH58 engine. Turned out it was the smaller 77CC AH47 engine. I was still happy, think I paid $25 for it. When I was cleaning it up I found a crack in the gear drive cover, so it went on the back shelf. I plan on grinding a shallow v in the crack on the inside and filling it with JB weld. Then filling the crack on the outside with auto bondo and sanding smooth. I figured I'd do a full paint job on this as a trial run, never restored/painted a saw. I like them in as found condition, cosmetically.


----------



## Freudianfloyd

rarefish383 said:


> Might be an obvious question but did you check the gear oil in the gear drive? I got my Poulan Super 68 running the other day and it was quite loud with the gear case empty, kind of sounded like a race car with a gear drive instead of a timing chain. I didn't run it any more and picked up a bottle of 80W-90W gear oil. Gonna drain the case, if there is anything left, and refill with new oil.
> 
> Last year my cousin called and said he was at an auction and there was a big DB there, he misread the model number, and I looked it up as the 95CC AH58 engine. Turned out it was the smaller 77CC AH47 engine. I was still happy, think I paid $25 for it. When I was cleaning it up I found a crack in the gear drive cover, so it went on the back shelf. I plan on grinding a shallow v in the crack on the inside and filling it with JB weld. Then filling the crack on the outside with auto bondo and sanding smooth. I figured I'd do a full paint job on this as a trial run, never restored/painted a saw. I like them in as found condition, cosmetically.


I did add oil to it, but I'm sure its low. Is there an easy way to check the level? Or to fill it quickly, I ok only saw one small port on top that said two drops daily or something like that.


----------



## Sepia

Been quite a long time since I had anything to post in this thread, but today I picked up a 357xp for $120. Don't know what it needs yet but has good compression. Doesn't look like it has seen much use either.


----------



## PA Dan

CJ Brown said:


> Been quite a long time since I had anything to post in this thread, but today I picked up a 357xp for $120. Don't know what it needs yet but has good compression. Doesn't look like it has seen much use either.
> View attachment 760430
> 
> View attachment 760431


Heck ya Chris that's a steal! I got the same deal on a 359 a few weeks back. How are things in the great white north?


----------



## Sepia

PA Dan said:


> Heck ya Chris that's a steal! I got the same deal on a 359 a few weeks back. How are things in the great white north?


Hi Dan!

Things are pretty good. Could be better health-wise for a couple family members but could be worse too, so counting blessings. I still watch the classifieds like a hawk but the deals have been scarce. Missed out on a super nice 254xp a few weeks ago that the seller wouldn't ship - that was a bit of a bummer lol. I see you are still getting some great deals down south!

How are things going with you?


----------



## rarefish383

Freudianfloyd said:


> I did add oil to it, but I'm sure its low. Is there an easy way to check the level? Or to fill it quickly, I ok only saw one small port on top that said two drops daily or something like that.


I'll go look at mine. The way I have it on the shelf the fill hole is to the wall. I think the Poulan Super 68 has a fill line at the level of the plug screw. sitting level you just fill it so it's not running out. I'm going to go look now, I think mine is different than yours.


----------



## PA Dan

CJ Brown said:


> Hi Dan!
> 
> Things are pretty good. Could be better health-wise for a couple family members but could be worse too, so counting blessings. I still watch the classifieds like a hawk but the deals have been scarce. Missed out on a super nice 254xp a few weeks ago that the seller wouldn't ship - that was a bit of a bummer lol. I see you are still getting some great deals down south!
> 
> How are things going with you?


Pretty good Chris! Working way too many hours though! I have come across a few good deals this year! Probably more than I shared on here! Still haven't had time to get the 281 back together. Should put a parts order in as I did sell of some parts that I was going to replace. Mainly a fuel tank!


----------



## rarefish383

Freudianfloyd said:


> I did add oil to it, but I'm sure its low. Is there an easy way to check the level? Or to fill it quickly, I ok only saw one small port on top that said two drops daily or something like that.


I just pulled mine off the shelf and it's like yours. Mine has no spark and the crack in the gear drive cover. I guess it's the Super 68 that says fill to the level of the hole. It actually has a bung plug in it. Mine is a 91760016 and it has in orange 5G21 gear drive.
The DB just has the drip hole on top.


----------



## Freudianfloyd

rarefish383 said:


> I just pulled mine off the shelf and it's like yours. Mine has no spark and the crack in the gear drive cover. I guess it's the Super 68 that says fill to the level of the hole. It actually has a bung plug in it
> The DB just has the drip hole on top.View attachment 760446
> View attachment 760447


Yep, that's exactly like mine. No idea how to check the level, or how much it actually needs. I will look into it a little more when I get home.


----------



## ML12

Freudianfloyd said:


> I did add oil to it, but I'm sure its low. Is there an easy way to check the level? Or to fill it quickly, I ok only saw one small port on top that said two drops daily or something like that.



They don't have oil filled gear cases. The drive gear on the clutch is steel, the reducer gear is a phenolic material. All you have to do is add a couple drops of gear oil through the top cap every day before using it.

The David Bradley is the only saw I have like that. All my other gear drives have oil filled gear cases.


----------



## Freudianfloyd

ML12 said:


> They don't have oil filled gear cases. The drive gear on the clutch is steel, the reducer gear is a phenolic material. All you have to do is add a couple drops of gear oil through the top cap every day before using it.
> 
> The David Bradley is the only saw I have like that. All my other gear drives have oil filled gear cases.


Well that's good to know, but makes me worry a little bit about the noise it makes.


----------



## rarefish383

Thanks, good to know. What oil do you use for the daily 2 drops. I bought some 80 W-90W for the Poulan 68. Does the DB take a lighter oil?


----------



## brandonstc6

I scored a really nice looking Stihl leaf blower for $10 because it was locked up. Supposedly it ran a few months prior. I took off the starter and flywheel and one of the carburetor screws had come loose and ended up behind the flywheel causing it to be locked up. I removed the screw and put on a flywheel that didn’t have a broken fin and now it has great compression and I’ll now just need to go through the carburetor and fuel system. The screw is in a different place in the picture than where I found it.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonstc6

I scored a really nice looking Stihl leaf blower for $10 because it was locked up. Supposedly it ran a few months prior. I took off the starter and flywheel and one of the carburetor screws had come loose and ended up behind the flywheel causing it to be locked up. I removed the screw and put on a flywheel that didn’t have a broken fin and now it has great compression and I’ll now just need to go through the carburetor and fuel system. The screw is in a different place in the picture than where I found it.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freudianfloyd

Picked this up a few weeks ago at a yardsale.

It's a really old Stihl display that somebody painted John Deere green.




I repainted it to Stihl colors. It needs a Stihl Logo on it, but I didnt have one.





Here is the only original one I can find a picture of.


----------



## Marine-piper

It does have a John Deere sticker on it, many companies copied others designs, either way it looks fantastic now just need the old Stihl decal. Can you find anymore that can reproduce it?

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## Freudianfloyd

Marine-piper said:


> It does have a John Deere sticker on it, many companies copied others designs, either way it looks fantastic now just need the old Stihl decal. Can you find anymore that can reproduce it?
> 
> Homelite collector in training [emoji879]



It was definitely an aftermarket job, the sticker was the new logo, and I dont think the base wood is original. Plus the metal was chromed, the green paint wasn't sticking.

My wife has one of those vinyl cutting printer things, but she hasnt had a chance to reprint one. She cant do anything like the original though. I would be happy with a modern Stihl logo.


----------



## Marine-piper

https://www.sugarcreeksupply.net

Maybe Joe can help you out, does great repop sets for vintage chainsaws. 

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## Freudianfloyd

Marine-piper said:


> https://www.sugarcreeksupply.net
> 
> Maybe Joe can help you out, does great repop sets for vintage chainsaws.
> 
> Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


That would be awesome, I will have to look into it.


----------



## brandonstc6

brandonstc6 said:


> I picked up this non running saw at a pawn shop for $50. I thought it had low compression but I pulled it again when I got home and pulled it again and it started right up and sounded good. Maybe the compression isn’t low or it needs rings. I’ll have to put a gauge on it and see. I don’t know if this classifies as a you suck deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Maybe I do suck, there is no scoring on the piston, looks like a meteor piston and I’ll be good to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsmn

Garage sale package deal after work today. 3 saws. I originally saw the Earthquake CS3816 saw for $25 and the Makita 5012B electric with no price. Then he told me about a 3rd saw - a Homelite Super XL Auto. He wanted to sell all as a package deal. We agreed on $80. I think it was a good deal, but I don't know a lot about the Homelite. Hopefully someone here can let me know the age/etc. (1973??) After I saw the condition of the Homelite, I had to buy it. It's in extremely good shape and has the original carry case.

The Homelite Super XL Auto fires right up and runs good. All it needed was a little carb adjustment to run/idle awesome. Looks like it is missing the bucking spike plate (was that an option?) I'd like to find a manual and parts list for it. Has 16" bar that could actually be the the original.

The Earthquake starts right up and idles but dies when you pull the trigger. I'll have to clean/adjust the carb. It also looks like near new. Chain is really sharp and the bar has virtually no marks.

Of course the Makita starts right up. LOL! That saw looks like it has many miles on it. The housing is cracked near the bar tensioner, but it still clamps the bar well. The chain is junk and the bar isn't too far from it. He mentioned the previous owner used for carving but I don't think it has a carving bar.


----------



## ML12

rarefish383 said:


> Thanks, good to know. What oil do you use for the daily 2 drops. I bought some 80 W-90W for the Poulan 68. Does the DB take a lighter oil?


I've honestly not run the DB since restoring it, so no oil at all at the moment.

My other gear drives run 80W90. I think there are some gear drives (homelites maybe?) that you need to run something else in as the gear oil can eat the clutch shoe friction material. I read it somewhere but now can't seem to find it.


----------



## Detroit Dazzler

80 dollar j-red 111cc monster, runs, I broke the rope when I got home trying to fire it up again


----------



## Detroit Dazzler

VAnd also picked up a free mall 6, engines free no idea if it’ll run yet


----------



## brandonstc6

I got this old lawn boy for free. Engine turns over and seems to have good compression. Do I suck?
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marine-piper

Gotta love a good basket case!

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## Tinman204

Posted in another thread but I'll posts here cause I SUCK!!

Picked up an Olympyk Oleo-mac 999f for $50!!

Got it from the original owner, he melted the piston milling and then it sat on the shlf for a long time. Even came with a 26" sandvik bar and chain..

Here it was the day I got it, low hour and complete but blown up.. Didnt care cause $50 for a comlete 103cc saw is a steal.















Figured a piston was going to be hard to find but ended up finding one on the shelf at the dealer that sold this saw 25 years ago!!

Bought bearings and seals at a bearing supplier and was off to the races.

Here she is complete.









6 days from the day i picked her up to this video, th project came together way too fast!!


----------



## Woodslasher

I'm waiting on new rings for the 045 Super, so I'll throw up the pic I do have. It has a full wrap, a gifted Madsen's modded carb, and is so new I can still see the factory crosshatching on the cylinder walls and the machining marks on the piston.


----------



## Freudianfloyd

Tinman204 said:


> Posted in another thread but I'll posts here cause I SUCK!!
> 
> Picked up an Olympyk Oleo-mac 999f for $50!!
> 
> Got it from the original owner, he melted the piston milling and then it sat on the shlf for a long time. Even came with a 26" sandvik bar and chain..
> 
> Here it was the day I got it, low hour and complete but blown up.. Didnt care cause $50 for a comlete 103cc saw is a steal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figured a piston was going to be hard to find but ended up finding one on the shelf at the dealer that sold this saw 25 years ago!!
> 
> Bought bearings and seals at a bearing supplier and was off to the races.
> 
> Here she is complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 days from the day i picked her up to this video, th project came together way too fast!!



You know what I find funny about this video? It is apparently a universal language to give a chainsaw two quick revs every few minutes no matter the saw, or the country the sawer is from.


----------



## Tinman204

Freudianfloyd said:


> You know what I find funny about this video? It is apparently a universal language to give a chainsaw two quick revs every few minutes no matter the saw, or the country the sawer is from.



Ha ha too funny. 

I like to feel the trottle response of a newly built mochine


----------



## Woodslasher

I almost forgot, I got a 272 with a full wrap but sans recoil, muffler, clutch cover, and carb/intake for $40. It needs a new piston, but I have a complete 61 carb/intake and recoil, I got a clutch cover from my local husky shop, and I think I know where I can get a muffler from. I'm taking that, my $20 61 carcass, and another piston-scored 272 that ran until I tore it apart to try and make for the best 2 out of 3. Also, I sold the 440 Mac to a local Mac enthusiast who's gonna restore it and one of the Power Mac 6's to someone else for a total of $100, which is how much all the Macs cost so I essentially got two Macs for free.


----------



## John Lyngdal

Just a little suckage to report. I picked up this 034 Super PHO for $100. Clean piston skirts and a measured compression of 155 psi.
Apparently it has a drinking problem and the carb diaphragm was toast. It's running like it should now and have to pick out a bar in the shop to mount on it.


----------



## Ginger15

Got a CS301 and CS305 for free. Owner said neither ran and he didnt have time for them.

Bar oil in the gas tank and gas in the bar oil tank on the 305. Fresh gas on the 301 and clean the air filter. Both run like champs now. Clean pistons.


----------



## John Lyngdal

Cruzing Craigslist is clearly dangerous for someone with CAD. The ad banner said chainsaw $300, the ad text said "model 64, starts easy and runs well" along with a picture of limited usefulness of a large Stihl saw with a 36" bar.
Always wanted an 064 as it's a classic, but I've only actually held one once. I made a phone call, packed my tools, and drove the 120 miles to see the saw. Here's what I bought for $250







Not a 064, but rather an 066 as it was pointed out to me that 064 saws don't have a compression release. The compression is only 125 psi, but it starts easy, and the piston skirts and cylinder bore are clean. Thought if might be a leaking decomp valve, so I installed a plug, but the compression didn't change. The cylinder is OEM and bore is 54mm, so it's clearly a 066. Oh, and the previous owner threw in a set of full wrap bars for it that I didn't include in the picture. Yes, I suck!


----------



## president

Freudianfloyd said:


> You know what I find funny about this video? It is apparently a universal language to give a chainsaw two quick revs every few minutes no matter the saw, or the country the sawer is from.


to( BLIP) or not to,that is the question


----------



## ammoaddict

BJD85 said:


> Please help is is it a fake?


Aren't all stihls fake?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## 82F100SWB

My better half picked up these at a yard sale. 026, 266, 61, 440 and a Chinese g5800 in Gio branding.
$10 for the lot, including the Rubbermaid.
440 had a carboned up ring, 026 needed a fuel line, 266 fired on a prime. The 61 I haven't dug too deep yet. Cylinder looks good but it has 60psi compression. May be a sticking like the 440.


----------



## ammoaddict

82F100SWB said:


> My better half picked up these at a yard sale. 026, 266, 61, 440 and a Chinese g5800 in Gio branding.
> $10 for the lot, including the Rubbermaid.
> 440 had a carboned up ring, 026 needed a fuel line, 266 fired on a prime. The 61 I haven't dug too deep yet. Cylinder looks good but it has 60psi compression. MY be a sticking like the 440.


Man, I need to start going to yard sales.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

Ginger15 said:


> Got a CS301 and CS305 for free. Owner said neither ran and he didnt have time for them.
> 
> Bar oil in the gas tank and gas in the bar oil tank on the 305. Fresh gas on the 301 and clean the air filter. Both run like champs now. Clean pistons.
> 
> View attachment 761995
> View attachment 761996


I need to give my 305 some love. I used the heck out of it for years. An anti vibe mount broke and I needed a climbing saw right now. So, I got a little MS 170 on sale. The 305 has been sitting for about 3 years now. Need to get it up and going.


----------



## Ginger15

rarefish383 said:


> I need to give my 305 some love. I used the heck out of it for years. An anti vibe mount broke and I needed a climbing saw right now. So, I got a little MS 170 on sale. The 305 has been sitting for about 3 years now. Need to get it up and going.


They are great little saws when running.


----------



## rarefish383

Ginger15 said:


> They are great little saws when running.


My climbing buddy retired and gave me 4 of his Echo's. Two climbers, one is a top handle and I think one may be a 315, a 500 and a 750. All run except the 750, ignition module is gone. I think I did a you suck on them a year or so ago.


----------



## brandonstc6

I got this 038 magnum at auction. It has great compression. Once I replace all the rubber bits, it will be a runner. I paid $55 plus 10% buyers premium and 7% tax. Do I suck?


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodslasher

I finally got pictures of the 045, along with my freshly re-assembled 048 and the alcohol 056 I swapped the runner 272 and the 61 for. The 056 bar was included with the saw, the (new!) 045 bar was part of a swap, and the 048's total cost for everything will remain a secret, but I will tell you it sucks NOT like meaning of this thread. 
P.S. Yes, those are large 056 dogs on the 048 and yes, I did custom make the clutch cover dog.


----------



## PA Dan

Woodslasher said:


> I finally got pictures of the 045, along with my freshly re-assembled 048 and the alcohol 056 I swapped the runner 272 and the 61 for. The 056 bar was included with the saw, the (new!) 045 bar was part of a swap, and the 048's total cost for everything will remain a secret, but I will tell you it sucks NOT like meaning of this thread.
> P.S. Yes, those are large 056 dogs on the 048 and yes, I did custom make the clutch cover dog.
> View attachment 762988
> 
> View attachment 762991
> View attachment 762992
> View attachment 762993


Some beasts right there![emoji106]


----------



## John Lyngdal

Chanting "Must stay off Craigslist" ... "Must stay off Craigslist"...."Must stay off Craigslist". It seems "Resistance is futile."
The back story is that my little 2 cycle Troybilt tiller I use in the raised beds was at EOL, as the parts needing replacing for use are getting hard to find.
So off to Craigslist I go and found a listing headline "Stil roatatiller" for sale locally for $40
The body of the ad has a picture of a MM55 and the description "Hasn't run in years."
It was close by, so I had little to lose other than time for a short drive. I checked the compression and is was ~160psi and the gearbox felt to be in good shape, so I brought it home.


The priming bulb was hard as a rock, but after that was replaced and a little mix down the throat of the carb the little guy came to life, but the tines didn't turn. Pulled off the gearbox only to find it had slipped away from the powerhead and drive shaft wasn't connected. I addressed that situation and took it out to the raised beds to see what it would do. The results were so good I started ordering replacement parts for those for those broken or just needing replacing. Those might total $20, so fully functional for $60
I'm a happy guy, and my wife was happy it wasn't another chainsaw or trimmer.


----------



## OC Timber

John Deere 14 /Remington sl-9, pretty neat old saw. I bought an old tiller last weekend and asked about the saw. She gave it to me. Cleaned it up a little and it runs


----------



## hunter72

Before and after Pics of a nice Dolmar 420
I got off craigslist today



for $60.00 . It ran fare but needed carb tuned richened the low side and now no hesitation. Runs and oils as it should.


----------



## Freudianfloyd

Picked up this Husqvarna 445 at a yardsale today. I almost passed the yardsale up but a little orange caught my attention. 






He was asking $60 but said it wouldn't run. I asked if he could do any better and he said "how about $30?". I didnt haggle.

Took it home and checked the tank, it was mixed, so that was good. I could tell it had good compression. I then took the muffler off and gave it a peek. It looked brand new inside. Not a hint of scratching.

Then I found the problem. The brake was stuck. I took it apart, cleaned it and oiled the linkage, and put it back together. And it now spins freel . 

Gave it a few pulls, and it fired right up. Idled great, and ran good. The fuel is old, and the carb needs some adjustment, but shes a runner. I may run some seafoam through it tomorrow.


----------



## r black

picked up a stihl hs82r hedge trimmer, 30 inch blade ..Stated it did not run, possible start gassed ..emptied fuel added fresh mix started 3rd pull , the blades are even sharp, ready to cut. ordered new badge and scabbard, not yet installed...don't need one but these are not cheap well over $500 new....


----------



## Marine-piper

My "you suck" is a old Homelite original EZ.
It was a buddy of mines who asked if I'd get it to work. I said no due to a conflict of interest, me being interested in it.
Got it going easily and he said he had no use for it so it is now mine!
Oh and it's a complete saw.











Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## Brent Nowell

You guys seem to find deals all the time on old equipment I envy you!!!! Up here on our Craigslist if some guy finds any old chainsaw right away 400$ lol
Had one guy asking like 600$ for a running husqvarna 38, are you kidding me!


----------



## ammoaddict

Brent Nowell said:


> You guys seem to find deals all the time on old equipment I envy you!!!! Up here on our Craigslist if some guy finds any old chainsaw right away 400$ lol
> Had one guy asking like 600$ for a running husqvarna 38, are you kidding me!


Same here, nothing to be found here either.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

Brent Nowell said:


> You guys seem to find deals all the time on old equipment I envy you!!!! Up here on our Craigslist if some guy finds any old chainsaw right away 400$ lol
> Had one guy asking like 600$ for a running husqvarna 38, are you kidding me!


Around here old saws are so worthless, auctioneers usually don't list them. I look on Auction zip with a 30 mile range to my zip code. Usually farm auctions, sometimes antiques and home goods. I've learned that searches seldom work, you either get new saws people think are made of gold, or old saws they think are made of platinum. I go to the photo gallery and look in the background of the listed items, under the benches. Most people that have good lawn tractors like JD's or Kubota's, have saws, often in the background of the listed items.


----------



## Drptrch

Anybody luckily pick this up. 
Was # 2 on the list 







Erik


----------



## Chris moss

Well , this was a Craigslist find in Richmond ,VA 
Used but running 044 with a clean piston for $100 , shes not too pretty, but runs great


----------



## PA Dan

Chris moss said:


> Well , this was a Craigslist find in Richmond ,VA
> Used but running 044 with a clean piston for $100 , shes not too pretty, but runs great


I think she's beautiful![emoji7][emoji3059]


----------



## Marine-piper

Not again!
Just picked up this 7-19 off Facebook market place and it's complete!
Oh and it runs too time to make a loop of 
.404[emoji851]

Al D.














Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## FineFirewood

Got these 6 saws from a older friend who developed some medical issues and didn't want them to get tossed. Nothing special, but the old Echo 315 (which needs a new recoil drum) is intriguing to me. All run! 

My wife called me a hoarder, which I corrected as "collector"!!













Gifted



__ FineFirewood
__ Oct 6, 2019
__ 2


----------



## henry r

Hi all. 

I was given my first chainsaw 2 weeks ago, by my ex-stepfather-in-law, who is moving off his toy farm.

A Husqvarna 359.

It has spent it life as a farm saw and looked it. 

It spontaneously fell to bits when i got it home. 
We can rebuild him... minus maybe a lb of sawdust and bar oil, with a new metal carb boot clamp and a free breathing muffler.

It will become my weekend warrior firewood saw.


----------



## rarefish383

Marine-piper said:


> Not again!
> Just picked up this 7-19 off Facebook market place and it's complete!
> Oh and it runs too time to make a loop of
> .404[emoji851]
> 
> Al D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


I love the Red and Green Homelites!


----------



## Chris moss

Chris moss said:


> Well , this was a Craigslist find in Richmond ,VA
> Used but running 044 with a clean piston for $100 , shes not too pretty, but runs great


Also just found out this 044 has a heated handle


----------



## Rickick91

rocketnorton said:


> i wouldnt clearcoat it.
> those decals made it this far...


+1.
Clear may peel off the chrome decals and or oxidize after a while. That old paint is way more protective than anything we use today as its got the "good stuff" in it that we cant use cause its hazardous. Im all for saving the environment but a side by side comparison will show modern paint is garbage for longevity compared to that good old stuff.


----------



## jeffbecky1

I got my first “modern” saw from a listing on Craigslist for $100. Stihl MS362C The guy selling it said he took it to a shop and was told it would cost $300-400 to fix. I bought it from him and when I got home opened muffler and the piston is scored. I’ll take it apart this weekend to see if cylinder is ok.


----------



## PA Dan

jeffbecky1 said:


> I got my first “modern” saw from a listing on Craigslist for $100. Stihl MS362C The guy selling it said he took it to a shop and was told it would cost $300-400 to fix. I bought it from him and when I got home opened muffler and the piston is scored. I’ll take it apart this weekend to see if cylinder is ok.


Thats a great score and you suck! If you can do a pressure and vac test before you tear it down! Would be nice to know why it scored before you take it apart! 

Dan


----------



## jeffbecky1

PA Dan said:


> Thats a great score and you suck! If you can do a pressure and vac test before you tear it down! Would be nice to know why it scored before you take it apart!
> 
> Dan


I don't know much about these automatic tuning carb saws.. but I'm going to learn!


----------



## Sepia

jeffbecky1 said:


> I don't know much about these automatic tuning carb saws.. but I'm going to learn!


Is your saw a 362C or a 362CM? I don't know the Stihl nomenclature very well, but isn't the "C" model carbureted, and the "CM" model M-Tronic?


----------



## jeffbecky1

CJ Brown said:


> Is your saw a 362C or a 362CM? I don't know the Stihl nomenclature very well, but isn't the "C" model carbureted, and the "CM" model M-Tronic?


It definitely is M-Tronic


----------



## Marine-piper

Not a you suck but definitely a nice saw.
I'm going to get this running Remington Super 75, 82cc w/ a 24" bar.
I have 1 question about the saw, what is the long bolt looking piece on the clutch side cover?

Al D.[emoji851]

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## ammoaddict

Marine-piper said:


> Not a you suck but definitely a nice saw.
> I'm going to get this running Remington Super 75, 82cc w/ a 24" bar.
> I have 1 question about the saw, what is the long bolt looking piece on the clutch side cover?
> 
> Al D.[emoji851]
> 
> Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


I think that's the gear shift for the 4 speed transmission.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Marine-piper

ammoaddict said:


> I think that's the gear shift for the 4 speed transmission.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Do I need to double clutch it or is it a split rear end?

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## Sepia

Marine-piper said:


> what is the long bolt looking piece on the clutch side cover?



It looks like an auxiliary oiler for the chain. You would push down on it with your left thumb like a plunger.


----------



## OC Timber

Marine-piper said:


> Not a you suck but definitely a nice saw.
> I'm going to get this running Remington Super 75, 82cc w/ a 24" bar.
> I have 1 question about the saw, what is the long bolt looking piece on the clutch side cover?
> 
> Al D.[emoji851]
> 
> Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


Manual oiler?


----------



## ML12

Can confirm that it is the manual oiler.


----------



## ML12

Picked up 3 saws on the weekend. A Mac 440, that is complete and has stout compression, a Mac 10-10a, which is mint, but seems to be soft seized, and a Poulan 53a which is also complete and has good compression. All for $90 (US).



These sandcast poulans are very uncommon in the PNW, especially in BC, so I was very pleased to get this one. Bonus: it has a full wrap.



I can't pass up any large frame Mac, so this came home too, the P.O. has messed with the ignition (chip'd) but the rest of the saw is spotlessly clean and in good shape. Only downside is the flatback carb.



The classic Mac 10-10a. I've never had or run one of these, we also don't see a lot of them in the Fraser Valley. This saw is in very good shape under the grime, but the recoil seems jammed or the engine is soft seized. Honestly I bought it mostly for the working chainbrake, which I think will fit on my SP-81.


----------



## Marine-piper

You can see if one of Joe's kits will fit the flat back carb.

https://www.sugarcreeksupply.net/collections/carburetor-kit/mcculloch

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## ML12

Marine-piper said:


> You can see if one of Joe's kits will fit the flat back carb.
> 
> https://www.sugarcreeksupply.net/collections/carburetor-kit/mcculloch
> 
> Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


I know I can get the kits, but the shipping to Canada is brutal.
I also prefer the HL's, we will see tho, the saw is mint, maybe the diaphragms are ok still?


----------



## Goinwheelin

I seen this saw at a yard sale about a block from my house, in fact I drove by several times during the day before I finally stopped. The tag said $65 and I asked the lady if that was correct, she said yes, I said ok I’ll go get some cash, she said what do you have right now? I said $25. She said Sold! I couldn’t believe it and loaded it in the truck as quick as I could. Pro Mac 850 that runs like a top. Her husband passed and either she didn’t know what she had or didn’t care. Either way it’s found a good home.
I was so stoked from my find I picked up two more saws that week. Homelite xl12 off CL that runs good for $150 and a mini Mac 30 off eBay for $100. I know the mini has a bad rep but it runs good!


----------



## Yoopermike

Not sure on the Mac, Orline Mustang,Dolmar 401 2x Jred 49sp, husky 359(needs a little work), and 3x like new husky 450's.  Not pictured is a 350 I have torn apart atm.


----------



## PA Dan

Yoopermike said:


> Not sure on the Mac, Orline Mustang,Dolmar 401 2x Jred 49sp, husky 359, and 3x like new husky 450's.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 766496


Wow!


----------



## Marine-piper

Remington Super 75 update!
The saw is a beast, I wish I knew how to add videos because I really like this saw.
Like I said earlier it is LOUD[emoji879]








Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## PA Dan

Marine-piper said:


> Remington Super 75 update!
> The saw is a beast, I wish I knew how to add videos because I really like this saw.
> Like I said earlier it is LOUD[emoji879]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


Have to make a YouTube video and then link it to the forum.


----------



## Drptrch

Departing homeowner in area stopped and asked “ You want these “? won’t be needing where we’re moving 

Ah- Yes please and thank you !!











Erik


----------



## Brent Nowell

Bit the bullet, this will replace me 550xp. 
985$ came with a new full chisel Oregon and RSN husky bar.
550xp never did run right and it just doesn’t have the power I want, however the weight is amazing... too many cons however... 

I went over and above for the details about warranty on this. I made absolutely sure that the serial number was on the receipt. Lady told me that if I bought three bottles of XP fuel I’d get an additional 2 years warranty making it 4 total. For 30$ I said absolutely and asked her after where it said that on the receipt. She didn’t know and I made her sign it saying it’s got 4 years cause of the fuel lol. When I went home to register it I found that there are options for this extended warranty with the fuel and all you have to do is upload a pic of the receipt, so nice to know it has 4 years.

This baby is staying bone stock, no muffler mods for me I have more powerful saws that I can run if I need the extra power. I did my little pre inspection and she was brand new in the box, never had gas or oil in the tank or primer bulb. Filled it with the husky fuel and bar oil, slapped my ol techlite and new chain on it and fired it up. 
I was amazed at how quiet it is compared to the 550xp with the 1” pipe on it. I could hear the chain spin, it blew me away lol. Cutting on wood in the back I was floored at how quiet it was with the stock setup. 
Made sure I was getting good throttle response and it delivered, nice quick sharp trigger pulls with no bogging. Made sure idle was good, after literally 20 seconds of cutting it seemed to be running a perfect idle. Unlike the 550 I have that sounds like it’s gonna just skip a beat and die... 
this saw also doesn’t get nearly as hot as the 550 did when I first bought it... just nice to know I bought something that works properly that’s auto tune.


----------



## John Lyngdal

Just a minor league suck to report today. 14 Stihl RM3 .375 x .050 84DL lightly used chains for $60
Came to the point they needed sharpening and the guy just replaced them with a new chain.
Not a fan of RM3 chains, but at ~$4.25 a loop I just couldn't walk away.
I'll likely break some of the chains and shorten them for use on my saws with shorter bars.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

@Goinwheelin you sir suck the hardest. I am jealous.


----------



## Goinwheelin

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> @Goinwheelin you sir suck the hardest. I am jealous.


----------



## Freudianfloyd

I started a thread on this one, but waited until it was running to post it in this thread.

I paid $150 for this MS461. It was in near mint condition and only a year old, but had been straight gassed.

I bought a meteor piston for $38. Was able to clean the cylinder to almost new shape.

Got it fired up tonight for the first time.






Came with a 25" bar, but I need to pick up a chain.

This thing runs great, and you can just feel the power. It sound like a dirt bike and idles like it has a big cam. I love this thing already.


----------



## NCPT

Got all these items for free. 028 has been sitting outside for a while but it fired up with fresh fuel.


----------



## Yoopermike

NCPT said:


> Got all these items for free. 028 has been sitting outside for a while but it fired up with fresh fuel.
> 
> View attachment 767643



Loving those axes! nice score.


----------



## NCPT

Yea, this one has "Mountain Maul" stamped in the side of it....never seen a head shaped like it.


----------



## Brent Adams

Like the axes too. Got a few old heads here that I need to clean up and rehaft. 
My favorite maul is a newer one with a fiberglass handle. Light Enough to not tire out an old fat guy, but still has enough weight to get the job done. I know, not an antique, but works really well. Way better than the sledge and wedges I grew up on.


----------



## Brent Adams

+1 what Lord chin chin said on the Promac 850 goinwheelin. You Sir have the greatest vacuum here that I have seen so far! A running PM850 for $25? Someone has a horeshoe lodged in their posterior. Hope it doesnt fall out. VERY nice score sir. Jealous.


----------



## Goinwheelin

Brent Adams said:


> +1 what Lord chin chin said on the Promac 850 goinwheelin. You Sir have the greatest vacuum here that I have seen so far! A running PM850 for $25? Someone has a horeshoe lodged in their posterior. Hope it doesnt fall out. VERY nice score sir. Jealous.


I’ve gone from one saw to 6 since October 12th and it all started with that Mac. Lol.


----------



## Goinwheelin

Did some horse trading and got this for some Chevy parts and $15.


----------



## henry r

Not sure if this is a you suck or sucked in...




A colleague gave me what was a complete running stihl 032av that was disassembled to replace the sprocket. 

He is sure the rest is there somewhere... 

At least the P&C look ok. Tired but not scored. If the handle/topcover assembly turns up it may be a fun project.


----------



## Sepia

henry r said:


> Not sure if this is a you suck or sucked in...
> 
> View attachment 768304
> 
> 
> A colleague gave me what was a complete running stihl 032av that was disassembled to replace the sprocket.
> 
> He is sure the rest is there somewhere...
> 
> At least the P&C look ok. Tired but not scored. If the handle/topcover assembly turns up it may be a fun project.


Looks like he tried to get to the sprocket from the wrong side lol.

Good score if the rest of it shows up. Heck even if the rest doesn't show, you got a bunch of free parts


----------



## Goinwheelin

I don’t know if this meets the “you suck” criteria but it’s near mint condition with papers lol.
$150 off Craigslist. Perfect mate for the 051 I picked up.


----------



## Goinwheelin




----------



## Maintenance supervisor

Just stepped into the 6 cube arena. Super 1050 automatic. Runs ,oils,idles. 100$ still dirty.


----------



## Goinwheelin

Beautiful


----------



## Marine-piper

Now that's my kind of saw!

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## henry r

I saw an older add for a job lot of older tools including a saw on facebook during the week.

I ummed an ahhed about getting another project etc, did a little reading and put it off till this morning when i messaged the guy asking if he would sell the saw seperately and how much.



(pic taken after he had changed the add.)

He messages me back just before midday saying he forgot the add was still up, he took it all to the tip on tuesday, it might have ended up in the tip shop. (A shop that collects the still usable stuff and resells it)

It just so happens that one of my jobs for the weekend was to do a tip run and the tip opened at 12. 

Is this meant to be???

I didn't wait to unload the trailer first, straight to the tip shop... i walk in and have a quick look, can't see it, I'll ask the lady that runs the place.
I find her and am about to ask... when i look left and there it is... how much? $20... DONE! and i wipped out the card so fast i nearly ripped the pocket off my pants.













I gave the grot a quick rub to see what the paint was like underneath... and writing shows up!




Overall i think it will clean up very nicely. 

It will hang on the starter cord. The sprocket looks good. The fuel line in the tank feels like jelly but that was expected. 

The fuel cap has vanished between being photographed for the add and me getting it at the tip shop, plus it needs a replacement oil cap, but I'm still very happy.

Any idea when it was made?

What exactly makes this a Super XL-12 Automatic not a SXL-AO etc? 

Thanks.
Henry.

Btw a month or so ago i had no chainsaws. Then i was given one... Now i have gotten 3 more (all older projects) in the last two weeks. Is this CAD?


----------



## PA Dan

henry r said:


> I saw an older add for a job lot of older tools including a saw on facebook during the week.
> 
> I ummed an ahhed about getting another project etc, did a little reading and put it off till this morning when i messaged the guy asking if he would sell the saw seperately and how much.
> 
> View attachment 770005
> 
> (pic taken after he had changed the add.)
> 
> He messages me back just before midday saying he forgot the add was still up, he took it all to the tip on tuesday, it might have ended up in the tip shop. (A shop that collects the still usable stuff and resells it)
> 
> It just so happens that one of my jobs for the weekend was to do a tip run and the tip opened at 12.
> 
> Is this meant to be???
> 
> I didn't wait to unload the trailer first, straight to the tip shop... i walk in and have a quick look, can't see it, I'll ask the lady that runs the place.
> I find her and am about to ask... when i look left and there it is... how much? $20... DONE! and i wipped out the card so fast i nearly ripped the pocket off my pants.
> 
> View attachment 770006
> 
> 
> View attachment 770007
> 
> 
> View attachment 770010
> 
> 
> View attachment 770008
> 
> 
> I gave the grot a quick rub to see what the paint was like underneath... and writing shows up!
> 
> View attachment 770009
> 
> 
> Overall i think it will clean up very nicely.
> 
> It will hang on the starter cord. The sprocket looks good. The fuel line in the tank feels like jelly but that was expected.
> 
> The fuel cap has vanished between being photographed for the add and me getting it at the tip shop, plus it needs a replacement oil cap, but I'm still very happy.
> 
> Any idea when it was made?
> 
> What exactly makes this a Super XL-12 Automatic not a SXL-AO etc?
> 
> Thanks.
> Henry.
> 
> Btw a month or so ago i had no chainsaws. Then i was given one... Now i have gotten 3 more (all older projects) in the last two weeks. Is this CAD?


No but with any luck full blown CAD is fast approaching...[emoji28][emoji1787][emoji23]


----------



## LonestarStihl

henry r said:


> I saw an older add for a job lot of older tools including a saw on facebook during the week.
> 
> I ummed an ahhed about getting another project etc, did a little reading and put it off till this morning when i messaged the guy asking if he would sell the saw seperately and how much.
> 
> View attachment 770005
> 
> (pic taken after he had changed the add.)
> 
> He messages me back just before midday saying he forgot the add was still up, he took it all to the tip on tuesday, it might have ended up in the tip shop. (A shop that collects the still usable stuff and resells it)
> 
> It just so happens that one of my jobs for the weekend was to do a tip run and the tip opened at 12.
> 
> Is this meant to be???
> 
> I didn't wait to unload the trailer first, straight to the tip shop... i walk in and have a quick look, can't see it, I'll ask the lady that runs the place.
> I find her and am about to ask... when i look left and there it is... how much? $20... DONE! and i wipped out the card so fast i nearly ripped the pocket off my pants.
> 
> View attachment 770006
> 
> 
> View attachment 770007
> 
> 
> View attachment 770010
> 
> 
> View attachment 770008
> 
> 
> I gave the grot a quick rub to see what the paint was like underneath... and writing shows up!
> 
> View attachment 770009
> 
> 
> Overall i think it will clean up very nicely.
> 
> It will hang on the starter cord. The sprocket looks good. The fuel line in the tank feels like jelly but that was expected.
> 
> The fuel cap has vanished between being photographed for the add and me getting it at the tip shop, plus it needs a replacement oil cap, but I'm still very happy.
> 
> Any idea when it was made?
> 
> What exactly makes this a Super XL-12 Automatic not a SXL-AO etc?
> 
> Thanks.
> Henry.
> 
> Btw a month or so ago i had no chainsaws. Then i was given one... Now i have gotten 3 more (all older projects) in the last two weeks. Is this CAD?



It’s only the beginning...

Even at the height of my former collection I was about 30 saws...and those are rookie numbers around here. I do have some projects laying around if you need more lol


----------



## Marine-piper

http://acresinternet.com/cscc.nsf/e...5dfa9d49152e3dd988256b8b00520cbc?OpenDocument
Nice, yours is a Terry saw(Canada)
About 4cc's bigger and an auto oiler.

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

henry r said:


> I saw an older add for a job lot of older tools including a saw on facebook during the week.
> 
> I ummed an ahhed about getting another project etc, did a little reading and put it off till this morning when i messaged the guy asking if he would sell the saw seperately and how much.
> 
> View attachment 770005
> 
> (pic taken after he had changed the add.)
> 
> He messages me back just before midday saying he forgot the add was still up, he took it all to the tip on tuesday, it might have ended up in the tip shop. (A shop that collects the still usable stuff and resells it)
> 
> It just so happens that one of my jobs for the weekend was to do a tip run and the tip opened at 12.
> 
> Is this meant to be???
> 
> I didn't wait to unload the trailer first, straight to the tip shop... i walk in and have a quick look, can't see it, I'll ask the lady that runs the place.
> I find her and am about to ask... when i look left and there it is... how much? $20... DONE! and i wipped out the card so fast i nearly ripped the pocket off my pants.
> 
> View attachment 770006
> 
> 
> View attachment 770007
> 
> 
> View attachment 770010
> 
> 
> View attachment 770008
> 
> 
> I gave the grot a quick rub to see what the paint was like underneath... and writing shows up!
> 
> View attachment 770009
> 
> 
> Overall i think it will clean up very nicely.
> 
> It will hang on the starter cord. The sprocket looks good. The fuel line in the tank feels like jelly but that was expected.
> 
> The fuel cap has vanished between being photographed for the add and me getting it at the tip shop, plus it needs a replacement oil cap, but I'm still very happy.
> 
> Any idea when it was made?
> 
> What exactly makes this a Super XL-12 Automatic not a SXL-AO etc?
> 
> Thanks.
> Henry.
> 
> Btw a month or so ago i had no chainsaws. Then i was given one... Now i have gotten 3 more (all older projects) in the last two weeks. Is this CAD?



Nice grab , I have one and these saws run great! Usually have the fantastic tilloson carburetor.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

Please post some close ups of your muffler if you have the time.


----------



## henry r

I'll try to get some more pics in the morning.

For now here is one after i gave it a rough clean this afternoon... i told myself i wouldn't touch it till I'd finished my current saw, i couldn't resist.







I must say I'm really happy with how it turned out bar discovering the artwork isn't 100% stable in kerosene (paraffin)


----------



## Marine-piper

Well at least the o-ring for the fuel cap is still on it[emoji106] let me check but I might have an extra laying around. My Super XL-12AO has this fuel cap as does my other one, this is a spare if you'd like it. 
Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

henry r said:


> I'll try to get some more pics in the morning.
> 
> For now here is one after i gave it a rough clean this afternoon... i told myself i wouldn't touch it till I'd finished my current saw, i couldn't resist.
> 
> View attachment 770044
> 
> 
> View attachment 770045
> 
> 
> I must say I'm really happy with how it turned out bar discovering the artwork isn't 100% stable in kerosene (paraffin)


I've never seen a muffler like that on a homelite before? Maybe someone else has? But might be a custom setup.


----------



## Marine-piper

Maintenance supervisor said:


> I've never seen a muffler like that on a homelite before? Maybe someone else has? But might be a custom setup.


It looks like an old McCulloch muffler.

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## Sparkysparks9

My score for $140


----------



## TechAlG

It's been a rough year so far, but I think my luck is starting to change. During the second week of cutting, my trusty Super XL locked up mid-cut. I thought she seized, but when I got home and pulled the muffler, I could see the piston moving. Turns out I broke the connecting rod. Bought a Poulan 3816 from a co-worker for $50. They said it wouldn't cut for them. Put a sharp chain on it, and it really surprised me how well it did, given that it is a consumer grade Poulan. It even handled some of the 16" Cherry I was cutting into manageable sizes to skid to my cutting area on Friday.

Anyway, went to the saw shop to grab another chain (I like to keep about 6-8 chains, so I don't have to stop cutting to sharpen; just pop on a fresh one and go.) Saw an older Husky 61 on the shelf. Asked the guy about it. Customer dropped it off for repair and never came back for it. He left him messages when it was done, and a month later. Put it in his storage area and forgot about it. Found it last week, left the guy another message that it would be sold if he didn't come get it. Wanted his repair cost out of it. $160 out the door. He said he knew it wouldn't take long to sell, but considering he put it out at 13:00 and I bought it at 14:00, he didn't think it would sell in a hour. Gave me a 30 day "try it out" period. 

Tried it out yesterday, seemed to cut about like the SXL. Then I put the fresh chain on it. Holy rip! This thing cuts! Quite the upgrade for me.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

TechAlG said:


> It's been a rough year so far, but I think my luck is starting to change. During the second week of cutting, my trusty Super XL locked up mid-cut. I thought she seized, but when I got home and pulled the muffler, I could see the piston moving. Turns out I broke the connecting rod. Bought a Poulan 3816 from a co-worker for $50. They said it wouldn't cut for them. Put a sharp chain on it, and it really surprised me how well it did, given that it is a consumer grade Poulan. It even handled some of the 16" Cherry I was cutting into manageable sizes to skid to my cutting area on Friday.
> 
> Anyway, went to the saw shop to grab another chain (I like to keep about 6-8 chains, so I don't have to stop cutting to sharpen; just pop on a fresh one and go.) Saw an older Husky 61 on the shelf. Asked the guy about it. Customer dropped it off for repair and never came back for it. He left him messages when it was done, and a month later. Put it in his storage area and forgot about it. Found it last week, left the guy another message that it would be sold if he didn't come get it. Wanted his repair cost out of it. $160 out the door. He said he knew it wouldn't take long to sell, but considering he put it out at 13:00 and I bought it at 14:00, he didn't think it would sell in a hour. Gave me a 30 day "try it out" period.
> 
> Tried it out yesterday, seemed to cut about like the SXL. Then I put the fresh chain on it. Holy rip! This thing cuts! Quite the upgrade for me.



Upgrade, go Curve!


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

Normally this would be apost about how I paid a ridiculously low price for an 088 stihl but actually I paid a fair market value of 1000$ for a 1 owner 088 that runs ,oils,and idles nicely the suckness is...


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

I didnt just buy an 088 at a reasonably priced offer, but that the previous owner felt that the carb should be rebuilt due to it sitting and started just handing me saws as compensation!!! I literally wish I was born with more arms!
So the Suckage is #1 poulan 4200 with bow (was missing fuel cap).
#2 SXLAO with bow (was missing oil cap)
#3 McCulloch 10-10s special edition (broken oil push button, dam green plastic)
#4 028 stihl wood boss ( every av mount bad ,and missing muffler face and 1 bar stud.
#5 4 extra .404 chains for 088 stihl 105cm bar.( a little rusty from sitting. 
All the extra saws run on prime maybe even on tank but I haven't replaced any filters or lines yet and have good to great compression, the McCulloch is especially nice.
Your seeing all as I pretty much received them.
Honestly this might be (I suck ) but I feel blessed and or grateful. 
CAD??


----------



## rocketnorton

haul em home in that truck?
that n 4200...


----------



## Darnz

I don't see very many old american saws down here in new zealand, you guys probably see a lot of these but I was excited to find this and pick it up for $20, seems pretty clean and tidy and it runs crisp on half choke, so I'm currently waiting for a carb kit to arrive and fingers crossed it'll be a fun sunday saw.


----------



## henry r

Nice haul. 

Those bow saws scare me so much.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

rocketnorton said:


> haul em home in that truck?
> that n 4200...


The Ms. 1991 Dakota . Mines waiting for the 360 circa 1973.


----------



## Chris moss

I may suck for picking up a 12mm 044 running for a $100 , but the compression is alittle low 155 , it's no beauty queen but has potential


----------



## president

Goinwheelin said:


> View attachment 768654
> View attachment 768653
> View attachment 768652
> 
> I don’t know if this meets the “you suck” criteria but it’s near mint condition with papers lol.
> $150 off Craigslist. Perfect mate for the 051 I picked up.


Yes,& Yes! thats a great deal on an old pro arborist saw thats
tough as nails. Parts are scarce though


----------



## Chris moss

Also would this suck? I know nothing about them but my neighbor has a 1949 farmall cub restored with plow and grader for $1,000 , would it be worth picking up ? I dont live on a farm nor do i farm anything , but i could use it to pull large trailer loads of wood out the fields ( pic is of a cub but not the exact cub , but looks identical


----------



## henry r

Do you think it is cool? Do you have somewhere to store it out of the weather? 

The uses of a tractor are only limited by your imagination, wallet and abilities with a welder.


----------



## LonestarStihl

Maintenance supervisor said:


> View attachment 770588
> View attachment 770589
> View attachment 770590
> View attachment 770591
> View attachment 770592
> 
> I didnt just buy an 088 at a reasonably priced offer, but that the previous owner felt that the carb should be rebuilt due to it sitting and started just handing me saws as compensation!!! I literally wish I was born with more arms!
> So the Suckage is #1 poulan 4200 with bow (was missing fuel cap).
> #2 SXLAO with bow (was missing oil cap)
> #3 McCulloch 10-10s special edition (broken oil push button, dam green plastic)
> #4 028 stihl wood boss ( every av mount bad ,and missing muffler face and 1 bar stud.
> #5 4 extra .404 chains for 088 stihl 105cm bar.( a little rusty from sitting.
> All the extra saws run on prime maybe even on tank but I haven't replaced any filters or lines yet and have good to great compression, the McCulloch is especially nice.
> Your seeing all as I pretty much received them.
> Honestly this might be (I suck ) but I feel blessed and or grateful.
> CAD??


You do suck! And when the McCulloch is ready to find a new home I can make a bed for it... lol

it has the chip guard on the starter assembly which is a you suck in itself lol. Does it have the top cover?

that’s a great haul all around


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

LonestarStihl said:


> You do suck! And when the McCulloch is ready to find a new home I can make a bed for it... lol
> 
> it has the chip guard on the starter assembly which is a you suck in itself lol. Does it have the top cover?
> 
> that’s a great haul all around


It is complete except for the oiler push button is broke, and one allen head screw is missing. Thank you. Let me know if your ever up in South Carolina.


----------



## Chris moss

henry r said:


> Do you think it is cool? Do you have somewhere to store it out of the weather?
> 
> The uses of a tractor are only limited by your imagination, wallet and abilities with a welder.


I do have a good size garage it can sit in , and again i sure couls use some more pulling power then my huskee garden tractor pulling wood, not so much a welder but i sure could use the plow and grader blade in the driveway and yard , also maybe make some side money with it doong the same in the neighborhood , i spoke to the betrer half about it and she said if i can sell enough firewood to pay for half of it , then go for it , so I think i will snag it from him


----------



## James Miller

$20 3.7.
Rear handle from a 3.4 I had sitting around and fuel lines. This old saw rips for 61cc.


----------



## henry r

PM 270 Canadien (sold by Mobilco here i think, hence the red and yellow paint job) and a Solo 650va, both from the same farm/orchard.

$50 ea.

Both turn over but the Canadien feels a bit funky, very heavy pull and kind of gummy. Plus the starter cord pulls out most of the way before catching and turning over the motor. On the up side it came with a NOS starter spring.

The Solo looks like it will come up well. It will hang on the starter cord, the airbox is perfectly clean under the filter. It has spark, though it looks on the weak side, this could be my test methods.
The hard guard is broken but other than that it looks lightly used and well cared for. 
I'm not sure why but i am really excited by this one. I think as a kid someone raised Solo saws up as "the best" saws you could get. I'm not sure who out of my aunt and uncles or grandfather had a Solo, time to make some phone calls i think.


----------



## Allen K

$30, Homelite Super EZ Automatic. I think it’s a 1974 model. The guy I bought from said it might need a spark plug. He hadn’t tried to run it. Was his dads or grandfathers, don’t remember. Took it home, pulled the plug and it wasn’t too bad but I replaced it, checked and made sure it had spark. Put fresh fuel and oil in and first three or four pulls, nothing. Put a little two stroke mix in the cylinder and she fired off second pull. Now she starts on first pull every time. Needs cleaned up a bit and a new chain but I’m in love with this saw. Did some limbing on the willow that went down in our back yard and it did real well. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freudianfloyd

Went to my grandpas today to drop a big dead maple that he said had been struck by lightning.


I jumped at the chance to cut it down to play with my MS461.

Anyway, on the way there, passed a house with their trash out at the curb. Out of the corner of my eye, I spotted the familiar glow of orange and white. I whipped the truck around and had my son jump out and grab it before all the neighbors looked at the weirdo dumpster diving.

This is what I got. An FS45.

I pulled the cord and it pulled HARD. I thought the motor seized up. But figured it would be more practice for me on repairing small engines.

First thing I did was pulled the muffler. Expecting the worst, I was shocked to see it was perfect inside. Not a hint of scoring.

Turned the flywheel by hand, and it cranked over easier. There is a small plug on the muffler where the spark arrestor is. I removed the plug, put it back together and verified spark.

Put some fuel in it, and primed it. The bulb filled right up.

Sprayed a little blast of starter fluid in the carb, and she purred like a kitten for a few minutes. Shes a runner, but I know she needs her carb cleaned. I will do that tomorrow and see how she runs.

This thing looks brand new. I'm betting it was used one season, sat with gas in it, and gummed up the carb, so to the trash it went.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

Allen K said:


> $30, Homelite Super EZ Automatic. I think it’s a 1974 model. The guy I bought from said it might need a spark plug. He hadn’t tried to run it. Was his dads or grandfathers, don’t remember. Took it home, pulled the plug and it wasn’t too bad but I replaced it, checked and made sure it had spark. Put fresh fuel and oil in and first three or four pulls, nothing. Put a little two stroke mix in the cylinder and she fired off second pull. Now she starts on first pull every time. Needs cleaned up a bit and a new chain but I’m in love with this saw. Did some limbing on the willow that went down in our back yard and it did real well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great saw , not very big cc , but has a big saw attitude!


----------



## brandonstc6

I got all this for free, blower is a Kawasaki






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singinwoodwackr

brandonstc6 said:


> I got all this for free, blower is a Kawasaki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some serious suckage!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Allen K

brandonstc6 said:


> I got all this for free, blower is a Kawasaki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Is that an 034 sitting there? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Allen K

Chris moss said:


> Also would this suck? I know nothing about them but my neighbor has a 1949 farmall cub restored with plow and grader for $1,000 , would it be worth picking up ? I dont live on a farm nor do i farm anything , but i could use it to pull large trailer loads of wood out the fields ( pic is of a cub but not the exact cub , but looks identical



The old Farmalls are great tractors. Easy to work on and will run forever. Never used a Cub model but we had a model H when I lived at home and the first house I rented the owner had a model A which I used when helping him around the farm. The model A is a little bigger than the Cub. 
For $1000 in restored condition, it’s a excellent price. I think they’re around 11 PTO horsepower but the way they’re geared, you’ll be surprised what it can do. I think hydraulics was a factory option and if it had them, they’d be one way and not live. They’ll plow snow fine unless it’s a large accumulation, then they just don’t have enough weight in the front end. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Allen K

And if you feel adventurous, add one of these: http:// https://www.google.com/search?q=Far...sn#imgrc=59XSXuZXyLQaaM&imgdii=yfLfd1FP4CSm7M


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old guy

Check the muffler screen on that trimmer, they like to clog.


----------



## Colt Marlington

Scored this never used monster for twenty clams. I added the custom Dr Pepper oil cap.


----------



## Colt Marlington

Got this new axe for fifty


----------



## Lutty440

076 AV parts saw traded for these...


----------



## brandonstc6

Allen K said:


> Is that an 034 sitting there?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



025 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freudianfloyd

old guy said:


> Check the muffler screen on that trimmer, they like to clog.



Yeah, I pulled the screen and it wasnt too bad, but not great. It still didnt want to run right.

The pumpnside diaphram was curling up. Instead of rebuilding the carb, I decided to buy a cheapy off of amazon.

Put it on just a second ago and it fired on the second pull and runs great.

Cant beat it for the $14 invested. Now I can get two kids weed eating at the same time.


----------



## Ripandsplit

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Traded this unlimited coil 3120 off back in late 2010 when I got out of racing. Bought it back this week.  About 5 tanks on new oem top.
> 
> Like seeing a old friend again and boy she was loud starting it up in the metal pole barn.
> 
> View attachment 699558
> View attachment 699559
> View attachment 699560
> View attachment 699561
> View attachment 699562


Sold my 3120 same model . Wished i never. Having seen it in the back of the fellas ute i can understand how you feel . my shed just feels that little less complete now.
And man do them old 3120s with the grey choke lever sign on ! Love the saw nice one .
Here she is and she once was mine...


----------



## stilh036prohog

My freebie for today.


----------



## stilh036prohog

Why do people run a 20 on an 026?


----------



## Woodslasher

Cause that's what seems good to them. Come to think of it, all the 026's I've seen have 20 inch bars on them too, I think. I've also seen a 28 inch bar on an 036, as well as a 24 inch bar on an 045 Super.


----------



## stilh036prohog

It's got comp and bearings sound good


----------



## farmer steve

stilh036prohog said:


> Why do people run a 20 on an 026?


Bigger is better.


----------



## bigbadbob

stilh036prohog said:


> Why do people run a 20 on an 026?


IMHO Thats asking a lot from an 026.
Buy eye aint nobody important,,,
16-18 .325


----------



## PA Dan

bigbadbob said:


> IMHO Thats asking a lot from an 026.
> Buy eye aint nobody important,,,
> 16-18 .325


I agree all mine were 16" .325 .063. They cut the best with that setup! But who am i...


----------



## farmer steve

PA Dan said:


> I agree all mine were 16" .325 .063. They cut the best with that setup! But who am i...


16 3/8lp on the 241.
18 .325 on the 261 (retired the 026)
20 3/8 on the 462. 
Meh,I'm just a fire wood hack.


----------



## PA Dan

farmer steve said:


> 16 3/8lp on the 241.
> 18 .325 on the 261 (retired the 026)
> 20 3/8 on the 462.
> Meh,I'm just a fire wood hack.


I could cut 99% of my firewood with that lineup! The other 1% I'd leave for someone else! That's a nice lineup Steve!


----------



## farmer steve

PA Dan said:


> I could cut 99% of my firewood with that lineup! The other 1% I'd leave for someone else! That's a nice lineup Steve!


Thanks Dan. Now if they could only call in a nice buck.


----------



## PA Dan

farmer steve said:


> Thanks Dan. Now if they could only call in a nice buck.


Same here Steve! Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## Woodslasher

I just picked up an 090, an 075, and a spare 4ft bar and chain for them for a really nice price. Both have good compression and the 090 has a clean p/c. The 075 needs av bushings, but aside from that both should be runners.


----------



## PA Dan

Woodslasher said:


> I just picked up an 090, an 075, and a spare 4ft bar and chain for them for a really nice price. Both have good compression and the 090 has a clean p/c. The 075 needs av bushings, but aside from that both should be runners.View attachment 773085
> 
> View attachment 773086


You suck on such a larger than normal scale! Nice grab!


----------



## Woodslasher

I forgot to add that the 090 is rocking a 6ft bar and the 075 has a 32-36 inch bar.


----------



## PA Dan

Woodslasher said:


> I forgot to add that the 090 is rocking a 6ft bar and the 075 has a 32-36 inch bar.


Damn....


----------



## stilh036prohog

It should nice. Checking the piston now


PA Dan said:


> Damn....


Now that's a you suck thread


----------



## Freudianfloyd

Just took a gamble on this Stihl 034av Super. It's super dirty, but no broken pieces. The guy said it needed a fuel line, but a quick inspection says that probably isnt the problem.





Pulled the muffler and it looks way better than expected. No scoring to be found.



Checked the compression and it was over 150 psi.

I'm betting it needs the carb cleaned judging by how dirty this saw is. 

Best part is I only paid $50.


----------



## stilh036prohog

Freudianfloyd said:


> Just took a gamble on this Stihl 034av Super. It's super dirty, but no broken pieces. The guy said it needed a fuel line, but a quick inspection says that probably isnt the problem.
> View attachment 773169
> 
> View attachment 773170
> 
> 
> Pulled the muffler and it looks way better than expected. No scoring to be found.
> View attachment 773171
> 
> 
> Checked the compression and it was over 150 psi.
> 
> I'm betting it needs the carb cleaned judging by how dirty this saw is.
> 
> Best part is I only paid $50.


That's looks nice. And y suck


----------



## Woodslasher

Update: the 090 runs but needs a carb rebuild or tuneup, and the 075 runs with gas down the carb. The 075 bar is only 29 inches long, and yes it is 29 inches and not 28, and I accidentally broke the manual oiler button on the 075 when the handle assemblies slipped forward and slammed into it.  I’ll try gluing it, but I’ll probably need a new one.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

"Make McCulloch Great Again" I like that.


----------



## bomar

dirtcurt said:


> Well I completely botched up the post and can’t figure out how to fix it. Sorry


Damn what was the pricetag on the 125

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Allen K

dirtcurt said:


> Well I completely botched up the post and can’t figure out how to fix it. Sorry



All I know is that you really really suck. 

Damn nice saws. I’m super envious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtcurt

bomar said:


> Damn what was the pricetag on the 125
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Let me fix it and repost.


----------



## dirtcurt

So these and many other super collectible saws came up at a shop here in town. The shop closed it’s doors after at least 50 years. The Pro MAC 700 has not been fueled, the 125 looks lightly used. The only one that ran after sitting on the shelf for 30 years or better was the Super 44. Most had crispy carb guts. The 125 now runs like a new saw! The BP1 required a needle seat from a Tilletson and a new recoil spring from a 10-10 and it ran pretty darn good. I got a few other 10-10 saws and an 8800 Homelite. I sold the BP to offset the cost of the saws a bit. I should have bought everything they had but was a bit freeked out putting up the cash that I did. Then I found out they let the rest of the saws go for a song. There were another few 2 man Mauls, Mercury’s, Wrights and Mccullochs I just didn’t know what to do with. I got the one I wanted upfront. It was really fun/exciting!


----------



## dirtcurt

I could only post 10 pictures so here are some more.


----------



## dirtcurt

As far as pricing it was a bulk price.


----------



## Freudianfloyd

Well I spent the day scrubbing this saw. My wife wasn't impressed when I brought it home. She was actually less impressed than most saws. Her words were "it looks like it was in a fire"

So anyway, bought a fuel line, fuel filter, bar nut, and spark plug. Cleaned the carb, and put it back together. She fired right up but needs tuned bad. I am waiting on my air filter to show up so I cant really tune it. The old one was missing all of the flocking.

In the meantime, I've been scrubbing it, and sanded down and painted the bar. I had a chain for it, so I think I'm finished buying parts for it.

Before:





And after:





I know the orange isnt a perfect match, but I dont expect it to last long. I just had to do something to clean it up. Plus in person the oranges don't look that far off from each other.

I wish there was a good way to clean that white handle.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Any clue to manufacturer???
I needed it.....


----------



## Allen K

Stihl 041S said:


> View attachment 773756
> 
> 
> Any clue to manufacturer???
> I needed it.....



I think we have one in the shop somewhere made by Glick Industries in East Earl , PA. Glick is a common Amish name in the area and it would stand to reason they would be the ones to make such a thing. I seem to recall the name Powersaw on the blade guard. It may be a different brand than yours. Tomorrow I’ll get out to the shop and check it out and let you know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S

Allen K said:


> I think we have one in the shop somewhere made by Glick Industries in East Earl , PA. Glick is a common Amish name in the area and it would stand to reason they would be the ones to make such a thing. I seem to recall the name Powersaw on the blade guard. It may be a different brand than yours. Tomorrow I’ll get out to the shop and check it out and let you know
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one came out of Delta PA


----------



## PA Dan

Freudianfloyd said:


> Well I spent the day scrubbing this saw. My wife wasn't impressed when I brought it home. She was actually less impressed than most saws. Her words were "it looks like it was in a fire"
> 
> So anyway, bought a fuel line, fuel filter, bar nut, and spark plug. Cleaned the carb, and put it back together. She fired right up but needs tuned bad. I am waiting on my air filter to show up so I cant really tune it. The old one was missing all of the flocking.
> 
> In the meantime, I've been scrubbing it, and sanded down and painted the bar. I had a chain for it, so I think I'm finished buying parts for it.
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 773710
> 
> View attachment 773711
> 
> 
> And after:
> View attachment 773712
> 
> View attachment 773713
> 
> 
> I know the orange isnt a perfect match, but I dont expect it to last long. I just had to do something to clean it up. Plus in person the oranges don't look that far off from each other.
> 
> I wish there was a good way to clean that white handle.


I have used the Mr Clean magic eraser on some tanks and it does brighten some of them a little. Not totally clean and back to white but it has helped some!


----------



## LonestarStihl

dirtcurt said:


> I could only post 10 pictures so here are some more.



Holy smokes!!! I need to come visit you with some cash


----------



## LonestarStihl

PA Dan said:


> I have used the Mr Clean magic eraser on some tanks and it does brighten some of them a little. Not totally clean and back to white but it has helped some!



That’s a great idea


----------



## farmer steve

Stihl 041S said:


> View attachment 773756
> 
> 
> Any clue to manufacturer???
> I needed it.....


 Rob?


----------



## ray benson

Allen K said:


> I think we have one in the shop somewhere made by Glick Industries in East Earl , PA. Glick is a common Amish name in the area and it would stand to reason they would be the ones to make such a thing. I seem to recall the name Powersaw on the blade guard. It may be a different brand than yours. Tomorrow I’ll get out to the shop and check it out and let you know
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sure looks like a Glick Industries conversion.
https://www.farmshow.com/a_article.php?aid=7685


----------



## Stihl 041S

ray benson said:


> That sure looks like a Glick Industries conversion.
> https://www.farmshow.com/a_article.php?aid=7685


The Farm Show ALWAYS HAS THE ANSWER!!!!!!

Thanks you!!!!

And it fits the 036........well that’s the first thing.......and should it be ported????

Made in New Holland PA!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

farmer steve said:


> Rob?


You got your logic.......I got mine.....


----------



## Allen K

ray benson said:


> That sure looks like a Glick Industries conversion.
> https://www.farmshow.com/a_article.php?aid=7685



Looked at ours today and unfortunately it’s not complete. But, we do have the parts list. If you’re interested, I can scan it for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stilh036prohog

Allen K said:


> Looked at ours today and unfortunately it’s not complete. But, we do have the parts list. If you’re interested, I can scan it for you.
> Ray. B got it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Allen K

Allen K said:


> Looked at ours today and unfortunately it’s not complete. But, we do have the parts list. If you’re interested, I can scan it for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



1995 suggested list price was $385 for the 8 inch model and $399 for the 10 inch model. 
Dealer price was $298 and $309 respectively. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S

Allen K said:


> Looked at ours today and unfortunately it’s not complete. But, we do have the parts list. If you’re interested, I can scan it for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could I get a copy. 
Mine is getting a tear down.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Allen K said:


> 1995 suggested list price was $385 for the 8 inch model and $399 for the 10 inch model.
> Dealer price was $298 and $309 respectively.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There was a 10” Model!!!!!
I’m putting in a 9”


----------



## Allen K

Stihl 041S said:


> Could I get a copy.
> Mine is getting a tear down.




Copy sent in PM. I just used my cam scanner because the pages were a wrinkled. My home scanner wouldn’t do so good with them. I can try scanning on the good machine at work if you want a better copy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S

Allen K said:


> Copy sent in PM. I just used my cam scanner because the pages were a wrinkled. My home scanner wouldn’t do so good with them. I can try scanning on the good machine at work if you want a better copy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They were great!!!
Thanks.


----------



## ray benson

Allen K said:


> Looked at ours today and unfortunately it’s not complete. But, we do have the parts list. If you’re interested, I can scan it for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please send me a copy. Thank You


----------



## stilh036prohog

Stihl 041S said:


> There was a 10” Model!!!!!
> I’m putting in a 9”


That much back then.


----------



## Darnz

Woodslasher said:


> I just picked up an 090, an 075, and a spare 4ft bar and chain for them for a really nice price. Both have good compression and the 090 has a clean p/c. The 075 needs av bushings, but aside from that both should be runners.View attachment 773085
> 
> View attachment 773086



You're definitely the suckiest sucker that sucked in 2019, congratulations and well done.


----------



## Stem450Husky

Stihl 041S said:


> This one came out of Delta PA



twas a nice drive


----------



## Stihl 041S

Stem450Husky said:


> twas a nice drive


Hey Lad!!!!!


----------



## John Lyngdal

Looks like a scored an end of the season suck.... Stihl HOS grinder for $121 plus shipping.


----------



## dynodave

Hi guys haven't posted in quite a while...but have all important pix
My friend ED is now in a assisted living with parkinson's. His wife (POA) is clearing up his "residue" and had me take his saws and a few other things.

1957 Homelite EZ-6 17" 83cc seem to have compression. Brown carb but no "carb house" cover or cylinder head cover. air vane governor intact.

1993 Stihl 039 64cc 16' rusty bar and chain. I had gotten this running for Ed 4-5 years ago and last year he complained it did not run...after a few pulls I had it running, He could not pull it over... Now rusty chain on the bottom run and the chain was seized. I freed it up and it now runs. I was given some O-P-E stuff a few years ago with a few Stihl bars. I can finally use the 20" bar on this saw.

Homelite 33cc 12" bar, UT10734R He had bought this a long time ago at a hardware store for $10 since they had stolen the bar and chain for another customer and then sold the saw later at discount. Years ago I had it running and put the new bar and chain. Now starts and runs but only on 1/2 choke.



1960 Strunk Model G2E 24" US Army contract 120VAC electric chainsaw. 1/2" pitch chain looks new.

1951 Mall 12A 84cc 18" Pull over and seems like has some compression.


----------



## PA Dan

dynodave said:


> Hi guys haven't posted in quite a while...but have all important pix
> My friend ED is now in a assisted living with parkinson's. His wife (POA) is clearing up his "residue" and had me take his saws and a few other things.
> 
> 1957 Homelite EZ-6 17" 83cc seem to have compression. Brown carb but no "carb house" cover or cylinder head cover. air vane governor intact.
> 
> 1993 Stihl 039 64cc 16' rusty bar and chain. I had gotten this running for Ed 4-5 years ago and last year he complained it did not run...after a few pulls I had it running, He could not pull it over... Now rusty chain on the bottom run and the chain was seized. I freed it up and it now runs. I was given some O-P-E stuff a few years ago with a few Stihl bars. I can finally use the 20" bar on this saw.
> 
> Homelite 33cc 12" bar, UT10734R He had bought this a long time ago at a hardware store for $10 since they had stolen the bar and chain for another customer and then sold the saw later at discount. Years ago I had it running and put the new bar and chain. Now starts and runs but only on 1/2 choke.
> View attachment 775039
> 
> 
> 1960 Strunk US Army contract 120VAC electric chainsaw. 1/2" pitch chain looks new.
> 
> 1951 Mall 12A 84cc 18" Pull over and seems like has some compression.
> 
> View attachment 775042


@Cat 525 Strunk...


----------



## PA Dan

Picked this up today!


----------



## pioneer saws

Spend a total of $30aud at the local swapmeet this morning. 
Mac CP70 and 36" Stihl mount bar.


----------



## LonestarStihl

pioneer saws said:


> Spend a total of $30aud at the local swapmeet this morning.
> Mac CP70 and 36" Stihl mount bar.
> 
> View attachment 775318



You suck!


----------



## Woodslasher

Most of you probably read that I broke my 075's manual oiler button right after I got it. Well, a neighbor heard of my plight and responded with an amazing gift: That's right, a billet aluminum button  Now I'll never have to worry about that stupid thing again.


----------



## k nystrom

The two 46s, one of the two 44s (in pieces), a 441, 036 and 290 needing some parts. Several echo 590s, a 620 and an 800... damn things are breeding like rabbits...


----------



## Woodslasher

$100 for both of these N.I.B. bars and a helper handle. They came from a friend of @rupedoggy, a man who had a dozen 090s, including an 090G.


----------



## rarefish383

stilh036prohog said:


> Why do people run a 20 on an 026?


I run a 24" on one of my Super 1050's?


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

Woodslasher said:


> I just picked up an 090, an 075, and a spare 4ft bar and chain for them for a really nice price. Both have good compression and the 090 has a clean p/c. The 075 needs av bushings, but aside from that both should be runners.View attachment 773085
> 
> View attachment 773086



I used tire wet from turtle wax to put the bushings in my 028 , works better than beating them in.


----------



## Marine-piper

My newest find, Jonsereds 70E. I posted a svc manual request already so hopefully someone has one.
I rebuilt the carb w/ OEM Tillotson kit and replaced the fuel line and vent tube.
Runs nice and strong.
P&C were pristine too.








Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## rarefish383

Last week i picked up 3 old saws, two Lombards and one David Bradley. I left the Lombards in WV, will get pics of them this weekend. Here's the "Kee Line", David Bradley. It has a Power Products engine, and matches up to the Craftsman model 917.61407. Looks like it's the 95CC AH-58 engine. Got all 3 for $22.50.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

rarefish383 said:


> Last week i picked up 3 old saws, two Lombards and one David Bradley. I left the Lombards in WV, will get pics of them this weekend. Here's the "Kee Line", David Bradley. It has a Power Products engine, and matches up to the Craftsman model 917.61407. Looks like it's the 95CC AH-58 engine. Got all 3 for $22.50.View attachment 777113
> View attachment 777114
> View attachment 777115


Nice!


----------



## PA Dan

Got a you suck deal today! Freeby from my dealer! Has a scored p/c.


----------



## cuinrearview

PA Dan said:


> Got a you suck deal today! Freeby from my dealer! Has a scored p/c.


Trade ya for a muffler


----------



## cuinrearview

I'll just leave this here


----------



## PA Dan

cuinrearview said:


> I'll just leave this here
> View attachment 777118


Holy hot Huskys...burned right through the brake flag!


----------



## cuinrearview

PA Dan said:


> Holy hot Huskys...burned right through the brake flag!


Couple steals in there


----------



## PA Dan

cuinrearview said:


> Couple steals in there


I see that...[emoji39]
Both 026's?


----------



## cuinrearview

PA Dan said:


> I see that...[emoji39]


Ima build this one


----------



## PA Dan

cuinrearview said:


> Ima build this one
> View attachment 777119


As would I!


----------



## stilh036prohog

Yeah best for them


----------



## jrwied

I dunno how you guys get all your great saws for next to nothing. Lot to learn I guess. I got non running 028 for $90 shipped the other day. Got the guy to throw in bar and chain. Not here yet but looked pretty good. I think I’ll be happy with that but dang. I gotta find those even better deals.


----------



## cuinrearview

jrwied said:


> I dunno how you guys get all your great saws for next to nothing.


Dealers. #1 spot for scrounging. Ask for "parts units" "project saws" "abandoned saws" or "junk they're tripping over".
Yard sales. Even if there's not a saw out for sale. Ask.
Classified sites and apps.
Once people start to know you as the "saw guy" you'll get a lot of stuff sent your way.


----------



## jrwied

That’s great advice. Thank you. I been thinking bout hitting up my local saw dealer but their kinda full of themselves. Only been there a couple time for small stuff hardly seemed interested in making a small sale. Although they were pretty happy to sell me $17 tube of dirko. I might check em out on the salvage side of things.


----------



## cuinrearview

jrwied said:


> That’s great advice. Thank you. I been thinking bout hitting up my local saw dealer but their kinda full of themselves. Only been there a couple time for small stuff hardly seemed interested in making a small sale. Although they were pretty happy to sell me $17 tube of dirko. I might check em out on the salvage side of things.


You will find good and bad dealers in all flavors, but in this area the cream and orange guys are the ones most likely to smell their own farts.


----------



## jrwied

Lol probably here too. No husky shop around either. Probably why they act the way they do. Maybe they drop some redemption deals my way when I get done with this one n go look for another. I’d like to get a couple bigger saws to build.


----------



## rarefish383

jrwied said:


> I dunno how you guys get all your great saws for next to nothing. Lot to learn I guess. I got non running 028 for $90 shipped the other day. Got the guy to throw in bar and chain. Not here yet but looked pretty good. I think I’ll be happy with that but dang. I gotta find those even better deals.


I get almost all of my saws from estate sales and farm auctions. If I see an auction listed on line I don't even search for saws. The guys that do farm auctions don't even take pics or list them. Most sell for under $20. I got 3 for $22.50 last week. One was a 95CC David Bradley with a Power Products engine. The other two are big Lombards, but I left them in WV so I wont know what they are till I get them home.


As Cuin said, tell all your friends you are collecting chainsaws. DON'T MAKE OFFERS. You will be too high. I bet I have had at least 10-12 Homelite XL12's given to me by friends, all of their grand fathers had one. I told one of my UPS buddies to keep his eyes open. Next day he gave me a running XL924 and a seized up XL12. He was delivering to the Beltsville Ag Center and they were just getting ready to throw them in the dumpster. 

Last winter I got bored and asked for some of the zip codes of guys around the country and was really surprised how regional chainsaws are. Some of the guys up north had ZERO farm actions listed in the whole state till after March. I was spending 2-3 hours Sunday evening looking at the sales within a 30 mile radius of my house and my property in WV.

Oh, my neighbor in WV saw the 3 saws I got last week and said he had two old 70's Poulans I could have, and he gave me a big Hewing Ax that belonged to his BIL that passed away last year at age 65.

Once they quit running nobody wants them. Last tip. My hunting buddy and I were at a farm auction. There was what looked like a brand new Homelite in a case. No signs it ever ran, no saw dust, nothing. I don't mess with new saws, but he was looking for something for his son, so I looked at it. Came back and whispered in his ear, Buy It. He asked what I saw that he missed that made it a buy it now deal. Told him I'd tell him after he bought it. He got it for $35. I asked if he checked the gas and oil. He said yes. I asked what he saw in the gas and oil. He said gas and oil. I said I saw fresh gas mix in the oil tank, and new bar oil in the gas tank. Smoked for a while after he rinsed the tanks out, but still runs good for his son. I've found several saws with the gas and oil in the wrong tanks.


----------



## Woodslasher

jrwied said:


> I dunno how you guys get all your great saws for next to nothing. Lot to learn I guess. I got non running 028 for $90 shipped the other day. Got the guy to throw in bar and chain. Not here yet but looked pretty good. I think I’ll be happy with that but dang. I gotta find those even better deals.


Dealers, craigslist, word of mouth, craigslist, did I mention craigslist? Always scan craigslist, be willing to get a few saws in a lot you might not want to get a few you do, and be willing to make "meh" buys to get your foot in the door. Also, be observant. One time I was asking my future boss carb-related questions and followed him into the "shop" part of the saw shop and walked out with a near mint 045 Super for $100. I noticed it hiding in the boneyard and asked what was wrong with it. "I don't recall. That and some of the other boneyard stuff will be put up on Ebay soon though." "How much would you list it for?" "Around $100" "SOLD!" I'm still slowly buying out his 2-series husky and 1128 series stihl parts, but @rupedoggy's brother has picked out most of the good Husky parts already.


----------



## jrwied

Yea I’m always watching CL but so far never see saw bundles. Just a bunch of $45 wild things. And similar junk. I think I just live in a area saturated with city slicker saws. Gonna check the stihl dealer next.


----------



## cuinrearview

jrwied said:


> Yea I’m always watching CL but so far never see saw bundles. Just a bunch of $45 wild things. And similar junk. I think I just live in a area saturated with city slicker saws. Gonna check the stihl dealer next.


Be patient. We live in a society incapable of saving, and un-willing to wait. If you fall into that crowd go get you a POS China saw. Otherwise keep your eyes peeled, soon you'll be passing project saws along or trading for models you haven't worked on because you have too many.


----------



## jrwied

Lol yea I got a China saw too. 372 huztl. It’s built. Don’t run. on the back burner.


----------



## Chris moss

This is the cub i spoke of in a earlier post , supposedly it was restored 20 some odd years ago and then set for another 10 unused so carb needs to be rebuilt and it has some starter troubles so I need to source some gaskets and parts if anybody has a good source or knowledge of these things


----------



## Allen K

Chris moss said:


> This is the cub i spoke of in a earlier post , supposedly it was restored 20 some odd years ago and then set for another 10 unused so carb needs to be rebuilt and it has some starter troubles so I need to source some gaskets and parts if anybody has a good source or knowledge of these things



Nice looking tractor. The sickle bar mower’s are handy too. 

Steiner tractor parts has a lot of IH stuff but they aren’t cheap although they’ll probably have US made carb rebuild kits. I think you’ll find carb rebuild kits on amazon and eBay also. I think there is a website that is all about Farmall cubs. It’s much like this site so you’ll probably have no trouble finding answers to everything there.

Good luck with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## henry r

I don't know if this counts or not.

I picked up a Jonsered 2077 for A$50 (US$32). It turns out it has been straight gassed but i was expecting that or something similar from the pull test. 




The other thing was chucked in, incomplete, i think its a chinese knockoff.




It also needs both top AV mounts, hopefully they are available.

What sized star driver do i need for the cylinder bolts?


----------



## jrwied

So this is what I got on my 028 looks semi promising. Everything OEM. I don’t know if it qualifies for total suckage. But feels worthy. Needed only a intake boot.


----------



## rarefish383

jrwied said:


> Yea I’m always watching CL but so far never see saw bundles. Just a bunch of $45 wild things. And similar junk. I think I just live in a area saturated with city slicker saws. Gonna check the stihl dealer next.


Here's why I like auctions better than CL and yard sales, and both of those can produce. With CL and yard sales, you have someone that owns something they think is worth "Something", maybe a lot, maybe not. At an auction you have an auctioneer, maybe 2 or 3 of them, trying to sell a lot of stuff as fast as possible. They can't wait till next weekend to "think about it". For jrwied, I just picked a town in AR, turned out to be Conway. Entered a 30 mile radius and did a search for auctions. About the 4th one listed the pics had a wall of about 50 chains saws, a bin of about 50 weed whackers, an old Farmall tractor. It's actually in Greenbrier on Sat Dec 7, at 10 AM. There is another auction in Beebe the same day, with several saws, look too new for me. All that stuff at those sales has to be gone that day. The auctioneer doesn't care if a saw sells for 5 bucks, he still gets his commission, and he doesn't have the time or the format to haggle over prices. It's on the block for thirty seconds and gone.


----------



## jrwied

No doubt! Wow I guess better look into that. Never searched auctions. Great heads up!!!


----------



## jrwied

I might got a line on a Dolmar 112. Red orangish edition. I read up on some of the posts on here. It’s could be pmt for some labor rendered. I’m just trying to figure out how much labor rendered. Any input from the masses?


----------



## rarefish383

I don't have any Dolmars, and I try to collect only 70 and larger cc saws. The 112 looks to be a 50 or so cc saw. They were top of the line saws, just don't pay a bunch for it. I don't go over $15-$20 on a 50cc saw. A friend asked if I would take down a couple dead Ash trees for his land lord. The land lord is either 79 or 89, I can't remember. He told me he had a Dolmar KMS4. I told him I'd like to add that one to my collection. That one has a Wankel Rotary engine on it. Hopefully it will be my first Dolmar. I'm breaking all of my rules and offering him $100 for it.


----------



## jrwied

Hmmmm. I wasn’t gonna offer a bill. Just do a lil wrk.


----------



## jrwied

I’m in Arkansas. Bugs get the trees before saws. No 70-90cc saws on the reg. Gotta get what’s around. It’s ok though. There’s not a buyer on every block for 90cc saws here. N if they’re is they’d probably want a payment plan. I def would like to see bigger better saws everywhere I look. Don’t have that option. Everyone can afford and enjoy a 50cc saw with some minor upgrades or not even. Don’t hate lol.


----------



## Woodslasher

https://memphis.craigslist.org/grd/d/nesbit-3-antique-chainsaws/7028008164.html https://memphis.craigslist.org/grd/d/somerville-husqvarna-chainsaw/7007720931.html https://tallahassee.craigslist.org/grd/d/tallahassee-homelite-chainsaw/7020706937.html
I've got no idea of where you are in Arkansas, but are a few interesting things I noticed in or near your state.


----------



## jrwied

Heard that but I liked rarefish idea. Driving to Memphis under any circumstance for any old relic don’t sound like fun. Point taken tho. Gotta look harder.


----------



## Woodslasher

I search under "chainsaw" "chainsaws" "chain saw" "chain saws" and I also utilize searchtempest.com for the best results.


----------



## LonestarStihl

There’s a Jonsered 2095 for $400 in Arkansas right now. Or was last night. If I was near it’s be gone


----------



## jrwied

Good idea


----------



## rarefish383

I guess it's all in what you are looking for. Woodslaher posted a link for 3 old saws for $400. Didn't say how big or if they run. No disrespect to anyone, but those are $25 dollar saws to me The last three I got were 95CC's for one and the other 2 in the 70-80 CC range, for $22.50, for all 3. They all turn over. Lonestar has the line on that J-Red 2095, that's a big saw, and in good shape, well worth $400. I collect "OLD" saws, so what a good deal for me is usually about $20. And they usually run with a little carb work. But, they are big and heavy and probably not what most others are looking for. I have 3 Stihls that I bought new, an MS 170, MS 290 and a 660. I'm, sure I have more money in those three saws than I do the other 50 in my collection, and I'm hard put to keep 10 of them running at one time. Now, when ever I run across a Homelite Super 1050 I tend to bring it home. I found two in the last two years, one great runner for $150, and one with a rare full wrap, but not running, for $40, so I'm happy.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I ain’t had a “you suck” good enough to post in a while. Deals are rare around me as are the “good” saws in themselves. Best you suck ive ever had I think is my ms660 i got for $250 with a 36” bar. Should’ve got the 066 at the same time but he was iffy if he wanted to let go at the time and now I lost his number. I think most of it is searching ads. I search letgo, OfferUp, Craigslist, and use my wife’s Facebook to search that. I’m still shaky on using most platforms but sometimes it can pay out. I’ve got more saws just overall by casual conversation with random folks. Kinda feel out the person you’re talking to and the area you’re in. Casually bring up saws or collections and I’ll say yeh it’s kinda weird but I collect chainsaws...I’ve been given old craftsman saws, old Stihl 08s, saw carcasses for parts and such.


----------



## rarefish383

Wow, I missed the 1130G, but, for $800, it's way out of my pay grade. I do dearly want one of those and a 2100.


----------



## Woodslasher

I agree, the three saws for four bills is outrageously priced. Me and my brother got a truck bed full of mystery cond. old saws for around $20 a pop, which is far more reasonable. Some run with gas down the carb and only need a fuel line and carb kit, others are probably just parts saws or wall hangers. The most I've ever paid for one saw was $200, and that will probably be the most until I can get my mitts on a pair of 365s I know of, or if a nicely priced SP125 comes my way.


----------



## LonestarStihl

This ole gal was $50 and fired up when I got home. Still needs a new gasket for the chain oil tank but i already did the fuel tank. Just need time to work on it. It’s an older score though so not a 2019 one. I think this was 2017 maybe early 18


----------



## rarefish383

Woodslasher said:


> I agree, the three saws for four bills is outrageously priced. Me and my brother got a truck bed full of mystery cond. old saws for around $20 a pop, which is far more reasonable. Some run with gas down the carb and only need a fuel line and carb kit, others are probably just parts saws or wall hangers. The most I've ever paid for one saw was $200, and that will probably be the most until I can get my mitts on a pair of 365s I know of, or if a nicely priced SP125 comes my way. View attachment 779145


That's my kind of "You Suck" pic. I thought I remembered you getting a load of saws. I've never messed with the Wrights. The David Bradley's have Power Products engines on them, and they make them up to at least 130 CC's. One of the ones I got recently was the 95CC model. I'd do a back flip for the Homelite and Macs. Good haul. Over last winter I did searches all around the country and was really surprised at how regional finding saws was, especially big old Homelites and Macs, we have lots of them on the East Coast.


----------



## rarefish383

LonestarStihl said:


> This ole gal was $50 and fired up when I got home. Still needs a new gasket for the chain oil tank but i already did the fuel tank. Just need time to work on it. It’s an older score though so not a 2019 one. I think this was 2017 maybe early 18


That's worth a repost, and what I feel is a realistic price for that vintage saw. My friend in Ashville NC got his FIL's 1010S and said it was junk and wouldn't run. He filled it with True Fuel and cranked and cranked, no go. It had spark so I put a shot of mix in the carb and it fired right up. After that it fired up every time. Only thing is his is missing the chain brake flag.


----------



## Woodslasher

Seeing those Macs and a potential donor p/c for my brothers super wiz 77 was what inspired us to drive 2-3 hours each way to pick 'em up. Plus, we got an 090 and an 075 from the same spot so it was well worth it overall. That haul more than doubled my Mac collection, so I'm happy. Now I just need to get another couple of carb kits and I betcha most of the 1-** Macs will fire right up. Spotting all that yellow was exciting as macs are pretty uncommon near me. I live in husky 2-seriesville, with the occasional 181 or 185 showing up.


----------



## rarefish383

Woodslasher said:


> Seeing those Macs and a potential donor p/c for my brothers super wiz 77 was what inspired us to drive 2-3 hours each way to pick 'em up. Plus, we got an 090 and an 075 from the same spot so it was well worth it overall. That haul more than doubled my Mac collection, so I'm happy. Now I just need to get another couple of carb kits and I betcha most of the 1-** Macs will fire right up. Spotting all that yellow was exciting as macs are pretty uncommon near me. I live in husky 2-seriesville, with the occasional 181 or 185 showing up.
> View attachment 779332


I had a Wiz 77 given to me by one of my Dad's competitors when we were in business. Actually, Dad and Joe were retired. My wife met Joe's daughter and they became friends, When Joe passed away his daughter gave me 7 of his old saws. The 77 had a 42" bar with 1/2 inch chain. It was in running condition and he had a new roll of chain with it. Some low life stole it off my wood pile. Bad on me for leaving it out.


----------



## rarefish383

I went by the small engine shop that worked on my Troy Built Tiller. When I dropped it off several weeks ago, I noticed he had a real clean Mac 15 sitting on a shelf in the office. He said it was just for display, make an offer on it. I only had $10 on me, so I told him I was broke and would make him an offer when I came back for my tiller. Asked about the saw and he said he got tired of moving it around and tossed it in the dumpster. No offer is too small. Worse case they just laugh at you.


----------



## ammoaddict

rarefish383 said:


> I went by the small engine shop that worked on my Troy Built Tiller. When I dropped it off several weeks ago, I noticed he had a real clean Mac 15 sitting on a shelf in the office. He said it was just for display, make an offer on it. I only had $10 on me, so I told him I was broke and would make him an offer when I came back for my tiller. Asked about the saw and he said he got tired of moving it around and tossed it in the dumpster. No offer is too small. Worse case they just laugh at you.


Wow, what a waste. He should have just given it to you then.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

rarefish383 said:


> I went by the small engine shop that worked on my Troy Built Tiller. When I dropped it off several weeks ago, I noticed he had a real clean Mac 15 sitting on a shelf in the office. He said it was just for display, make an offer on it. I only had $10 on me, so I told him I was broke and would make him an offer when I came back for my tiller. Asked about the saw and he said he got tired of moving it around and tossed it in the dumpster. No offer is too small. Worse case they just laugh at you.





ammoaddict said:


> Wow, what a waste. He should have just given it to you then.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk



Yeh the dude sounds like a tool. That may have pissed me off enough to not go back. I get trying to make a dollar but dang man.


----------



## LonestarStihl

rarefish383 said:


> I went by the small engine shop that worked on my Troy Built Tiller. When I dropped it off several weeks ago, I noticed he had a real clean Mac 15 sitting on a shelf in the office. He said it was just for display, make an offer on it. I only had $10 on me, so I told him I was broke and would make him an offer when I came back for my tiller. Asked about the saw and he said he got tired of moving it around and tossed it in the dumpster. No offer is too small. Worse case they just laugh at you.





ammoaddict said:


> Wow, what a waste. He should have just given it to you then.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk



Yeh the dude sounds like a tool. That may have pissed me off enough to not go back. I get trying to make a dollar but dang man.


----------



## r black

had a local stihl shop i called : hey what do you guys do with the old chainsaws that customer decided not to fix or parts are no longer available , answer we store them in back , me : mind if i come have a look and I will buy them from you ? , him: let me check with service department , comes back looks like we just threw them out last week , Me : all of them ? , yes


----------



## LonestarStihl

r black said:


> had a local stihl shop i called : hey what do you guys do with the old chainsaws that customer decided not to fix or parts are no longer available , answer we store them in back , me : mind if i come have a look and I will buy them from you ? , him: let me check with service department , comes back looks like we just threw them out last week , Me : all of them ? , yes



Aka the service guys are taking them home and selling them lol


----------



## rarefish383

It was my fault. He said he was tired of moving it. I told him I already had one. Trying to make it sound like I could live without it. Should have offered him the 10 I had. Worse part is I know better. I'm the one always telling everybody they offer too much. Plus, I'm old enough that if I low ball someone and they laugh at me, I don't care.


----------



## Freudianfloyd

r black said:


> had a local stihl shop i called : hey what do you guys do with the old chainsaws that customer decided not to fix or parts are no longer available , answer we store them in back , me : mind if i come have a look and I will buy them from you ? , him: let me check with service department , comes back looks like we just threw them out last week , Me : all of them ? , yes


I may have to ask this next time I go to my local shop.


----------



## rarefish383

Freudianfloyd said:


> I may have to ask this next time I go to my local shop.


Holy cow yes, always ask. Last year I asked a Stihl dealer in WV if he had any Homelites. He sold me a blue EZ, an XL925, a 450 for $10 each, and a Super 1050 with full wrap for $40.


----------



## JohnMaddux541

Well my constant Craigslist and FB marketplace shopping finally paid off.. I haven’t found a good deal in a long time. Needs a carb kit, needs cleaned and the muffler mod looks gross but I couldn’t pass it up for $180. Was very pleased when I took it apart off and saw it’s ported and that carb


----------



## Woodslasher

365? 372? Either way, nice score!


----------



## JohnMaddux541

Woodslasher said:


> 365? 372? Either way, nice score!


262 and thanks!


----------



## rarefish383

Surprise,Surprise. I picked up the 3 saws for $22.50 at the auction a month ago. 0ne 95CC David Bradley with a Power Products engine, and two Lombards. I didn't remember taking a picture of them, and when I went to my place in WV, where I left them, I forgot to take new pics. Well, I did take one pic. I still have to get numbers off them. The red newer looking Lombard is about the same size as a Homelite 1050. If anyone recognizes any of them, jump in and let me know what you think?


----------



## rarefish383

The Kee Line David Bradley, I brought home so I snapped a couple of it.


----------



## John Lyngdal

I just couldn't walk away from two running MS180 saws for $70 total. 
My wife traded her MS180CE I gave her to her farrier who was looking for a small saw, so I had at least a decent excuse to bring them home.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

rarefish383 said:


> The Kee Line David Bradley, I brought home so I snapped a couple of it.


How are those big David Bradley's to run , I've only heard that they're heavy as hell.


----------



## LonestarStihl

John Lyngdal said:


> I just couldn't walk away from two running MS180 saws for $70 total.
> My wife traded her MS180CE I gave her to her farrier who was looking for a small saw, so I had at least a decent excuse to bring them home.
> View attachment 781446



I used to have a little ms170 I liked. They’re good for what they are really. I like the easy start on those smaller saws too, worked on one for a guy but the problem was they’re too easy...my toddler was able to pull start the saw...so it had to go lol


----------



## rarefish383

Maintenance supervisor said:


> How are those big David Bradley's to run , I've only heard that they're heavy as hell.


Never run one? I only have two, a 77CC and a 95CC, and neither run. I know that folks do like the big Power Products engines. I would like to hear this big one run, just the way the muffler is mounted, I think it's gonna sound nice.

Just the power head, missing parts, is a bit heavy.


----------



## BVdog

My latest project Dolmar 120si... dang close to mint except the brake cover. Runs like brand new and all OEM!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r black

home depo has a bunch of dolkita 6421's ,,time to build some 7900's...


----------



## brandonstc6

Don’t think this counts since I haven’t tested it but I got this air compressor for $10










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwied

Yea that don’t count....lol. Jk good deal. Bet it four strokes good.


----------



## Asawbum

My you suck saw is a tie... 

Ms661c a buddy sold me has needed way too many parts. He wasn't exactly straight with me. This saw is why I am done with computers... It is my landing/ high chance of getting ruined saw. 

O44 10mm with a Hultz 52mm cylinder bought for $380. Unfortunately the builder jackas put handle side screws in the handle by the oil case. Now I need a Hultz case. The saw was awesome felling 30" culls with a full comp 28" but only got to play lonker for a few days before bleeding out the case holes. I was so stoaked then that got cases.


----------



## brandonstc6

Asawbum said:


> My you suck saw is a tie...
> 
> Ms661c a buddy sold me has needed way too many parts. He wasn't exactly straight with me. This saw is why I am done with computers... It is my landing/ high chance of getting ruined saw.
> 
> O44 10mm with a Hultz 52mm cylinder bought for $380. Unfortunately the builder jackas put handle side screws in the handle by the oil case. Now I need a Hultz case. The saw was awesome felling 30" culls with a full comp 28" but only got to play lonker for a few days before bleeding out the case holes. I was so stoaked then that got cases.



I’ve got a good used oem case and crank in the 12mm variety 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Detroit Dazzler

Went shopping today, scores trunk load for 150 dollar, there’s a Mikita, echo, and dolmar that ran before putting in trunk, was told most should run with minimal work


----------



## PA Dan

Detroit Dazzler said:


> Went shopping today, scores trunk load for 150 dollar, there’s a Mikita, echo, and dolmar that ran before putting in trunk, was told most should run with minimal work


Wow that's a you suck haul!


----------



## LonestarStihl

Have mercy that’s a you suck!!! That’s be hard to top before the end of the year


----------



## Brian Smith

Big time looker and reader. trying to post more. 

So I have been looking for a Big saw. found this 576 XP 2016 model not running. I found it and told my buddy about it. Before I made it over to get it my buddy bought the saw for $200 with the 24" bar. new chain and a new fuel line ( old fuel line was gelled up and no fuel flow) and the saw is running strong. He gave it to me for a Christmas present. thats why he ran and bought it before I could. pretty happy with it and ready to use it!!!

also picked up a saw for my father in law earlier in the year. 372xp with 20" bar for $200 and it still runs like a champ. the guy just didnt need it. I was happy to take it.


----------

